# Sbandate e dintorni



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Non ricordo in quale discussione si parlava di sbandate e mi è tornato alla mente un particolare della mia tragicomica (o piuttosto tragisquallida) storia trinitaria.

Lei a un certo punto decide di lasciarlo. Dura poco, una ventina di giorni, ma riesce a far credere a tutti di aver preso una decisione.
E per un brevissimo periodo lui (il non avente diritto, per utilizzare un linguaggio che ho appreso su questo forum) inizia a recitare la parte dell'umiliato e offeso.
E le dice (anzi CI dice perché poi lui stesso mi ha riportato la conversazione): "per te sono stato solo una sbandata! un diversivo! un giocattolo sessuale!" (attiro l'attenzione sul potenziale comico dell'ultima esclamazione, in quanto il soggetto in questione soffre di evidenti deficit erettivi).
Ora, lei avrebbe come minimo dovuto confermare quanto il non avente diritto offeso lamentava. Più che altro perché gli stava dicendo che amando solo me, non voleva più vederlo.
E invece no.
Lei si lancia in una appassionatissima difesa del rapporto adulterino.
"Come ti permetti di insinuare cose simili! Ho provato con te tanti momenti di gioia, di serenità, di felicità!".
Ovviamente, quando io le ho chiesto se fosse vero, se davvero lui l'avesse resa felice, mi ha risposto di no, che lui era stato ancor meno di una sbandata e che solo l'orgoglio l'aveva portata a negare la pochezza del loro rapporto.

Ovviamente si è portati a credere che menta a me e non a lui.
Ma a ben vedere, così come con me aveva interesse a sminuire il loro rapporto, per salvaguardare la propria immagine con lui aveva un interesse altrettanto forte ad esaltarlo.
Dove sarà la verità? Sbandata di poco conto o fonte possibile di felicità?

Sono certo che nessuno mi crederà, ma se fossi davvero convinto che lei è stata felice con lui e che potrà esserlo ancora, troverei finalmente la forza ed il coraggio per troncare con decisione.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

Deve bastarti la scenetta.    non vale neanche la pena di insultarti


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

veramente si è più portati a ritenere che
menta a entrambi.


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Deve bastarti la scenetta.    non vale neanche la pena di insultarti


 più che non valere la pena,
dispiace vedere una persona intelligente
che si riduce a simili 'ragionamenti'.


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Deve bastarti la scenetta.    non vale neanche la pena di insultarti


Peccato, ci stavo prendendo gusto


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> veramente si è più portati a ritenere che
> menta a entrambi.


Interessante...in che senso? Che non è stata né una sbandata né una storia felice? E allora cosa sarebbe stata? Un ircocervo?



Horny ha detto:


> :smile: più che non valere la pena,
> dispiace vedere una persona intelligente
> che si riduce a simili 'ragionamenti'.


Che ne sai che sono intelligente? E poi i miei ragionamenti cosa c'hanno che non va?


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

irrisoluto, io capisco tutto, figurati, però scusa, che te ne frega ormai?
se vuoi chiudere chiudi, se non riesci pazienza, spero tu non debba pentirtene.
chi tradisce dice palle, a te, a lui, anche a se stessa forse.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Peccato, ci stavo prendendo gusto


Tranquillo,non appena JB ed Oscuro leggono,sarai accontentato


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Interessante...in che senso? Che non è stata né una sbandata né una storia felice? E allora cosa sarebbe stata? Un ircocervo?


ti ha risposto dalida.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Peccato, ci stavo prendendo gusto


Guarda che s'è capìto che la cosa in fondo non ti dispiace...


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

:up:





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Guarda che s'è capìto che la cosa in fondo non ti dispiace...


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Guarda che s'è capìto che la cosa in fondo non ti dispiace...


già.
:facepalm:


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> già.
> :facepalm:


che c'è di male?
secondo me niente.
non capisco però tutto sto dramma intorno.
si godesse il suo triangolo sadomaso.


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> che c'è di male?
> secondo me niente.
> non capisco però tutto sto dramma intorno.
> si godesse il suo triangolo sadomaso.


il dramma 
è lui che non se lo gode.
........
la faccina, invece, si riferiva al
fatto che, invece, ci goda
a essere insultato su un forum.


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> il dramma
> è lui che non se lo gode.
> ........
> la faccina, invece, si riferiva al
> ...


Brava Horny, è così.

Che poi non capisco perché vi sembra così impossibile che uno possa allo stesso tempo soffrire e non riuscire a imporsi ...
Io non nego di avere degli enormi problemi nella sfera decisionale, ma questo non fa di me un masochista...
Se potessi affidare a qualcuno con più palle di me il compito di lasciarla una volta per tutte, lo farei molto volentieri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ricordo in quale discussione si parlava di sbandate e mi è tornato alla mente un particolare della mia tragicomica (o piuttosto tragisquallida) storia trinitaria.
> 
> Lei a un certo punto decide di lasciarlo. Dura poco, una ventina di giorni, ma riesce a far credere a tutti di aver preso una decisione.
> E per un brevissimo periodo lui (il non avente diritto, per utilizzare un linguaggio che ho appreso su questo forum) inizia a recitare la parte dell'umiliato e offeso.
> ...


a ben vedere, una testata alla base del setto nasale potrebbe restituirti la lucidità e farti smettere di correre appresso a 'ste stronzate?
Guarda, ad esempio il fatto che ti abbia tradito con un diversamente in tiro, non dovrebbe essere per te motivo di ridere, sai?

E ti fai pure riportare le conversazioni dall'amico tirolesO? Ma gli parli pure? Magari l'hai pure portato a prendere un caffè? Pagato tu? No, perchè visto che questo c'ha la grana, almeno scucigli un'ape di quelli tosti, la prossima volta che ti fa leggere i loro sms.
Ma maremma maiala.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> il dramma
> è lui che non se lo gode.
> ........
> la faccina, invece, si riferiva al
> ...


ah, ok. quest'ultima cosa effettivamente non è il massimo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> il dramma
> è lui che non se lo gode.
> ........
> la faccina, invece, si riferiva al
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a ben vedere, una testata alla base del setto nasale potrebbe restituirti la lucidità e farti smettere di correre appresso a 'ste stronzate?
> Guarda, ad esempio il fatto che ti abbia tradito con un diversamente in tiro, non dovrebbe essere per te motivo di ridere, sai?
> 
> E ti fai pure riportare le conversazioni dall'amico tirolesO? Ma gli parli pure? Magari l'hai pure portato a prendere un caffè? Pagato tu? No, perchè visto che questo c'ha la grana, almeno scucigli un'ape di quelli tosti, la prossima volta che ti fa leggere i loro sms.
> Ma maremma maiala.





Dalida ha detto:


> ah, ok. quest'ultima cosa effettivamente non è il massimo.


Non è che ci godo a essere insultato su questo forum, così come non mi viene davvero da ridere per la mia situazione.
Sono solo delle strategie piuttosto elementari e banali per affrontare disagi piccoli e grandi.
Disagio piccolo, quello di ricevere commenti offensivi e spesso gratuiti su questo sito (non me ne frega tanto, ma soprattutto all'inizio è stato orribile, perché ero in un uno stato pietoso e di tutto avevo bisogno tranne che di essere preso per il culo).
Disagio enorme, quello di non riuscire a riprendere in mano la mia vita, dopo quella che è comunque a tutti gli effetti una sconfitta.
Mi rotolo nel fango facendo autoironia, perché ridere della propria miseria è sempre meglio che annaspare bestemmiando.


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*TS Style*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che ci godo a essere insultato su questo forum, così come non mi viene davvero da ridere per la mia situazione.
> Sono solo delle strategie piuttosto elementari e banali per affrontare disagi piccoli e grandi.
> Disagio piccolo, quello di ricevere commenti offensivi e spesso gratuiti su questo sito (non me ne frega tanto, ma soprattutto all'inizio è stato orribile, perché ero in un uno stato pietoso e di tutto avevo bisogno tranne che di essere preso per il culo).
> Disagio enorme, quello di non riuscire a riprendere in mano la mia vita, dopo quella che è comunque a tutti gli effetti una sconfitta.
> Mi rotolo nel fango facendo autoironia, perché ridere della propria miseria è sempre meglio che annaspare bestemmiando.


Penso che tu non debba essere insultato, sei una persona veramente innamorata e ti invidio molto. E poi è bello combattere per una donna, ti fa comunque sentire che sei vivo, anche se dopo perdi.
Ci sono tante persone nella nostra situazione, noi siamo i... Traditi Seriali, una categoria che appartiene alla più generica galassia degli uomini Beta. Il nostro problema è che la nostra mancanza di decisione e di energia positiva ci impedisce di unirci, facendoci perdere identità e facendoci asfaltare dagli uomini alfa e dalle donne.

Riprenderai in mano la tua vita quando la smetterai di remare al contrario.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Penso che tu non debba essere insultato, sei una persona veramente innamorata e ti invidio molto. E poi è bello combattere per una donna, ti fa comunque sentire che sei vivo, anche se dopo perdi.
> Ci sono tante persone nella nostra situazione, noi siamo i... Traditi Seriali, una categoria che appartiene alla più generica galassia degli uomini Beta. Il nostro problema è che la nostra mancanza di decisione e di energia positiva ci impedisce di unirci, facendoci perdere identità e facendoci asfaltare dagli uomini alfa e dalle donne.
> 
> Riprenderai in mano la tua vita quando la smetterai di remare al contrario.


adinur, anche a te ti capisco, figurati, è che c'è del grottesco nel modo in cui descrivi te stesso e la tua situazione, nella accezione più pura, cioè muovi il riso senza rallegrare.
dci di essere sincero ma a me sembri una parodia, una caricatura.
ad ogni modo benvenuto, a meno che tu non sia un fake.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che ci godo a essere insultato su questo forum, così come non mi viene davvero da ridere per la mia situazione.
> Sono solo delle strategie piuttosto elementari e banali per affrontare disagi piccoli e grandi.
> Disagio piccolo, quello di ricevere commenti offensivi e spesso gratuiti su questo sito (non me ne frega tanto, ma soprattutto all'inizio è stato orribile, perché ero in un uno stato pietoso e di tutto avevo bisogno tranne che di essere preso per il culo).
> Disagio enorme, quello di non riuscire a riprendere in mano la mia vita, dopo quella che è comunque a tutti gli effetti una sconfitta.
> Mi rotolo nel fango facendo autoironia, perché ridere della propria miseria è sempre meglio che annaspare bestemmiando.


ok, ma le domandi che poni sono sconcertanti se sono davvero frutto di ingenuità.
è pacifico che lei menta, a te, a lui, a tutti.


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Riso...*



Dalida ha detto:


> adinur, anche a te ti capisco, figurati, è che c'è del grottesco nel modo in cui descrivi te stesso e la tua situazione, nella accezione più pura, cioè muovi il riso senza rallegrare.
> dci di essere sincero ma a me sembri una parodia, una caricatura.
> ad ogni modo benvenuto, a meno che tu non sia un fake.


Ciao Dalida, il mio essere grottesco è una cosa ben nota alle persone che mi conoscono... in un post ho già detto che un mio grosso difetto è quello di ridere delle mie battute 

Però a noi TS se ci togli pure il riso... che ci resta?

Ho pianto tanto per le donne, e più piangevo più loro mi tradivano e poi mi mollavano... e un po' lo faccio ancora 

Non sono un fake, a volte esagero un po' descrivendomi, ma la mia situazione di base è vera


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida, il mio essere grottesco è una cosa ben nota alle persone che mi conoscono... in un post ho già detto che un mio grosso difetto è quello di ridere delle mie battute
> 
> Però a noi TS se ci togli pure il riso... che ci resta?
> 
> ...


Mi e ti chiedevo in un post precedente... sei riuscito a individuare i motivi per i quali ti è capitato spesso di essere tradito?


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida, il mio essere grottesco è una cosa ben nota alle persone che mi conoscono... in un post ho già detto che un mio grosso difetto è quello di ridere delle mie battute
> 
> Però a noi TS se ci togli pure il riso... che ci resta?
> 
> ...


Adinur se non sei un fake sono dei fake le tue letture. Basta con i siti per aspiranti pua 
è tutta una stronzata per spillare soldi a tardo adolescenti complessati.
Psicologicamente vale tanto quanto scientology


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Pua Training*



Ecate ha detto:


> Adinur se non sei un fake sono dei fake le tue letture. Basta con i siti per aspiranti pua
> è tutta una stronzata per spillare soldi a tardo adolescenti complessati.
> Psicologicamente vale tanto quanto scientology


E' vero, nella mia vita ho fatto anche un corso da Pua, ma con risultati disastrosi, per cui spesso ne utilizzo gli acronimi. Ho fatto anche dei corsi Scientology, con risultati anche peggiori.

Ho provato per molte settimane di seguito, tanti anni fa, a rimorchiare ragazze per strada. Non ne ho rimorchiate ma ho capito molto dei miei limiti e della mia biologia, e ho intuito il perchè dei miei fallimenti. Ma per diventare un Pua avrei dovuto studiare fino all'anno 2465 e ho mollato. Sono una persona con dei sentimenti e riesco a fingere fino ad un certo punto.

Io non sono un adolescente complessato ma un adulto complessato 

E' curioso come in questo forum io venga trattato dalle donne come nella realtà. Ecate, non ci tengo ad essere compreso od aiutato, di sicuro non desto tanta simpatia fra voi ragazze e me lo aspettavo.

Mi sono iscritto per capire se alcuni uomini come me, come ad esempio Irrisoluto, il più coraggioso tra tutti, possa condividere pensieri ed esperienze con me in modo da farmi progredire nel mio percorso di conoscenza.

Thanks


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che ci godo a essere insultato su questo forum, così come non mi viene davvero da ridere per la mia situazione.
> Sono solo delle strategie piuttosto elementari e banali per affrontare disagi piccoli e grandi.
> Disagio piccolo, quello di ricevere commenti offensivi e spesso gratuiti su questo sito (non me ne frega tanto, ma soprattutto all'inizio è stato orribile, perché ero in un uno stato pietoso e di tutto avevo bisogno tranne che di essere preso per il culo).
> Disagio enorme, quello di non riuscire a riprendere in mano la mia vita, dopo quella che è comunque a tutti gli effetti una sconfitta.
> Mi rotolo nel fango facendo autoironia, perché ridere della propria miseria è sempre meglio che annaspare bestemmiando.



Non mi hai mica capito. Io non mi permetto di ridere di te. Ma una scrollata per svegliarti e guardare la realtà che ti circonda te la do eccome. Tu non stai facendo autoironia, ti stai deridendo. Tu, da solo e in primis. Io non me la sento proprio di incoraggiarti a continuare.


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tranquillo,non appena JB ed Oscuro leggono,sarai accontentato


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi hai mica capito. Io non mi permetto di ridere di te. Ma una scrollata per svegliarti e guardare la realtà che ti circonda te la do eccome. Tu non stai facendo autoironia, ti stai deridendo. Tu, da solo e in primis. Io non me la sento proprio di incoraggiarti a continuare.


quoto. Anch'io delle mie corna faccio molta autoironia, aiuta a sdrammatizzare....ma la autoderisione...mai!! 
Ai traditi serve una bella iniezione di autostima, mica il contrario...


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> E' vero, nella mia vita ho fatto anche un corso da Pua, ma con risultati disastrosi, per cui spesso ne utilizzo gli acronimi. Ho fatto anche dei corsi Scientology, con risultati anche peggiori.
> 
> Ho provato per molte settimane di seguito, tanti anni fa, a rimorchiare ragazze per strada. Non ne ho rimorchiate ma ho capito molto dei miei limiti e della mia biologia, e ho intuito il perchè dei miei fallimenti. Ma per diventare un Pua avrei dovuto studiare fino all'anno 2465 e ho mollato. Sono una persona con dei sentimenti e riesco a fingere fino ad un certo punto.
> 
> ...


Senti
io ti ho sgamato subito e mica sono un genio...
siamo tutti complessati, nessuno escluso
il problema di molti è che non si accettano, perché hanno dei modelli puerili.
nessuno è adeguato rispetto a ciò che vorrebbe essere, sennò lo sarebbe già 
e le persone completamente appagate dal loro io sono quanto di meno affascinante possa esserci.
un uomo senza desideri e progetti su se stesso è un lumacone epicureo, un feto cresciuto
(se hai frequentato corsi pua probabilmente ti sono familiari le immagini pittoresche che sto usando)
il punto triste è che questi ambienti, queste correnti di pseudopensiero anziché aiutare a crescere e ad evolvere da modelli di super-io adolescenziali e fortemente standardizzati non fanno altro che cristallizzarne e definirne le irraggiungibili caratteristiche, di modo che chi fruisce del truffaldino servizio percepisca sempre più drammaticamente di averne bisogno.
sono però falsi servizi, perché anziché fornire soluzioni consolidano i problemi, creandone anche di altri


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Pua e non*



Ecate ha detto:


> Senti
> io ti ho sgamato subito e mica sono un genio...
> siamo tutti complessati, nessuno escluso
> il problema di molti è che non si accettano, perché hanno dei modelli puerili.
> ...


Lilla, confermo tutto quello che dici sui corsi pua... io per fortuna non ho speso tanti soldi ed inoltre non mi è servito a nulla. Era in un periodo in cui mi accettavo meno che adesso. Però questo non c'entra con il tradimento e le sue problematiche. Piuttosto noi TS spesso cerchiamo di migliorarci a tutti i costi in molti modi, facendo palestra, corsi, comprandoci vestiti che ci rendano più attraenti... specialmente nei momenti più difficili.

Io ho progetti su me stesso e desideri, molti di più di alcuni miei rivali 

Ma in amore non conta


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che ci godo a essere insultato su questo forum, così come non mi viene davvero da ridere per la mia situazione.
> Sono solo delle strategie piuttosto elementari e banali per affrontare disagi piccoli e grandi.
> Disagio piccolo, quello di ricevere commenti offensivi e spesso gratuiti su questo sito (non me ne frega tanto, ma soprattutto all'inizio è stato orribile, perché ero in un uno stato pietoso e di tutto avevo bisogno tranne che di essere preso per il culo).
> Disagio enorme, quello di non riuscire a riprendere in mano la mia vita, dopo quella che è comunque a tutti gli effetti una sconfitta.
> Mi rotolo nel fango facendo autoironia, perché ridere della propria miseria è sempre meglio che annaspare bestemmiando.



Sono daccordo sull'ultima frase...

spero che che la tua sia paxienza


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Lilla, confermo tutto quello che dici sui corsi pua... io per fortuna non ho speso tanti soldi ed inoltre non mi è servito a nulla. Era in un periodo in cui mi accettavo meno che adesso. *Però questo non c'entra con il tradimento e le sue problematiche. Piuttosto noi TS spesso cerchiamo di migliorarci a tutti i costi in molti modi, facendo palestra, corsi, comprandoci vestiti che ci rendano più attraenti... specialmente nei momenti più difficili.*
> 
> Io ho progetti su me stesso e desideri, molti di più di alcuni miei rivali
> 
> Ma in amore non conta


C'entra eccome, nella misura in cui tu lo fai entrare.
TU nel parlare di tradimento hai parlato di te stesso o meglio ci hai regalato la pittoresca immagine di te in camicia di pile che bevi un frullato. Tu hai messo in relazione questa immagine - che nel tuo immaginario è da perdente - con il tradimento. Cioè: te affronti il tradimento immaginandoti con la camicia di pile. Metti in relazione le due cose.
Allora ti dico una cosa che sai benissimo: il tradimento c'è stato e neanche la camicia di pitone sfrangiata e pregna del testosterone di piero pelù può cambiare questo dato di fatto. Neanche la camicia stirata dalle schiave d'amore di Mr.Gray. Tu ti spieghi il tradimento con la tua camicia di pile e ti illudi di cambiare le cose comprandoti vestiti che ti rendono più attraente. E io insisto molto sul fatto che questi corsi e queste frequentazioni ti abbiano esercitato a sviare il problema.


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che pensa che ci sia una relazione tra capacità seduttiva (che derivi dai vestiti o dal savoir faire poco cambia) e il tradimento????
Vengono traditi allo stesso modo gli sfigati e i superfighi.
Lo ripeto: il tradimento è il portato necessario del concetto di coppia.
Poi c'è  chi lo desidera e chi no; e tra quelli che lo desiderano c'è chi lo evita e chi no.
E non ha niente a che vedere con il sex appeal (di facciata o sostanziale) del partner.
Credo sia proprio l'ABC di ogni discorso sul tradimento.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che ci godo a essere insultato su questo forum, così come non mi viene davvero da ridere per la mia situazione.
> Sono solo delle strategie piuttosto elementari e banali per affrontare disagi piccoli e grandi.
> Disagio piccolo, quello di ricevere commenti offensivi e spesso gratuiti su questo sito (non me ne frega tanto, ma soprattutto all'inizio è stato orribile, perché ero in un uno stato pietoso e di tutto avevo bisogno tranne che di essere preso per il culo).
> Disagio enorme, quello di non riuscire a riprendere in mano la mia vita, dopo quella che è comunque a tutti gli effetti una sconfitta.
> Mi rotolo nel fango facendo autoironia, *perché ridere della propria miseria è sempre meglio che annaspare bestemmiando*.


Non esserne così certo.


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

ma che è un corso pua?


----------



## Uhlalá (21 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma che è un corso pua?


sono andata a vedere ora su google: sono corsi su come sedurre le donne (tipo come conquistarla su Facebook)......sembrano gli inserti di Cosmopolitan su "come far impazzire il tuo uomo sotto le lenzuola"..........mi spiace dirlo, veramente, ma oltre che triste, è pieno di banalità ....


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> sono andata a vedere ora su google: *sono corsi su come sedurre le donne *(tipo come conquistarla su Facebook)......sembrano gli inserti di Cosmopolitan su "come far impazzire il tuo uomo sotto le lenzuola"..........mi spiace dirlo, veramente, ma oltre che triste, è pieno di banalità ....


ma saranno utilissimi, proprio.


----------



## Ecate (21 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma saranno utilissimi, proprio.


proprio come scientology


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ricordo in quale discussione si parlava di sbandate e mi è tornato alla mente un particolare della mia tragicomica (o piuttosto tragisquallida) storia trinitaria.
> 
> Lei a un certo punto decide di lasciarlo. Dura poco, una ventina di giorni, ma riesce a far credere a tutti di aver preso una decisione.
> E per un brevissimo periodo lui (il non avente diritto, per utilizzare un linguaggio che ho appreso su questo forum) inizia a recitare la parte dell'umiliato e offeso.
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Brava Horny, è così.
> 
> Che poi non capisco perché vi sembra così impossibile che uno possa allo stesso tempo soffrire e non riuscire a imporsi ...
> Io non nego di avere degli enormi problemi nella sfera decisionale, ma questo non fa di me un masochista...
> Se potessi affidare a qualcuno con più palle di me il compito di lasciarla una volta per tutte, lo farei molto volentieri.


Senti...ma alla fine prova a cambiare visione della prospettiva.
Non riesci a lasciarla ma forse non èbuna questione di palle, forse non vuoi e tutto sommato questa situazione di triangolo così fastidio innfondo in fondo, non ti da.
Fottitene dei "luoghi comuni" che le coppie devono essere così e cosa, che qui e la.
Puoi sopportare questa situazione e volgerla a "tuo vantaggio?".
Lei salta la cavallina. Evidentemente sarà sempre così.
" arrenditi" e magari metti delle regole tipo.
Fai che cazzo vuoi ma fallo che io non ne abbia sentore.
Oppure.
Fai che cazzo vuoi ma voglio sapere tutto.
Oppure.
Fai che cazzo vuoi e portarmi un suo calzino.
Cioè. Non lo so.
Ma spero di essermi spiegata


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Penso che tu non debba essere insultato, sei una persona veramente innamorata e ti invidio molto. E poi è bello combattere per una donna, ti fa comunque sentire che sei vivo, anche se dopo perdi.
> Ci sono tante persone nella nostra situazione, noi siamo i... Traditi Seriali, una categoria che appartiene alla più generica galassia degli uomini Beta. Il nostro problema è che la nostra mancanza di decisione e di energia positiva ci impedisce di unirci, facendoci perdere identità e facendoci asfaltare dagli uomini alfa e dalle donne.
> 
> Riprenderai in mano la tua vita quando la smetterai di remare al contrario.


Però anche io sono una tradita seriale, eppure il potere decisionale non mi manca. E manco l energia positiva.

Oh oh.
Quindi mi hanno sempre tradita perché sono un insopportabile megera rompicoglioni?:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> quoto. Anch'io delle mie corna faccio molta autoironia, aiuta a sdrammatizzare....ma la autoderisione...mai!!
> Ai traditi serve una bella iniezione di autostima, mica il contrario...


Ma l'auto ironia comprende anche l autoderisione. 
Per me almeno.
Con Mattia l autoderisione delle mie corna era un must.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma l'auto ironia comprende anche l autoderisione.
> Per me almeno.
> Con Mattia l autoderisione delle mie corna era un must.


Però era interessante questa distinzioine tra autoironia e autoderisione. Sinceramente non mi era mai capitato di pensarci...e ora che ci penso in effetti non si escludono. Direi: l'autoderisione può essere uno strumento dell'autoronia.



Tebe ha detto:


> Però anche io sono una tradita seriale, eppure il potere decisionale non mi manca. E manco l energia positiva.
> 
> Oh oh.
> Quindi mi hanno sempre tradita perché sono un insopportabile megera rompicoglioni?:unhappy:


Tebe, sono da poco su questo forum...ma mettendo insieme tra i ricordi i vari indizi su di te, mi sembra che tu sia stata anche una traditrice seriale...o sbaglio? E comunque vieni tradita sistematicamente dalla stessa persona, è ovvio che è perché l'accetti - e delle due l'una: o ti sta bene, o non riesci a prendere una decisione!



Tebe ha detto:


> Senti...ma alla fine prova a cambiare visione della prospettiva.
> Non riesci a lasciarla ma forse non èbuna questione di palle, forse non vuoi e tutto sommato questa situazione di triangolo così fastidio innfondo in fondo, non ti da.
> Fottitene dei "luoghi comuni" che le coppie devono essere così e cosa, che qui e la.
> Puoi sopportare questa situazione e volgerla a "tuo vantaggio?".
> ...


In effetti la mia posizione è proprio "fai come vuoi, ma voglio sapere tutto". 
A parte però l'evidente patologia sottesa a tale soluzione...è evidente che non mi dirà mai tutto.
Così come è facilmente intuibile che ci soffro comunque.
E poi sì, io potrei anche accettare, farmela andare bene, e infatti alla fine lo faccio.
Però, per il lavoro che faccio - o meglio che cerco di fare - dovrei avere intorno la massima tranquillità e sicurezza. Così è stato (in genere) per più di 6 anni...Ora è tutto un bordello e ho perso il controllo delle mie giornate...


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tebe, sono da poco su questo forum...ma mettendo insieme tra i ricordi i vari indizi su di te, mi sembra che tu sia stata anche una traditrice seriale...o sbaglio? E comunque vieni tradita sistematicamente dalla stessa persona, è ovvio che è perché l'accetti - e delle due l'una: o ti sta bene, o non riesci a prendere una decisione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho l impressione di avere fatto casino con i quote.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho l impressione di avere fatto casino con i quote.


Ok, ora comprendo.
Però nel concreto della vita, per fare coppia a 360 gradi, il tradimento deve essere qualcosa di strettamente occasionale. Tipo una sera mi fa di dimenticare chi sono e finisco a letto con una; bisogna che il tradimento venga vissuto con lo stesso stato d'animo con il quale ci si prende una sbronza con gli amici.
Altrimenti, anche se solo fisico, il tradimento diventa comunque qualcosa di impegnativo, ci investi per forza qualcosa di te, e poi col ciufolo che si riesce a fare coppia a 360 gradi.
La "mia" lei si ricordò solo verso sera di chiamarmi, in una giornata per me molto importante... poi scoprii che quella giornata lei l'aveva passata con lui.


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok, ora comprendo.
> Però nel concreto della vita, per fare coppia a 360 gradi, il tradimento deve essere qualcosa di strettamente occasionale. Tipo una sera mi fa di dimenticare chi sono e finisco a letto con una; bisogna che il tradimento venga vissuto con lo stesso stato d'animo con il quale ci si prende una sbronza con gli amici.
> Altrimenti, anche se solo fisico, il tradimento diventa comunque qualcosa di impegnativo, ci investi per forza qualcosa di te, e poi col ciufolo che si riesce a fare coppia a 360 gradi.
> La "mia" lei si ricordò solo verso sera di chiamarmi, in una giornata per me molto importante... poi scoprii che quella giornata lei l'aveva passata con lui.


Perché pensi che per fare coppia a 360 gradi il tradimento deve essere occasionale?
Lei non fa testo, perché é a prescindere incurante degli altri.
Ti dirò di piú, ed é la mia visione da traditrice.
Sono molto selettiva quindi é per me, per forza occasionale il tradimento, ma da traditrice preferirei di gran lunga sapere (se proprio devo)  che il mio lui occasionalmente anche 10 volte al mese, che piuttosto una ogni anno.
E sai perché?
Perché vorrebbe dire che quell una all anno ha caratteristiche che lo hanno colpito e quindi potrebbe essere "pericoloso". ( non se é come me. Sarà egocentrica ma ho sempre sperato di incontrare un traditore da far diventare compagno ufficiale con le mie caratteristiche. ), a differenza di un traditore o traditrice che scopa no di piú.
meno selezione.
Indi un tanto al mucchio.
Zero pericolo.

Per me sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Però era interessante questa distinzioine tra autoironia e autoderisione. Sinceramente non mi era mai capitato di pensarci...e ora che ci penso in effetti non si escludono. Direi: l'autoderisione può essere uno strumento dell'autoronia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La differenza sostanziale tra autoironia e autoderisione é che dalla prima esci sempre vincente perché hai saputo ridere CON te stesso non solo DI te stesso. Tu ti commiseri ghignando. Ma senza rovesciare la situazione. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché pensi che per fare coppia a 360 gradi il tradimento deve essere occasionale?
> Lei non fa testo, perché é a prescindere incurante degli altri.
> Ti dirò di piú, ed é la mia visione da traditrice.
> Sono molto selettiva quindi é per me, per forza occasionale il tradimento, ma da traditrice preferirei di gran lunga sapere (se proprio devo)  che il mio lui occasionalmente anche 10 volte al mese, che piuttosto una ogni anno.
> ...


Esatto, per me funziona lo stesso meccanismo. Forse è il termine occasionale ad averci sviati: per occasionale intendevo non la quantità - possono essere anche 10 a settimana - ma la qualità...Se l'amante non è "occasionale" ma stabile, giocoforza ci saranno delle ricadute negative sul rapporto ufficiale. 
Quello che io non sopporto non è tanto quello che fanno in via "eccezionale" - tipo boh, avere dei rapporti sessuali, che a loro capita di rado - quanto la normalità, il baciarsi, l'abbracciarsi, il vedersi giusto per vedersi. 
E comunque, lei è sempre stata anche fin troppo altruista. Per più di 6 anni sono stato il suo unico pensiero, la sua unica occupazione...almeno in apparenza. Forse mi aveva già tradito in passato, ma erano state appunto cose occasionali, che potevano passare del tutto inosservate. Solo con questo tizio qualcosa di più generale sembra essersi smosso, tanto dal portarla a non fare più per me quello che faceva prima...


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La differenza sostanziale tra autoironia e autoderisione é che dalla prima esci sempre vincente perché hai saputo ridere CON te stesso non solo DI te stesso. Tu ti commiseri ghignando. Ma senza rovesciare la situazione. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


Ti sei spiegata benissimo...
e sono anche d'accordo.
Ma non mi commisero, piuttosto ho una visione un po' rigida della vita, per cui non credo si possa cambiare più di tanto. Sono una persona molto rigida, credo si capisca da come agisco anche su questo forum, e m'impegno in tutto, mi spendo in tutto fino all'ultimo briciolo di energia, e ovviamente l'ho fatto anche per cambiare la mia vita, per superare i miei difetti. I risultati sono sempre stati pessimi. Rimango quello che sono. Anzi, con l'età, tristemente, i difetti si cristallizzano e perdono anche quel po' di fascino che avevano quand'avevo vent'anni. E i pregi si ammantano di squallido grigiore...
Non mi commisero, sogghigno perché in fondo è tutto così risibile, questo nostro dibatterci per migliorarci, pensando che il miglioramento possa fungere da pass per la felicità....
Credo sorridere, anche con amarezza, sia il modo migliore per onorare quel po' di leggerezza di cui sono capace...leggerezza, pi leggerezza ci vuole nella vita....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Esatto, per me funziona lo stesso meccanismo. Forse è il termine occasionale ad averci sviati: per occasionale intendevo non la quantità - possono essere anche 10 a settimana - ma la qualità...Se l'amante non è "occasionale" ma stabile, giocoforza ci saranno delle ricadute negative sul rapporto ufficiale.
> Quello che io non sopporto non è tanto quello che fanno in via "eccezionale" - tipo boh, avere dei rapporti sessuali, che a loro capita di rado - quanto la normalità, il baciarsi, l'abbracciarsi, il vedersi giusto per vedersi.
> E comunque, lei è sempre stata anche fin troppo altruista. Per più di 6 anni sono stato il suo unico pensiero, la sua unica occupazione...almeno in apparenza. Forse mi aveva già tradito in passato, ma erano state appunto cose occasionali, che potevano passare del tutto inosservate. Solo con questo tizio qualcosa di più generale sembra essersi smosso, tanto dal portarla a non fare più per me quello che faceva prima...


Giocoforza no. 
Le ripercussioni negative ci sono se non separi le due cose.


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che pensa che ci sia una relazione tra capacità seduttiva (che derivi dai vestiti o dal savoir faire poco cambia) e il tradimento????
> Vengono traditi allo stesso modo gli sfigati e i superfighi.
> Lo ripeto: il tradimento è il portato necessario del concetto di coppia.
> Poi c'è  chi lo desidera e chi no; e tra quelli che lo desiderano c'è chi lo evita e chi no.
> ...


Spesso le donne guardano diverse cose  nei loro amanti che i loro compagni non hanno. Ad esempio io ho un amico molto figo ma la sua ragazza lo tradisce con un giovane ambulante di colore. .. il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida, il mio essere grottesco è una cosa ben nota alle persone che mi conoscono... in un post ho già detto che un mio grosso difetto è quello di ridere delle mie battute
> 
> Però a noi TS se ci togli pure il riso... che ci resta?
> 
> ...


non è che tu non debba ridere o esprimerti come meglio credi, è che quello che racconti (con questo linguaggio alla porn hub poi) a me non sembra affatto divertente, è un riso grottesco, una parodia deformata dell'autoironia.
è solo la mia opinione, fai come meglio credi, è che tutto l'insieme mi appare molto falso e artificioso.
molto triste, e quando sono triste, va da sé, non rido.


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> proprio come scientology


ho visto su google.
capiamoci, voglio morì. 
sti corsi pua costano dai 500 ai 2000 euro! 
cazzo! 2000 euro per una settimana di cazzate!
ecco perché le donne non li vogliono, perché sono dei minchioni che buttano 2000 euro nel cesso.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Spesso le donne guardano diverse cose  nei loro amanti che i loro compagni non hanno. Ad esempio io ho un amico molto figo ma la sua ragazza lo tradisce con un giovane ambulante di colore. .. il mondo è bello perché è vario



Guardano il colore o le misure??????  Che cazzata scusami.   

O il tuo amico E' figo ed impotente?


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guardano il colore o le misure??????  Che cazzata scusami.
> 
> O il tuo amico E' figo ed impotente?


Ecco, mi rilassa che ora possiate sfogarvi su Adimur. :singleeye:
Anche se, devo dire, tutto mi pare che abbia, tranne che un linguaggio da porn hub. 
Al limite è un linguaggio da setta...tipo testimoni di geova, ma evidentemente usa questo linguaggio perché cerca un confronto a partire da alcune sue salde convinzioni. Non ci vedo nulla di male, anzi, almeno ci si può davvero confrontare con persone così.


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Esatto, per me funziona lo stesso meccanismo. Forse è il termine occasionale ad averci sviati: per occasionale intendevo non la quantità - possono essere anche 10 a settimana - ma la qualità...Se l'amante non è "occasionale" ma stabile, giocoforza ci saranno delle ricadute negative sul rapporto ufficiale.
> Quello che io non sopporto non è tanto quello che fanno in via "eccezionale" - tipo boh, avere dei rapporti sessuali, che a loro capita di rado - quanto la normalità, il baciarsi, l'abbracciarsi, il vedersi giusto per vedersi.
> E comunque, lei è sempre stata anche fin troppo altruista. Per più di 6 anni sono stato il suo unico pensiero, la sua unica occupazione...almeno in apparenza. Forse mi aveva già tradito in passato, ma erano state appunto cose occasionali, che potevano passare del tutto inosservate. Solo con questo tizio qualcosa di più generale sembra essersi smosso, tanto dal portarla a non fare più per me quello che faceva prima...


Ma stabile cosa vuol dire.
Per come la vedo io é una specie di ossimoro stabile e amante.
Man, il tipo fedele con cui ho scambiato fluidi, l ho sedotto privandolo della capacità di intendere e di volere carneval: teoria che va per la maggiore) e la storia é continuata fino a poche settimane fa. Quando ci siamo visti tanto, sono state 5 volte all anno. 

Ti sembra un rapporto tra amanti stabile?


ma secondo te, la tua tipa, ha la sindrome da crocerossina,  per i diversamente duri?


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ecco, mi rilassa che ora possiate sfogarvi su Adimur. :singleeye:
> Anche se, devo dire, tutto mi pare che abbia, tranne che un linguaggio da porn hub.
> Al limite è un linguaggio da setta...tipo testimoni di geova, ma evidentemente usa questo linguaggio perché cerca un confronto a partire da alcune sue salde convinzioni. Non ci vedo nulla di male, anzi, almeno ci si può davvero confrontare con persone così.



No, io  mi sfogo benissimo con lui e su di lui. POI  ho pure l'altro per distrarmi.

Quanto ai testimoni di Geova  lascia perdere, peggio delle troie.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma stabile cosa vuol dire.
> Per come la vedo io é una specie di ossimoro stabile e amante.
> Man, il tipo fedele con cui ho scambiato fluidi, l ho sedotto privandolo della capacità di intendere e di volere carneval: teoria che va per la maggiore) e la storia é continuata fino a poche settimane fa. Quando ci siamo visti tanto, sono state 5 volte all anno.
> 
> ...



Bello 'il  tipo fedele' ahahahah:rotfl:  pure bacchettone in famiglia.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma stabile cosa vuol dire.
> Per come la vedo io é una specie di ossimoro stabile e amante.
> Man, il tipo fedele con cui ho scambiato fluidi, l ho sedotto privandolo della capacità di intendere e di volere carneval: teoria che va per la maggiore) e la storia é continuata fino a poche settimane fa. Quando ci siamo visti tanto, sono state 5 volte all anno.
> 
> ...


mah, diciamo che come suggeriva Adinur, le donne a volte tradiscono cercando l'opposto di quello che hanno già 
no, seriamente, credo che le importi poco, l'importante per lei è avere una persona presente, che sia disposto a fare di tutto per lei e che la ecciti (e in questo lui è molto bravo)...poi, per il godimento sessuale vero e proprio, quello orgasmico per intenderci, fa da sola o aspetta me.


----------



## Dalida (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ecco, mi rilassa che ora possiate sfogarvi su Adimur. :singleeye:
> Anche se, devo dire, tutto mi pare che abbia, tranne che un linguaggio da porn hub.
> Al limite è un linguaggio da setta...tipo testimoni di geova, ma evidentemente usa questo linguaggio perché cerca un confronto a partire da alcune sue salde convinzioni. Non ci vedo nulla di male, anzi, almeno ci si può davvero confrontare con persone così.


non so come catalogarlo il suo linguaggio.
paragonandolo a porn hub mi pareva anche di essere gentile.
cuckold poi passi, ma ts e tts che roba è? boh. 
credo che sia per questo genere di menate che alla fine le donne si scoglionano. 
niente contro comunque, ci mancherebbe altro, è proprio che mette un po' di tristezza, almeno a me, questo modo così grottesco di parlare.


----------



## drusilla (21 Febbraio 2015)

Quoto Dalida per i post passati presenti e futuri[emoji16]


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bello 'il  tipo fedele' ahahahah:rotfl:  pure bacchettone in famiglia.


E già. 
Pure bacchettone. 
_se mia moglie mi tradisce io non la perdono_


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che pensa che ci sia una relazione tra capacità seduttiva (che derivi dai vestiti o dal savoir faire poco cambia) e il tradimento????
> Vengono traditi allo stesso modo gli sfigati e i superfighi.
> Lo ripeto: il tradimento è il portato necessario del concetto di coppia.
> Poi c'è  chi lo desidera e chi no; e tra quelli che lo desiderano c'è chi lo evita e chi no.
> ...





Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ecco, mi rilassa che ora possiate sfogarvi su Adimur. :singleeye:
> Anche se, devo dire, tutto mi pare che abbia, tranne che un linguaggio da porn hub.
> Al limite è un linguaggio da setta...tipo testimoni di geova, ma evidentemente usa questo linguaggio perché cerca un confronto a partire da alcune sue salde convinzioni. Non ci vedo nulla di male, anzi, almeno ci si può davvero confrontare con persone così.


Hanno ragione le donne a non capirmi e scoglionarsi... è quello che mi succede ogni giorno, non pretendo di avere un appeal che nella realtà non ho. Ma quando, Irrisoluto, provo a darti una mia opinione, lo faccio perché in sostanza provo molte delle tue sensazioni...


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E già.
> Pure bacchettone.
> _se mia moglie mi tradisce io non la perdono_



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:facepalm:


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Linguaggio*



disincantata ha detto:


> No, io  mi sfogo benissimo con lui e su di lui. POI  ho pure l'altro per distrarmi.
> 
> Quanto ai testimoni di Geova  lascia perdere, peggio delle troie.


Il mio linguaggio è un po' particolare perchè sono un po' succune delle migliaia di libri che ho letto, dai religiosi agli psicologici e via dicendo... ma non appartengo a nessuna setta o a nessuna organizzazione particolare, ma forse ne dovrei fondare una


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Il mio linguaggio è un po' particolare perchè sono un po' succune delle migliaia di libri che ho letto, dai religiosi agli psicologici e via dicendo... ma non appartengo a nessuna setta o a nessuna organizzazione particolare, ma forse ne dovrei fondare una



Io  a 36  anni  non avrei avuto tempo neppure per un forum.....per fortuna non esisteva internet e in Italia neppure i primi mastodontici  cellulari con batteria  a valigia.....arrivati nei primi anni 90.  

Divertiti e trovati  una  donna  che  sia  adatta a te. ALLEGRA E GENEROSA. 

Se ti fai condizionare da tutte le variabili di  coppia possibili non vivi  piu'.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io  a 36  anni  non avrei avuto tempo neppure per un forum.....per fortuna non esisteva internet e in Italia neppure i primi mastodontici  cellulari con batteria  a valigia.....arrivati nei primi anni 90.
> 
> Divertiti e trovati  una  donna  che  sia  adatta a te. ALLEGRA E GENEROSA.
> 
> Se ti fai condizionare da tutte le variabili di  coppia possibili non vivi  piu'.


è un mondo triste, fatto di tristi occupazioni.
e la vita online è al tempo stesso una valvola di sfogo e un'enorme perdita di tempo.
alla fine ci spendi tante energie e manco te ne rendi conto. non ti resta nulla.
anche se tanto poi il più delle volte non ti resta nulla neanche del tempo che hai speso con persone in carne e ossa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> è un mondo triste, fatto di tristi occupazioni.
> e la vita online è al tempo stesso una valvola di sfogo e un'enorme perdita di tempo.
> alla fine ci spendi tante energie e manco te ne rendi conto. non ti resta nulla.
> *anche se tanto poi il più delle volte non ti resta nulla neanche del tempo che hai speso con persone in carne e ossa.*



non è che spendi male?


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è che spendi male?


o che forse ho adottato una politica inflazionistica. do poco valore alle mie monete. 
ho una certa propensione allo sperpero...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> o che forse ho adottato una politica inflazionistica. do poco valore alle mie monete.
> ho una certa propensione allo sperpero...



sfruscione di valuta svalutata? allora ti serve un buon restyling


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sfruscione di valuta svalutata? allora ti serve un buon restyling


Esatto.
Mi sa che dovrò mettere in conto di investire una grossa somma per un restauro radicale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Il mio linguaggio è un po' particolare perchè sono un po' succune *delle migliaia di libri che ho letto*, dai religiosi agli psicologici e via dicendo... ma non appartengo a nessuna setta o a nessuna organizzazione particolare, ma forse ne dovrei fondare una


ho sempre detto io che Bruno Vespa ha fatto un sacco di danni.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ad esempio io ho un amico molto figo ma la sua ragazza lo tradisce con un giovane ambulante di colore. .. il mondo è bello perché è vario


#aiutiamoliacasaloro


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre detto io che Bruno Vespa ha fatto un sacco di danni.





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> #aiutiamoliacasaloro


ahahah ahahaha 
Adinur, difenditi!


----------



## Adinur (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ahahah ahahaha
> Adinur, difenditi!


Ecco qua... cornuto e mazziato


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ecco qua... cornuto e mazziato


Mai battuta fu più azzeccata...


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Marò, che sofferenza, lei è a cena con lui...
E non c'è proprio niente di piacevole nello stare qui a soffrire...


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Marò, che sofferenza, lei è a cena con lui...
> E non c'è proprio niente di piacevole nello stare qui a soffrire...


Perché non sei uscito pure tu?


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Marò, che sofferenza, lei è a cena con lui...
> E non c'è proprio niente di piacevole nello stare qui a soffrire...



O ci prendi in giro o sei masochista.

Perche' te lo viene a dire?  Perche' ti ama follemente? 

In piu' se lui non conclude avranno pure bisogno di un terzo. Se tu sei all'estero chi ti sostituira'?


E sono pure felice perche'  ho ricevuto una bella  notizia pochi minuti fa altrimenti scrivevo di peggio.

Rimpiango  Bender.


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Marò, che sofferenza, lei è a cena con lui...
> E non c'è proprio niente di piacevole nello stare qui a soffrire...


io spero per te che tu sia un fake


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché non sei uscito pure tu?


Sono tornato da poco da una conferenza (io come relatore), ero stanco e ho preferito tornare a casa. Lei oltretutto lo sapeva, si era proposta di declinare l'invito per farsi raccontare com'era andata la conferenza, io ho insistito perché invece uscisse lo stesso - non volevo sentirmi "accudito".



disincantata ha detto:


> O ci prendi in giro o sei masochista.
> 
> Perche' te lo viene a dire?  Perche' ti ama follemente?
> 
> ...


Me l'ha detto perché i patti sono questi. Lei fa quello che vuole, a patto di dirmelo. La base è un mio rapporto malato con la verità: mi fa impazzire l'idea di essere all'oscuro di cose (anche solo di stati emotivi) che riguardano le persone cui tengo.

Sono contento per la buona notizia! Mi dispiace, vorrei sapere chi è Bender per assomigliargli un po' di più e compiacerti :carneval:



passante ha detto:


> io spero per te che tu sia un fake


Avete rotto il cazzo con questa storia. Sto messo male ma sinceramente non credo particolarmente peggio della media delle persone che frequentano questa merda di forum.


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

VEDI che sbagli. 

Che ci stai a fare in un forum di merda?


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

INOLTRE TE LA SEI PRESA con chi e' sempre gentile ed educato con tutti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io spero per te che tu sia un fake





disincantata ha detto:


> VEDI che sbagli.
> 
> Che ci stai a fare in un forum di merda?





disincantata ha detto:


> INOLTRE TE LA SEI PRESA con chi e' sempre gentile ed educato con tutti.


Sono un po' stressato, scusate. 
E' ovvio che non penso che sia un forum di merda.
E' che sentirmi dire "spero per te che tu sia un fake", per l'ennesima volta, considerando come si sento, mi fa saltare i nervi.
Scusa passante, mi dicono che sei sempre gentile, faccio un passo indietro e reinterpreto la tua frase come una battuta buttata lì con leggerezza.
Pardon.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono un po' stressato, scusate.
> E' ovvio che non penso che sia un forum di merda.
> E' che sentirmi dire "spero per te che tu sia un fake", per l'ennesima volta, considerando come si sento, mi fa saltare i nervi.
> Scusa passante, mi dicono che sei sempre gentile, faccio un passo indietro e reinterpreto la tua frase come una battuta buttata lì con leggerezza.
> Pardon.


gli è che non 6 stressato perchè 6 stanco,ma perchè ti stai consumando come una candela e nemmeno te ne accorgi


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono un po' stressato, scusate.
> E' ovvio che non penso che sia un forum di merda.
> E' che sentirmi dire "spero per te che tu sia un fake", per l'ennesima volta, considerando come si sento, mi fa saltare i nervi.
> Scusa passante, mi dicono che sei sempre gentile, faccio un passo indietro e reinterpreto la tua frase come una battuta buttata lì con leggerezza.
> Pardon.


Mi spiace davvero per come ti senti.
Credi che possa durare ancora tanto questo tuo malessere?
Nel senso...
Accetterai serenamente prima o poi o continuerai a stare di merda?
Perché così, il carico emotivo, è davvero pesante.


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Marò, che sofferenza, lei è a cena con lui...
> E non c'è proprio niente di piacevole nello stare qui a soffrire...



Dovresti provare a tagliare i ponti per un po'. La lontananza aiuta. Sapere tutto e' controproducente.


----------



## Adinur (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Marò, che sofferenza, lei è a cena con lui...
> E non c'è proprio niente di piacevole nello stare qui a soffrire...


Dubito che un lunedì sera qualsiasi una donna lo dedichi a qualcuno solo per fare petting. La tua HGF prova dei sentimenti per lui che non manifesta apertamente, è un SL. Lui comunque si sta impegnando per farne la sua GF... Tu chiedile come è andata tra loro ieri e poi, dato che sei in vantaggio, sii un po' più freddo nella quotidianità, e più intraprendente a  letto... e la prossima volta vacci anche tu. È molto interessante l'idea del third lover che ti hanno dato prima...


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che non 6 stressato perchè 6 stanco,ma perchè ti stai consumando come una candela e nemmeno te ne accorgi


vero



Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace davvero per come ti senti.
> Credi che possa durare ancora tanto questo tuo malessere?
> Nel senso...
> Accetterai serenamente prima o poi o continuerai a stare di merda?
> Perché così, il carico emotivo, è davvero pesante.


il problema è che sono portato a sopportare. La pazienza - cosa mi rendo conto un po' triste - è una delle mie virtù. Mi prendo il carico e vado avanti come un mulo. Oh, sarà triste, ma ognuno ha le sue capacità.


Tessa ha detto:


> Dovresti provare a tagliare i ponti per un po'. La lontananza aiuta. Sapere tutto e' controproducente.


E pensare che per me sarebbe facile tagliare i ponti, visto che parte della mia vita è all'estero...
Sapere tutto sarà anche peggio, ma per me è vitale...


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Dubito che un lunedì sera qualsiasi una donna lo dedichi a qualcuno solo per fare petting. La tua HGF prova dei sentimenti per lui che non manifesta apertamente, è un SL. Lui comunque si sta impegnando per farne la sua GF... Tu chiedile come è andata tra loro ieri e poi, dato che sei in vantaggio, sii un po' più freddo nella quotidianità, e più intraprendente a  letto... e la prossima volta vacci anche tu. È molto interessante l'idea del third lover che ti hanno dato prima...


Quando sto scazzato (come stasera) mi si aprono prospettive nuove.
Scusami Adinur, ma te lo voglio dire con franchezza: sei troppo rigido. Il lunedì può essere un giorno come un altro, non è certo un criterio da prendere in considerazione. 
Certo, lui vuole stare con lei seriamente. Ed è proprio per questo che escludo che per lei sia lo stesso.
Poi, il problema non è certo se io sono o meno intraprendente a letto; anche questa, è un'idea un po' rigida, tipo di quelle che si legge nella posta del cuore et similia.
In ultimo: quale sarebbe questa idea del third love? e soprattutto: cos'è il third love?


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> vero
> 
> 
> il problema è che sono portato a sopportare. La pazienza - cosa mi rendo conto un po' triste - è una delle mie virtù. Mi prendo il carico e vado avanti come un mulo. Oh, sarà triste, ma ognuno ha le sue capacità.
> ...



Sapere tutto non e' vitale, ti sta spegnendo. E' uno stillicidio. Sembra che tu rifiuti gli strumenti per proteggerti. Sei anche all'estero. Sparisci per un po'. Non potrai che stare meglio anche se ora sembri non crederci. Concentrati su altro.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sapere tutto non e' vitale, ti sta spegnendo. E' uno stillicidio. Sembra che tu rifiuti gli strumenti per proteggerti. Sei anche all'estero. Sparisci per un po'. Non potrai che stare meglio anche se ora sembri non crederci. Concentrati su altro.


Non so bene che impressione posso dare da qui, ma probabilmente sono ancora più debole di quanto sembro.
Da una parte penso che così non ha senso continuare.
Dall'altra mi spaventa da morire dover affrontare il lutto della fine del rapporto.
E poi c'è la consapevolezza del potere che ho su di lei.
Se le dicessi "tu non devi più vederlo perché mi fa stare troppo male", lei smetterebbe di vederlo.
Ma come potrei continuare sapendo che lei avrebbe desiderato continuare la storia con lui? Come potrei essere felice, sapendo che l'ho costretta io?


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non so bene che impressione posso dare da qui, ma probabilmente sono ancora più debole di quanto sembro.
> Da una parte penso che così non ha senso continuare.
> Dall'altra mi spaventa da morire dover affrontare il lutto della fine del rapporto.
> E poi c'è la consapevolezza del potere che ho su di lei.
> ...


Ti manca l'istinto di autoconservazione. Non devi chiederle di smettere di vederlo. Devi dirle: vedilo, fai quel cazzo che vuoi, io non ne voglio sapere niente, me ne sto all'estero e mi concentro sul mio lavoro. Ciao. Se lei tornera' da te, e purtroppo per te credo che lo fara', sara' perche' vuole SOLO te. Se resta con lui, vuol dire che doveva andare cosi. Capra e cavoli non li puo' avere. Mi spiego? Nessuna donna puo' stimare un uomo che la lascia fare quello che vuole con un altro e si fa raccontare pure i dettagli quando non puo' partecipare direttamente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti manca l'istinto di autoconservazione. Non devi chiederle di smettere di vederlo. Devi dirle: vedilo, fai quel cazzo che vuoi, io non ne voglio sapere niente, me ne sto all'estero e mi concentro sul mio lavoro. Ciao. Se lei tornera' da te, e purtroppo per te credo che lo fara', sara' perche' vuole SOLO te. Se resta con lui, vuol dire che doveva andare cosi. Capra e cavoli non li puo' avere. Mi spiego? Nessuna donna puo' stimare un uomo che la lascia fare quello che vuole con un altro e si fa raccontare pure i dettagli quando non puo' partecipare direttamente.


Ogni volta che ho provato a lasciarla ha fatto succedere un casino. All'amante ha detto non so quante volte che non voleva più vederlo.
Se la lascio so già cosa succederà: dirà che senza di me non può stare e che non lo vedrà mai più.
Per un paio di settimane non lo vedrà, poi tornerà a vederlo, di nascosto, come già è successo una volta...
Devo lasciarla e basta, o accettare la situazione.
Lei, a quanto pare, mi "stima" anche se accetto la situazione...


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ogni volta che ho provato a lasciarla ha fatto succedere un casino. All'amante ha detto non so quante volte che non voleva più vederlo.
> Se la lascio so già cosa succederà: dirà che senza di me non può stare e che non lo vedrà mai più.
> Per un paio di settimane non lo vedrà, poi tornerà a vederlo, di nascosto, come già è successo una volta...
> Devo lasciarla e basta, o accettare la situazione.
> Lei, a quanto pare, mi "stima" anche se accetto la situazione...



Lei non saprei come codificarla. A 35 anni si comporta come una bambina dell'asilo viziata, manpolatrice e perversa. Avrebbe bisogno di un bravo psicologo. Tu meriti di piu'.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lei non saprei come codificarla. A 35 anni si comporta come una bambina dell'asilo viziata, manpolatrice e perversa. Avrebbe bisogno di un bravo psicologo. Tu meriti di piu'.


Grazie di cuore.
Ma magari meritassi di più.
Fa comunque piacere sentirselo dire


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non so bene che impressione posso dare da qui, ma probabilmente sono ancora più debole di quanto sembro.
> Da una parte penso che così non ha senso continuare.
> Dall'altra mi spaventa da morire dover affrontare il lutto della fine del rapporto.
> E poi c'è la consapevolezza del potere che ho su di lei.
> ...


Mi dispiace Irrisoluto,però ti dico una cosa che mi fece riflettere quando soffrivo io per "amore": tu già vivi il lutto, perché sei in agonia costante,sai che nulla sarà come prima, ormai la corda è spezzata, ora non stai vivendo niente. Anche se fa paura, una paura tremenda, fidati che peggio di cosi non può andare... prova a staccarti e non farti sentire... 

da come leggo sei stanco dei tuoi difetti, perfetto, per cambiare comportati come se tu fossi un altro... 

Immagina un uomo che ammiri, tu cosa faresti al suo posto? Dopo che rifletti, FALLO.  Tranquillo, che ci guadagni solo... perché per ora non ti stimi...e quell'uomo da stimare potresti essere tu. Non hai nulla che non va. Il nostro valore ce lo infliggiamo come un'etichetta.  Non etichettarti più come sfigato... ma diventa e lavora per fare come vuoi. A me sembra che hai paura di agire, ma puoi solo cambiare in meglio: basta che credi in te stesso.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Irrisoluto,però ti dico una cosa che mi fece riflettere quando soffrivo io per "amore": tu già vivi il lutto, perché sei in agonia costante,sai che nulla sarà come prima, ormai la corda è spezzata, ora non stai vivendo niente. Anche se fa paura, una paura tremenda, fidati che peggio di cosi non può andare... prova a staccarti e non farti sentire...
> 
> da come leggo sei stanco dei tuoi difetti, perfetto, per cambiare comportati come se tu fossi un altro...
> 
> Immagina un uomo che ammiri, tu cosa faresti al suo posto? Dopo che rifletti, FALLO.  Tranquillo, che ci guadagni solo... perché per ora non ti stimi...e quell'uomo da stimare potresti essere tu. Non hai nulla che non va. Il nostro valore ce lo infliggiamo come un'etichetta.  Non etichettarti più come sfigato... ma diventa e lavora per fare come vuoi. A me sembra che hai paura di agire, ma puoi solo cambiare in meglio: basta che credi in te stesso.


Il problema è che sappiamo bene che le cose possono migliorare...ma anche peggiorare...Senza considerare che purtroppo volere non è potere...Ho visto tante persone fare di tutto per essere migliore e fallire miseramente...
Però vale la pena rischiare, può essere un buon punto fermo.
A trovare il coraggio però...


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il problema è che sappiamo bene che le cose possono migliorare...ma anche peggiorare...Senza considerare che purtroppo volere non è potere...Ho visto tante persone fare di tutto per essere migliore e fallire miseramente...
> Però vale la pena rischiare, può essere un buon punto fermo.
> A trovare il coraggio però...


Ci sono tante persone che sono fallite, e tante che c l'hanno fatta... non vedere con pessimismo, perche devi iniziare a crederci tu! 

Cosa potrebbe accadere di peggio ora come ora? Dimmi, esprimi le tue paure. 

Il punto è che non puoi stare fermo, bene o male che andrà, tu così ora come ora non stai bene...


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ci sono tante persone che sono fallite, e tante che c l'hanno fatta... non vedere con pessimismo, perche devi iniziare a crederci tu!
> 
> Cosa potrebbe accadere di peggio ora come ora? Dimmi, esprimi le tue paure.
> 
> Il punto è che non puoi stare fermo, bene o male che andrà, tu così ora come ora non stai bene...


E' stato un rapporto meraviglioso, direi idilliaco, fino ad appena qualche mese fa. Durato quasi 7 anni.
Lei dice che tutto può tornare come prima, ma ha bisogno di sentire che abbiamo una progettualità...Cioè, che uno dei due almeno trovi una stabilità lavorativa.
Se la lascio, a parte il dolore, avrei anche il dubbio che se invece avessi aspettato, se avessi resistito, probabilmente avrei potuto essere felice con la donna che considero, ancora oggi, il mio corrispettivo ideale...


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' stato un rapporto meraviglioso, direi idilliaco, fino ad appena qualche mese fa. Durato quasi 7 anni.
> Lei dice che tutto può tornare come prima, ma ha bisogno di sentire che abbiamo una progettualità...Cioè, che uno dei due almeno trovi una stabilità lavorativa.
> Se la lascio, a parte il dolore, avrei anche il dubbio che se invece avessi aspettato, se avessi resistito, probabilmente avrei potuto essere felice con la donna che considero, ancora oggi, il mio corrispettivo ideale...


Il tuo corrispettivo ideale....e come mai non l'hai tradita tu fino a oggi?Son curiosa di sapere cosa farebbe la signorina se venisse a sapere che tu ti scopi un altra mentre state a km lontano....che faccia farebbe se le dicessi "caaaaro ammmore mio ieri mi son scopato un altra perché  tu eri lontana e non riuscivi a riempire il mio vuoto affettivo.Ma non ti preoccupare : facciamo così io scopo un po' in giro,tu scopi un po' in giro e quando mi faccio una bella busta paga ne riparliamo".Sarebbe l'ideale e sareste contenti entrambi forse?Ma sto cazzo di relativismo moderno ne ha fatti di guai....


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Categorie... lasciamo stare...*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quando sto scazzato (come stasera) mi si aprono prospettive nuove.
> Scusami Adinur, ma te lo voglio dire con franchezza: sei troppo rigido. Il lunedì può essere un giorno come un altro, non è certo un criterio da prendere in considerazione.
> Certo, lui vuole stare con lei seriamente. Ed è proprio per questo che escludo che per lei sia lo stesso.
> Poi, il problema non è certo se io sono o meno intraprendente a letto; anche questa, è un'idea un po' rigida, tipo di quelle che si legge nella posta del cuore et similia.
> In ultimo: quale sarebbe questa idea del third love? e soprattutto: cos'è il third love?





Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non so bene che impressione posso dare da qui, ma probabilmente sono ancora più debole di quanto sembro.
> Da una parte penso che così non ha senso continuare.
> Dall'altra mi spaventa da morire dover affrontare il lutto della fine del rapporto.
> E poi c'è la consapevolezza del potere che ho su di lei.
> ...


Ciao Irrisoluto, come ho già accennato in molti posti le mie categorie sono una mezza buffonata, e servono solo per familiarizzare con il fenomeno, certo che non posso dire che un CB è così e cosà e un FL è cosò... ci sono vie intermedie e stati intermedi e mille vicissitudini della vita che non sono numerabili. Io essendo stato tradito molte volte ho creato un mio mondo in cui è facile riconoscersi, ma anche no.

Però il tuo altalenare di emozioni è tipico del TS, o anche del TO (Tradito occasionale :unhappy. Quello che io vorrei portarti a fare è cercare di comprendere il fenomeno nella sua interezza, immergendoti anche nella vita del SL. Concorderai con me sul fatto che la tua HGF prova dei sentimenti per il suo SL, aldilà del sesso, altrimenti non lo vedrebbe per le "cenette" e non avrebbe esitato a troncare con lui (come le ragazze fidanzate fanno dopo aver incontrato un bull il venerdì sera).

Lei mi sembra molto propensa a parlare, devi cercare di spingerla a dialogare con te e farti dire che sentimenti, reali, prova per lui, aldilà delle categoria o del buon o cattivo sesso che fanno.

Prova a parlare anche con lui, ma come amico, sospendendo i giudizi.

Non sarà una bella esperienza, ma comunque non peggiore a quella che hai vissuto ieri sera, quando tu eri in casa e loro facevano l'amore da qualche parte.

Saluti


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il tuo corrispettivo ideale....e come mai non l'hai tradita tu fino a oggi?Son curiosa di sapere cosa farebbe la signorina se venisse a sapere che tu ti scopi un altra mentre state a km lontano....che faccia farebbe se le dicessi "caaaaro ammmore mio ieri mi son scopato un altra perché  tu eri lontana e non riuscivi a riempire il mio vuoto affettivo.Ma non ti preoccupare : facciamo così io scopo un po' in giro,tu scopi un po' in giro e quando mi faccio una bella busta paga ne riparliamo".Sarebbe l'ideale e sareste contenti entrambi forse?Ma sto cazzo di relativismo moderno ne ha fatti di guai....


Mi piace godere dei piaceri della vita, grandi e piccoli, come a tutti se non di più. Però ho anche una forte propensione all'ascesi...Cioè, posso stare settimane senza fare sesso in nessuna forma, posso stare giornate intere senza parlare con nessuno se non per lavoro. E l'ho fatto per molto tempo, riuscendo a sopportare il peso delle mancanze, perché sono fatto così, è una mia dote caratteriale.
Lei non è altrettanto forte, vive nel presente, è abituata a soddisfare i desideri e a vivere comodamente.
PEr questo io ho resistito e resisto, mentre lei ha ceduto...non perché lei mi ami di meno, credo...


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ciao Irrisoluto, come ho già accennato in molti posti le mie categorie sono una mezza buffonata, e servono solo per familiarizzare con il fenomeno, certo che non posso dire che un CB è così e cosà e un FL è cosò... ci sono vie intermedie e stati intermedi e mille vicissitudini della vita che non sono numerabili. Io essendo stato tradito molte volte ho creato un mio mondo in cui è facile riconoscersi, ma anche no.
> 
> Però il tuo altalenare di emozioni è tipico del TS, o anche del TO (Tradito occasionale :unhappy. Quello che io vorrei portarti a fare è cercare di comprendere il fenomeno nella sua interezza, immergendoti anche nella vita del SL. Concorderai con me sul fatto che la tua HGF prova dei sentimenti per il suo SL, aldilà del sesso, altrimenti non lo vedrebbe per le "cenette" e non avrebbe esitato a troncare con lui (come le ragazze fidanzate fanno dopo aver incontrato un bull il venerdì sera).
> 
> ...


Ne parliamo anche troppo io e lei...Dice che gli vuole bene e che la fa sentire protetta e sostenuta, io aggiungerei anche "accudita", cosa che io a distanza non posso fare - a parte che anche quando sono lì, ho una visione più paritaria del rapporto, mi rifiuto di fare il cavalier servente (cosa che invece lui fa ben volentieri).
Lui dice di amarla, spende parole molto romantiche, tipo roba dell'iperuranio e dei mondi paralleli in cui loro sarebbero destinati ad essere legati per l'eternità...E dice che ciò che vuole è solo renderla felice...Sono portato a credergli perché si comporta precisamente così. La sua (di lui) volontà non esiste, se lei ha bisogno di qualcosa lui abbandona tutto (anche il lavoro) e corre da lei...non chiede sesso (quando lei non vuole non si fa nulla) e non chiede attenzioni di nessun tipo (lei non ha idea dei suoi problemi, pare che non ne abbia).


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi piace godere dei piaceri della vita, grandi e piccoli, come a tutti se non di più. Però ho anche una forte propensione all'ascesi...Cioè, posso stare settimane senza fare sesso in nessuna forma, posso stare giornate intere senza parlare con nessuno se non per lavoro. E l'ho fatto per molto tempo, riuscendo a sopportare il peso delle mancanze, perché sono fatto così, è una mia dote caratteriale.
> Lei non è altrettanto forte, vive nel presente, è abituata a soddisfare i desideri e a vivere comodamente.
> PEr questo io ho resistito e resisto, mentre lei ha ceduto...non perché lei mi ami di meno, credo...


Quello che c'è  tra di voi lo sai solo tu.Se sei convinto del suo amore,se la comprendi e la vuoi a prescindere dalle condizioni dovresti anche smettere di soffrire e considerare ciò  che fa come uno semplice svago,tipo andare al cinema....Non so come sia possibile ma sarebbe l'unico modo che ti consentirebbe di mandar avanti questo rapporto.Le scelte son 2 : prendere o lasciare ma mi sa che hai già optato per la prima.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che c'è  tra di voi lo sai solo tu.Se sei convinto del suo amore,se la comprendi e la vuoi a prescindere dalle condizioni dovresti anche smettere di soffrire e considerare ciò  che fa come uno semplice svago,tipo andare al cinema....Non so come sia possibile ma sarebbe l'unico modo che ti consentirebbe di mandar avanti questo rapporto.Le scelte son 2 : prendere o lasciare ma mi sa che hai già optato per la prima.


Sintesi perfetta, Eratò. 
Grazie. 
Buona giornata...


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Science flop*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ne parliamo anche troppo io e lei...Dice che gli vuole bene e che la fa sentire protetta e sostenuta, io aggiungerei anche "accudita", cosa che io a distanza non posso fare - a parte che anche quando sono lì, ho una visione più paritaria del rapporto, mi rifiuto di fare il cavalier servente (cosa che invece lui fa ben volentieri).
> Lui dice di amarla, spende parole molto romantiche, tipo roba dell'iperuranio e dei mondi paralleli in cui loro sarebbero destinati ad essere legati per l'eternità...E dice che ciò che vuole è solo renderla felice...Sono portato a credergli perché si comporta precisamente così. La sua (di lui) volontà non esiste, se lei ha bisogno di qualcosa lui abbandona tutto (anche il lavoro) e corre da lei...non chiede sesso (quando lei non vuole non si fa nulla) e non chiede attenzioni di nessun tipo (lei non ha idea dei suoi problemi, pare che non ne abbia).


Di sicuro questo SL è un tipo molto particolare, io sono stato accantonato per molti amanti insinuatisi nei miei rapporti, ma di solito, pur avendo ovvie debolezze, erano ragazzi sessualmente molto prestanti, indipendenti, non servili e molto autoritari.

Lo ammetto, la mia scienza ha fatto flop 

Però di sicuro lei ha una dipendenza forte anche nei suoi confronti, non penso lui sia solo un tassista che la porta al cinema a comando... 

Hai provato a chiederle come è andata ieri?


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sintesi perfetta, Eratò.
> Grazie.
> Buona giornata...


« ...Io, Pina, ho una caratteristica: loro non lo sanno, ma io sono  indistruttibile, e sai perché? Perché sono il più grande "perditore" di  tutti i tempi. Ho perso sempre tutto: due guerre mondiali, un impero  coloniale, otto - dico otto! - campionati mondiali di calcio  consecutivi, capacità d'acquisto della lira, fiducia in chi mi  governa... e la testa, per un mostr... per una donna come te._ »   - Ragionier Ugo  Fantozzi - 

Irrisoluto, è così che vuoi ridurti?
_


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Di sicuro questo SL è un tipo molto particolare, io sono stato accantonato per molti amanti insinuatisi nei miei rapporti, ma di solito, pur avendo ovvie debolezze, erano ragazzi sessualmente molto prestanti, indipendenti, non servili e molto autoritari.
> 
> Lo ammetto, *la mia scienza* ha fatto flop
> 
> ...


Eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Dubito che un lunedì sera qualsiasi una donna lo dedichi a qualcuno solo per fare petting. La tua HGF prova dei sentimenti per lui che non manifesta apertamente, è un SL. Lui comunque si sta impegnando per farne la sua GF... Tu chiedile come è andata tra loro ieri e poi, dato che sei in vantaggio, sii un po' più freddo nella quotidianità, e più intraprendente a letto... e la prossima volta vacci anche tu. È molto interessante l'idea del third lover che ti hanno dato prima...


Perply, posso scrivere maremma maiala?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' stato un rapporto meraviglioso, direi idilliaco, fino ad appena qualche mese fa. Durato quasi 7 anni.
> Lei dice che tutto può tornare come prima, ma ha bisogno di sentire che abbiamo una progettualità...Cioè, che uno dei due almeno trovi una stabilità lavorativa.
> Se la lascio, a parte il dolore, avrei anche il dubbio che se invece avessi aspettato, se avessi resistito, probabilmente avrei potuto essere felice con la donna che considero, ancora oggi, il mio corrispettivo ideale...


Senti Irre, io sono una ragazza di campagna.
Quando parlo di relazioni di coppia, parlo di sentimenti.
Se metto sul piatto stabilità economica, progettualità e compagnia cantante, sto parlando di business.
Capisciamme


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh?


Ma sono così incomprensibile? :unhappy:


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Di sicuro questo SL è un tipo molto particolare, io sono stato accantonato per molti amanti insinuatisi nei miei rapporti, ma di solito, pur avendo ovvie debolezze, erano ragazzi sessualmente molto prestanti, indipendenti, non servili e molto autoritari.
> 
> Lo ammetto, la mia scienza ha fatto flop
> 
> ...


Non c'è stato bisogno di "chiederlo",  patti sono che io voglio sapere tutto.
In pratica, lei gli disse un po' di tempo fa che percepiva il loro rapporto come "sporco". Lui da quel momento ha cercato di dimostrarle che del sesso non se ne fregava nulla (secondo me, cogliendo anche la palla al balzo, visto che sa di avere qualche carenza).
Comunque, le ultime volte lei si è stufata a sta cercando di fargli capire che vuole andare oltre al semplice petting.
Ieri sera ha tentato in tutti i modi di avere un rapporto completo, ma lui sembrava fare in modo che non accadesse.
Alla fine si nulla se non carezze varie...e nel tornare a casa gli ha fatto capire di essersi molto infastidita.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> « ...Io, Pina, ho una caratteristica: loro non lo sanno, ma io sono  indistruttibile, e sai perché? Perché sono il più grande "perditore" di  tutti i tempi. Ho perso sempre tutto: due guerre mondiali, un impero  coloniale, otto - dico otto! - campionati mondiali di calcio  consecutivi, capacità d'acquisto della lira, fiducia in chi mi  governa... e la testa, per un mostr... per una donna come te._ »   - Ragionier Ugo  Fantozzi -
> 
> Irrisoluto, è così che vuoi ridurti?
> _


Grande spleen, incisivo :blank:
Siamo tutti un po' Fantozzi...io forse un po' di più!


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Irrisolto*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ricordo in quale discussione si parlava di sbandate e mi è tornato alla mente un particolare della mia tragicomica (o piuttosto tragisquallida) storia trinitaria.
> 
> Lei a un certo punto decide di lasciarlo. Dura poco, una ventina di giorni, ma riesce a far credere a tutti di aver preso una decisione.
> E per un brevissimo periodo lui (il non avente diritto, per utilizzare un linguaggio che ho appreso su questo forum) inizia a recitare la parte dell'umiliato e offeso.
> ...


E cosa cambia?vedi irrisolto il problema non è quello che dice lei,ma quello che vuoi credere tu....Tu vuoi credere alla cosa più conveniente per te,alla cosa che ti permetterebbe un alibi morale per continuare a stare con lei.La verità di fondo sai qual'è?che indipendentemente da quello che vuoi credere tu,da quello che gli conviene dire a lei,lei si è VOLUTAMENTE IMBATTUTA IN UN BEL FURETTO DI CARNE NON AMMAESTRATO,quindi ha sbandato su qualche cm di carne dalla punta rosa,e poco conta se era felice,se era pensierosa,se era riflessiva,o remissiva,era in cruenta spaccata su quel furetto  che non era il tuo,PUNTO.Era felice mentre il furetto si impadroniva aggressivamente a colpi di martello delle sue virtù?Non era felice?cosa cazzo cambia?resta che ha preso un bel vagone di carne senza scrupolo alcuno.VUOI UNA DONNA COSì?TI MERITI UNA DONNA COSì?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non c'è stato bisogno di "chiederlo", patti sono che io voglio sapere tutto.
> In pratica, lei gli disse un po' di tempo fa che percepiva il loro rapporto come "sporco". Lui da quel momento ha cercato di dimostrarle che del sesso non se ne fregava nulla (secondo me, cogliendo anche la palla al balzo, visto che sa di avere qualche carenza).
> Comunque, le ultime volte lei si è stufata a sta cercando di fargli capire che vuole andare oltre al semplice petting.
> Ieri sera ha tentato in tutti i modi di avere un rapporto completo, ma lui sembrava fare in modo che non accadesse.
> Alla fine si nulla se non carezze varie...e nel tornare a casa gli ha fatto capire di essersi molto infastidita.


certo che questa tradisce uno che del sesso ne fa a meno con uno che non ce la fa a farlo.
Un genio.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa cambia?vedi irrisolto il problema non è quello che dice lei,ma quello che vuoi credere tu....Tu vuoi credere alla cosa più conveniente per te,alla cosa che ti permetterebbe un alibi morale per continuare a stare con lei.La verità di fondo sai qual'è?che indipendentemente da quello che vuoi credere tu,da quello che gli conviene dire a lei,lei si è VOLUTAMENTE IMBATTUTA IN UN BEL FURETTO DI CARNE NON AMMAESTRATO,quindi ha sbandato su qualche cm di carne dalla punta rosa,e poco conta se era felice,se era pensierosa,se era riflessiva,o remissiva,*era in cruenta spaccata su quel furetto  che non era il tuo,PUNTO.Era felice mentre il furetto si impadroniva aggressivamente a colpi di martello delle sue virtù?*Non era felice?cosa cazzo cambia?resta che ha preso un bel vagone di carne senza scrupolo alcuno.VUOI UNA DONNA COSì?TI MERITI UNA DONNA COSì?


managgia a sti furetti managgia:rotfl:


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Irre, io sono una ragazza di campagna.
> Quando parlo di relazioni di coppia, parlo di sentimenti.
> Se metto sul piatto stabilità economica, progettualità e compagnia cantante, sto parlando di business.
> Capisciamme


Vuoi parlare seriamente? ok.
Sì, la semplicità campagnola è tanto bella, ma la realtà è un po' più complessa.
Non si tratta di voler fare la bella vita facendosi mantenere. Se fosse questo il movente, sarebbe andata già da tempo a vivere con questo tizio. Che ogni giorno le propone di fare le valigie e trasferirsi da lui, in una delle due case che ha a disposizione, una in pieno centro, l'altra una bellissima villa in campagna.
Ma non lo fa.
Il problema non sono i soldi, ma la necessità che lei sente di costruirsi una vita.
Dal suo punto di vista, le cose sono andate così: quest'estate mi disse che non ce la faceva più a vivere così, che aveva bisogno di sapere che prima o poi avremmo potuto vivere insieme, o almeno vicini, fare una vita normale. Io le dissi che nel breve termine sicuramente no, nel medio chissà, nel lungo era il mio più grande desiderio.
Ma non siamo più dei ragazzini...
E dopo un po' ha cominciato a vedersi con questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa cambia?vedi irrisolto il problema non è quello che dice lei,ma quello che vuoi credere tu....Tu vuoi credere alla cosa più conveniente per te,alla cosa che ti permetterebbe un alibi morale per continuare a stare con lei.La verità di fondo sai qual'è?che indipendentemente da quello che vuoi credere tu,da quello che gli conviene dire a lei,lei si è VOLUTAMENTE IMBATTUTA IN UN BEL FURETTO DI CARNE NON AMMAESTRATO,quindi ha sbandato su qualche cm di carne dalla punta rosa,e poco conta se era felice,se era pensierosa,se era riflessiva,o remissiva,era in cruenta spaccata su quel furetto che non era il tuo,PUNTO.Era felice mentre il furetto si impadroniva aggressivamente a colpi di martello delle sue virtù?Non era felice?cosa cazzo cambia?resta che ha preso un bel vagone di carne senza scrupolo alcuno.VUOI UNA DONNA COSì?TI MERITI UNA DONNA COSì?


Oscuro, ti sfugge un dettaglio: il furetto è morto. O perlomeno ha grossi problemi a stare in piedi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> managgia a sti furetti managgia:rotfl:


Spesso le metafore ti danno più risolutezza delle cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Vuoi parlare seriamente? ok.
> Sì, la semplicità campagnola è tanto bella, ma la realtà è un po' più complessa.
> Non si tratta di voler fare la bella vita facendosi mantenere. Se fosse questo il movente, sarebbe andata già da tempo a vivere con questo tizio. Che ogni giorno le propone di fare le valigie e trasferirsi da lui, in una delle due case che ha a disposizione, una in pieno centro, l'altra una bellissima villa in campagna.
> Ma non lo fa.
> ...


ma io parlo sempre seriamente, IO.
E seriamente ad un uomo, guardandolo negli occhi, posso dire: tu non mi dai quello che voglio, per quanto io ti possa voler bene, quindi le nostre strade si dividono.
Non gli racconto di tutti i miei patetici tentativi di realizzare ma MIA vita facendo prendere impegni ad ALTRI.
Perchè quando si parla di vita, le decisioni si prendono, da soli e ce ne si assume la porca responsabilità.
Perchè IO sono una persona seria.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io parlo sempre seriamente, IO.
> E seriamente ad un uomo, guardandolo negli occhi, posso dire: tu non mi dai quello che voglio, per quanto io ti possa voler bene, quindi le nostre strade si dividono.
> Non gli racconto di tutti i miei patetici tentativi di realizzare ma MIA vita facendo prendere impegni ad ALTRI.
> Perchè quando si parla di vita, le decisioni si prendono, da soli e ce ne si assume la porca responsabilità.
> Perchè IO sono una persona seria.


Sono d'accordo, infatti lei è quantomeno profondamente egoista.
Se non vedessi anch'io tutti i limiti del suo comportamento, non starei qui.
Ma mi viene anche da pensare che in fondo anch'io potrei assumermi la responabilità di cambiare vita, di andare a vivere con lei facendo un lavoro qualsiasi, rinunciando al mio cazzo di lavoro che tanto è un terno al lotto, assolutamente non meritocratico.
Non lo faccio perché ...perché in fondo do la priorità alla mia realizzazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, infatti lei è quantomeno profondamente egoista.
> Se non vedessi anch'io tutti i limiti del suo comportamento, non starei qui.
> Ma mi viene anche da pensare che in fondo anch'io potrei assumermi la responabilità di cambiare vita, di andare a vivere con lei facendo un lavoro qualsiasi, rinunciando al mio cazzo di lavoro che tanto è un terno al lotto, assolutamente non meritocratico.
> Non lo faccio perché ...perché in fondo do la priorità alla mia realizzazione.


No, non lo fai perchè dal momento che molli tutto quello che hai, non importa quanto, per correre dietro a una manipolatrice, hai firmato una carta in cui le pieni poteri per rovinarti la vita.
E quella piccola parte di istinto di sopravvivenza che è ancora dentro di te, lo sa.
Perchè una donna che si comporta così con un uomo, per quell'uomo non prova amore.
E nemmeno rispetto.


----------



## Alessandra (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Irrisoluto, 
Sono d'accordo con Sbriciolata,  non c'e' assolutamente rispetto ne' amore. 
Se non c'é rispetto,  sei fregato. 

E se fossi stato tu a dire "bella mia,  porto una amica nel nostro letto. ..."
Lei ci sarebbe stata a parti inverse? 
Credi di amare e rispettare la tua donna se le parti una terza (voluta solo da te) nel vostro letto?
Offrirle lo spettacolo sotto gli occhi di te che hai un amplesso con un altra? 
faresti questo alla persona che dici di amare e rispettare?


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non c'è stato bisogno di "chiederlo", patti sono che io voglio sapere tutto.
> In pratica, lei gli disse un po' di tempo fa che percepiva il loro rapporto come "sporco". Lui da quel momento ha cercato di dimostrarle che del sesso non se ne fregava nulla (secondo me, cogliendo anche la palla al balzo, visto che sa di avere qualche carenza).
> Comunque, le ultime volte lei si è stufata a sta cercando di fargli capire che vuole andare oltre al semplice petting.
> Ieri sera ha tentato in tutti i modi di avere un rapporto completo, ma lui sembrava fare in modo che non accadesse.
> Alla fine si nulla se non carezze varie...e nel tornare a casa gli ha fatto capire di essersi molto infastidita.


E' una situazione molto atipica, perlomeno per la mia esperienza. Tuttavia mi fa riflettere su episodio accadutomi anni fa. Una mia ex ha iniziato ad uscire con un ragazzo (quando stavamo insieme) e mi diceva che lui a letto non era un gran che, etc... e che si scambiavano solo amichevoli baci. Io ci credetti e le dissi che se fosse andata veramente a fondo con lui l'avrei lasciata. Lei rise e disse di non preoccuparmi in quanto non sarebbe successo, e se mai fosse successo me lo avrebbe detto il giorno stesso.
Una volta, dopo un ennesima riconciliazione, facemmo l'amore in una località di vacanza. Io che sono anche uno SpeedBoy (SB) mi accorsi che, nel nostro breve rapporto, qualcosa in lei era cambiato. Mi toccava e guardava in modo diverso, dandomi quasi dei pugni sul petto. Teneva gli occhi sempre chiusi, invece di solito li teneva aperti...

Io credevo che quella fosse la definitiva riconciliazione, in quanto passammo il resto della giornata al mare a ridere e scherzare. Poi la sera successe qualcosa, le arrivarono una serie di sms in cui lui le diceva di amarla, di quanto fosse bella la loro storia etc... Lei me li fece leggere dicendo che avrebbe troncato con lui perchè era come un bambino e io ne fui felice e ne ridemmo assieme. Nel viaggio di rientro lei divenne sempre più cupa e triste e iniziò a frugare il cellulare fino a quando non si mise a piangere. 
La riaccompagnai a casa sua per dirci che poi ci saremmo rivisti la sera...
Invece con un sms lei mi disse che sarebbe dovuta uscire con Marco (nome di fantasia) per chiudere in maniera onesta la loro storia clandestina. Io non volli arrabbiarmi e le dissi che mi sembrava giusto che lo vedesse per un ultima volta.

La sera la passai a guardare una partita dei mondiali con alcuni amici, senza ricevere notizie di lei. Fui tentato di mandarle un sms e alla fine cedetti :"Ciao birbantella, non vedo l'ora di partire in vacanza in Spagna con te, sei stata stupenda ieri!" Lei non rispose e io non la richiamai.

Il giorno dopo aspettai con ansia il suo messaggio ma non arrivava, o meglio non lo vidi. Ero impegnato a lavoro e non volevo farle una lunga chiamata in momenti inopportuni.

Verso le 21 tornai a casa e mi decisi di chiamarla, riprendendo il cellulare. Cercai il suo numero come facciamo tutti, dalle chiamate perse o ricevute e lì mi resi conto che all'alba mi aveva spedito un sms di cui non mi ero accorto:

"Ho passato tutta la notte con Marco, è successo quello per cui mi avresti lasciata. Mi dispiace, passerò i prossimi giorni con lui e ti prego di non chiamarmi. Grazie di tutto."


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non lo fai perchè dal momento che molli tutto quello che hai, non importa quanto, per correre dietro a una manipolatrice, hai firmato una carta in cui le pieni poteri per rovinarti la vita.
> E quella piccola parte di istinto di sopravvivenza che è ancora dentro di te, lo sa.
> Perchè una donna che si comporta così con un uomo, per quell'uomo non prova amore.
> E nemmeno rispetto.


Non l'ho fatto neanche prima che succedesse tutto questo...ma forse è perché, anche se non lo volevo ammettere, subodoravo com'era lei realmente...
Però che non mi ami, non saprei...


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' stato un rapporto meraviglioso, direi idilliaco, fino ad appena qualche mese fa. Durato quasi 7 anni.
> Lei dice che tutto può tornare come prima, ma ha bisogno di sentire che abbiamo una progettualità...Cioè, che uno dei due almeno trovi una stabilità lavorativa.
> Se la lascio, a parte il dolore, avrei anche il dubbio che se invece avessi aspettato, se avessi resistito, probabilmente avrei potuto essere felice con la donna che considero, ancora oggi, il mio corrispettivo ideale...


Quindi la tua donna ideale può anche tradire? Sei sicuro che quella sia la tua donna ideale? 

Lei può promettere mari e monti, ma che tutto torni come prima non è pensabile... non sarà mai come prima per forza di cose. ..

e poi che vita è? Se tutto va bene stiamo bene anche noi come coppia...se qualcosa va male inizio a cercare altro? Sei sicuro che ti andrebbe bene? Una coppia ha sempre momenti di crisi, a te andrebbe bene sapere che nel bisogno(ho letto che avresti bisogno di tranquillità per via del lavoro) lei non c'è e anzi ti fa del male?


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Irrisoluto,
> Sono d'accordo con Sbriciolata,  non c'e' assolutamente rispetto ne' amore.
> Se non c'é rispetto,  sei fregato.
> 
> ...


Ciao Alessandra...
In parte mi assumo la responsabiità di quello che è successo, perché avrei potuto comunque rifiutare, imponendole un aut aut, e probabilmente lei avrebbe scelto me, continuando a vedere lui di nascosto (in effetti, è successo anche questo, per un paio di settimane).
Ma ho accettato perché non voglio "forzarla"..lo so che può sembrare assurdo, ma non sopporterei l'idea che lei possa smettere di vedere il tizio solo perché gliel'ho chiesto io...
L'amore poi ha tante forme...


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quindi la tua donna ideale può anche tradire? Sei sicuro che quella sia la tua donna ideale?
> 
> Lei può promettere mari e monti, ma che tutto torni come prima non è pensabile... non sarà mai come prima per forza di cose. ..
> 
> e poi che vita è? Se tutto va bene stiamo bene anche noi come coppia...se qualcosa va male inizio a cercare altro? Sei sicuro che ti andrebbe bene? Una coppia ha sempre momenti di crisi, a te andrebbe bene sapere che nel bisogno(ho letto che avresti bisogno di tranquillità per via del lavoro) lei non c'è e anzi ti fa del male?


Diciamo che sono realista e so che il tradimento fa parte della realtà della maggior parte delle coppia...credo che sia un portato della coppia stessa...
Il dolore per il tradimento c'è stato e c'è, ma razionalmente so che non è qualcosa che debba necessariamente portare alla rottura.
Per quanto riguarda la tranquillità...Lei spesso mi dice che vuole comportarsi diversamente per starmi vicino e sostenermi...ma in genere le rispondo che non ho bisogno di nulla...tendo a mostrarmi molto indipendente...nascondo abbastanza bene i miei tormenti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non l'ho fatto neanche prima che succedesse tutto questo...ma forse è perché, anche se non lo volevo ammettere, subodoravo com'era lei realmente...
> Però che non mi ami, non saprei...


Dimmi, è questo che intendi per amore?
Ridurre un uomo a un tappettino dove pulirsi le scarpe che si sono infangate uscendo con altri?
Dirgli che oltretutto è colpa sua?
E' così che tu fai sentire amata lei?
Questo lo definiresti amore?
Dire che per farti le corna deve pure fare fatica perchè a lui non tira, perlopiù?
Perchè vedi, non può neppure addurre a pretesto la carne debole.
Scusami se sono dura, ma hl l'impressione che sia proprio questo a servirti.
Fossi in te, defenestrata la mantide religiosa, innalzerei peana di ringraziamento agli dei tutti, con particolaer riguardo a Minerva che ti ha preservato qualche neurone.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono realista e so che il tradimento fa parte della realtà della maggior parte delle coppia...credo che sia un portato della coppia stessa...
> Il dolore per il tradimento c'è stato e c'è, ma razionalmente so che non è qualcosa che debba necessariamente portare alla rottura.
> Per quanto riguarda la tranquillità...Lei spesso mi dice che vuole comportarsi diversamente per starmi vicino e sostenermi...ma in genere le rispondo che non ho bisogno di nulla...tendo a mostrarmi molto indipendente...*nascondo abbastanza bene i miei tormenti*...


ciao

perchè?
quale è la funzione del nascondere?


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono realista e so che il tradimento fa parte della realtà della maggior parte delle coppia...credo che sia un portato della coppia stessa...
> Il dolore per il tradimento c'è stato e c'è, ma razionalmente so che non è qualcosa che debba necessariamente portare alla rottura.
> Per quanto riguarda la tranquillità...Lei spesso mi dice che vuole comportarsi diversamente per starmi vicino e sostenermi...ma in genere le rispondo che non ho bisogno di nulla...tendo a mostrarmi molto indipendente...nascondo abbastanza bene i miei tormenti...


Io ho tutt'altra visione della coppia... cioè io richiedo e do limpidezza.  Se mi tengo tormenti per me, si crea un vuoto tra entrambi inconciliabile. Almeno, io agendo così mi sono trovata benissimo. 

E te lo dice una che prima era peggio di uno zerbino, autostima sotto i piedi, poi leggendo qui, capendo che se mi piango addosso non ottengo nulla, ma anzi mi sentivo più sfigata( che poi io dentro ero debole, ma se mi vedi da fuori nessuno lo immagina, e anzi mi prendevano per una che se la tirava arrogante, quando la mia era solo timidezza) .c'è stato un momento che ho detto stop... ho iniziato ad agire in modo che prima di tutto io stimassi me stessa, ora in amore mi sento realizzata e anche su altri aspetti ho risolto. 

È possibile ma dipende solo da noi.  Purtroppo se rimani così per paura di agire, la tua autostima sarà sempre più bassa.  Ma a volte ci vuole un punto di rottura...


----------



## Alessandra (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ciao Alessandra...
> In parte mi assumo la responsabiità di quello che è successo, perché avrei potuto comunque rifiutare, imponendole un aut aut, e probabilmente lei avrebbe scelto me, continuando a vedere lui di nascosto (in effetti, è successo anche questo, per un paio di settimane).
> Ma ho accettato perché non voglio "forzarla"..lo so che può sembrare assurdo, ma non sopporterei l'idea che lei possa smettere di vedere il tizio solo perché gliel'ho chiesto io...
> L'amore poi ha tante forme...


Capisco il tuo punto di vista e hai ragione. ...per amore si arrivi a fare cose che mai avremmo immaginato. ...
quello che intendo e' che....
Lei comunque ti ha "imposto " il terzo. 
Se tu non avessi accettato,  lei l'avrebbe comunque visto di nascosto. 
Il gioco a tre non e' stato il vostro gioco ma solo suo.
tu hai accettato pur di non perderla. 

Se tu ami una persona e sai che certe cose non sono accetta,  non le fai.  costringerti  ad accettare cio' e' irrispettoso e crudele. 
Non e' amore da parte di lei....Scappa da una cosi'


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> E' una situazione molto atipica, perlomeno per la mia esperienza. Tuttavia mi fa riflettere su episodio accadutomi anni fa. Una mia ex ha iniziato ad uscire con un ragazzo (quando stavamo insieme) e mi diceva che lui a letto non era un gran che, etc... e che si scambiavano solo amichevoli baci. Io ci credetti e le dissi che se fosse andata veramente a fondo con lui l'avrei lasciata. Lei rise e disse di non preoccuparmi in quanto non sarebbe successo, e se mai fosse successo me lo avrebbe detto il giorno stesso.
> Una volta, dopo un ennesima riconciliazione, facemmo l'amore in una località di vacanza. Io che sono anche uno SpeedBoy (SB) mi accorsi che, nel nostro breve rapporto, qualcosa in lei era cambiato. Mi toccava e guardava in modo diverso, dandomi quasi dei pugni sul petto. Teneva gli occhi sempre chiusi, invece di solito li teneva aperti...
> 
> Io credevo che quella fosse la definitiva riconciliazione, in quanto passammo il resto della giornata al mare a ridere e scherzare. Poi la sera successe qualcosa, le arrivarono una serie di sms in cui lui le diceva di amarla, di quanto fosse bella la loro storia etc... Lei me li fece leggere dicendo che avrebbe troncato con lui perchè era come un bambino e io ne fui felice e ne ridemmo assieme. Nel viaggio di rientro lei divenne sempre più cupa e triste e iniziò a frugare il cellulare fino a quando non si mise a piangere.
> ...


Vedi Adinur, questa storia fa proprio capire quanto siano invece diverse le nostre esperienze. La mia compagna non si è mai e dico mai sognata di non chiamarmi la sera prima di andare a dormire o la mattina per darmi il buongiorno. Non mi ha mai "lasciato", non ha mai scelto di passare una serata con lui invece che con me, quando io sono nella sua città. Tutto accade solo quando io sono all'estero, e per un brevissimo periodo è accaduto che ci siamo visti tutt'e tre, ma anche in quel periodo, lei non l'ha mai visto da solo. 
Comunque, venendo alla tua storia, mi sorprende sinceramente il numero di corna che credo (mi sembra di capire ricostruendo i vari episodi che racconti in modo sparso) tu abbia ricevuto. Non è che non ci credo, però boh...con quante donne sei stato? E tutte si comportavano così? Mi sembra incredibile...Certo la mia storia è allucinante, ma è unica, nel senso che non mi era mai successo nulla di simile in passato...


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dimmi, è questo che intendi per amore?
> Ridurre un uomo a un tappettino dove pulirsi le scarpe che si sono infangate uscendo con altri?
> Dirgli che oltretutto è colpa sua?
> E' così che tu fai sentire amata lei?
> ...





Alessandra ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista e hai ragione. ...per amore si arrivi a fare cose che mai avremmo immaginato. ...
> quello che intendo e' che....
> Lei comunque ti ha "imposto " il terzo.
> Se tu non avessi accettato,  lei l'avrebbe comunque visto di nascosto.
> ...


Io penso che anche il gioco a tre sia stato accettato e l'imposizione è fatta a metà... Questa storia comunque ha molto di misterioso, molti miei amici TS non si confidano così apertamente. Irrisoluto è un ragazzo innamorato ma non di certo uno zerbino, il suo orgoglio e la sua determinazione nel riprendersi la sua donna forse si risolverà in un buco nell'acqua, ma potrebbe anche farlo crescere.

Per una cosa io lo invidio, ossia che prova dei sentimenti ancora forti che lo tengono vivo. Io, pur trovandosi in una situazione simile, forse acconsento perchè l'amore vero e proprio è ormai svanito...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Io penso che anche il gioco a tre sia stato accettato e l'imposizione è fatta a metà... Questa storia comunque ha molto di misterioso, molti miei amici TS non si confidano così apertamente. Irrisoluto è un ragazzo innamorato ma non di certo uno zerbino, il suo orgoglio e la sua determinazione nel riprendersi la sua donna forse si risolverà in un buco nell'acqua, ma potrebbe anche farlo crescere.
> 
> Per una cosa io lo invidio, ossia che prova dei sentimenti ancora forti che lo tengono vivo. Io, pur trovandosi in una situazione simile, forse acconsento perchè l'amore vero e proprio è ormai svanito...


santamariadileuca, Adinur carissimo.
Oggi so di non essere del miglior umore possibile quindi mi sto trattenendo
Però: alla prossima sigla io non mi trattengo più.
Naturalmente il tutto si riduce a un post o due in cui ci vado pesante, mica altro sai?
Ma volevo avvisarti, mi si stanno già snudando i canini.


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Vedi Adinur, questa storia fa proprio capire quanto siano invece diverse le nostre esperienze. La mia compagna non si è mai e dico mai sognata di non chiamarmi la sera prima di andare a dormire o la mattina per darmi il buongiorno. Non mi ha mai "lasciato", non ha mai scelto di passare una serata con lui invece che con me, quando io sono nella sua città. Tutto accade solo quando io sono all'estero, e per un brevissimo periodo è accaduto che ci siamo visti tutt'e tre, ma anche in quel periodo, lei non l'ha mai visto da solo.
> Comunque, venendo alla tua storia, mi sorprende sinceramente il numero di corna che credo (mi sembra di capire ricostruendo i vari episodi che racconti in modo sparso) tu abbia ricevuto. Non è che non ci credo, però boh...con quante donne sei stato? E tutte si comportavano così? Mi sembra incredibile...Certo la mia storia è allucinante, ma è unica, nel senso che non mi era mai successo nulla di simile in passato...


Magari avessi avuto molte donne, allora i corsi PUA avrebbero funzionato. 
Ho avuto tre relazioni importanti, di cui l'ultima ancora in corso e sono stato sistematicamente tradito, te lo giuro e garantisco. La mia prima fidanzatina mi ha tradito due volte, di cui la seconda con un FL (con cui è sposata), la seconda che io sappia tre, ma era molto HGF ed era assolutamente incontrollabile. L'ultima, la storia più lunga, intramezzata da prendi e lascia continui, si articola in una serie infinita di tradimenti molto simili ai tuoi, talvolta anche più pazzeschi. In questo periodo lei si vede con un suo superiore (anche se non ha confessato me lo hanno detto altri) e il nostro rapporto è fraterno. Anche io, come te, soffro quando sta con lui e spesso non so che fare.

Con la seconda fidanzata mi è capitata un'esperienza simile alla tua ma rovesciata, fu l'unica occasione in cui sperimentai il CK, lei lo faceva con il suo ex, che voleva a tutti costi riconquistarla (ovvero era più o meno nella tua posizione). Non ho mai partecipato ai loro rapporti attivamente ma ho solo guardato.
Alla fine fu un terzo a spuntarla, una sorta di FL che ci ha sgominati entrambi in pochissimi giorni. Per fortuna tutto finì perchè mi causò molta sofferenza, ma non ho mai negato di provare nostalgia di quei quattro mesi. Pensavo che loro (lei e l'ex) facendo l'amore fossero perfetti e che io non potessi assolutamente competere con lui e nessun altro. Ma arrivò come un fulmine a ciel sereno il FL e lei sparì. Un anno dopo, lui il SL (che era l'ex) incontrò me (che ero un inconsapevole TS e CB) e senza dirmi nulla si sedette accanto a me e si mise a piangere. Lo rincuorai dicendogli che mi sarebbe piaciuto che fosse lui ad averla vinta, perchè la meritava più di tutti, ma non fu così. 

Capii in quel momento che prima di comprendere il tradimento o la natura di una donna ci sarebbero voluti secoli e secoli.

Vorrei anche dirti di non ascoltare chi ti dice che lei è crudele, stronza, tr*** o altro, perchè è come una nuvola spinta dal vento e nulla puoi fare se non immergerti dentro.

Il primo pensiero di noi TS, lo sappiamo tutti, è questo:

"Che tr***, non mi merita la lascio". Cosa sicuramente vera, ma che non ci permette di capire quali siano i nostri limiti e le nostre potenzialità, ergendoci come principi su un castello di falsa moralità.

Io sono un uomo fedele, non ho mai tradito, ma non per questo i TTS sono persone peggiori di me. 

P.S.: Evito di raccontarvi i miei periodi da single, passati a cercare di rimorchiare invano ed in modo idiota cassiere del supermercato e vicine di casa. Allora sì che diverrei veramente simpatico


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiamo Sbriciolata a raccolta per snudare definitivamente i canini! E possibilmente che li usi a fondo e con cattiveria...


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

Al corso PUA dovrebbero aggiungere H


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Magari avessi avuto molte donne, allora i corsi PUA avrebbero funzionato.
> Ho avuto tre relazioni importanti, di cui l'ultima ancora in corso e sono stato sistematicamente tradito, te lo giuro e garantisco. La mia prima fidanzatina mi ha tradito due volte, di cui la seconda con un FL (con cui è sposata), la seconda che io sappia tre, ma era molto HGF ed era assolutamente incontrollabile. L'ultima, la storia più lunga, intramezzata da prendi e lascia continui, si articola in una serie infinita di tradimenti molto simili ai tuoi, talvolta anche più pazzeschi. In questo periodo lei si vede con un suo superiore (anche se non ha confessato me lo hanno detto altri) e il nostro rapporto è fraterno. Anche io, come te, soffro quando sta con lui e spesso non so che fare.
> 
> Con la seconda fidanzata mi è capitata un'esperienza simile alla tua ma rovesciata, fu l'unica occasione in cui sperimentai il CK, lei lo faceva con il suo ex, che voleva a tutti costi riconquistarla (ovvero era più o meno nella tua posizione). Non ho mai partecipato ai loro rapporti attivamente ma ho solo guardato.
> ...



non ricordo tutta la legenda, quindi è un po' difficile leggere per intero i tuoi post, ma non hai mai pensato che tutte queste categorizzazioni ti facciano cadere in un fatalismo esasperato dove la volontà individuale (tua e degli altri) diventa quasi ininfluente?
per me è assurdo, come puoi pensare in questi termini?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Magari avessi avuto molte donne, allora i corsi PUA avrebbero funzionato.
> Ho avuto tre relazioni importanti, di cui l'ultima ancora in corso e sono stato sistematicamente tradito, te lo giuro e garantisco. La mia prima fidanzatina mi ha tradito due volte, di cui la seconda con un FL (con cui è sposata), la seconda che io sappia tre, ma era molto HGF ed era assolutamente incontrollabile. L'ultima, la storia più lunga, intramezzata da prendi e lascia continui, si articola in una serie infinita di tradimenti molto simili ai tuoi, talvolta anche più pazzeschi. In questo periodo lei si vede con un suo superiore (anche se non ha confessato me lo hanno detto altri) e il nostro rapporto è fraterno. Anche io, come te, soffro quando sta con lui e spesso non so che fare.
> 
> Con la seconda fidanzata mi è capitata un'esperienza simile alla tua ma rovesciata, fu l'unica occasione in cui sperimentai il CK, lei lo faceva con il suo ex, che voleva a tutti costi riconquistarla (ovvero era più o meno nella tua posizione). Non ho mai partecipato ai loro rapporti attivamente ma ho solo guardato.
> ...


ma.. VAPIDC te l'ha mai detto nessuno?


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca, Adinur carissimo.
> Oggi so di non essere del miglior umore possibile quindi mi sto trattenendo
> Però: alla prossima sigla io non mi trattengo più.
> Naturalmente il tutto si riduce a un post o due in cui ci vado pesante, mica altro sai?
> Ma volevo avvisarti, mi si stanno già snudando i canini.


Ahahahah fidati sono vaccinato ai dolori che mi danno le donne


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Al corso PUA dovrebbero aggiungere H


ahahahah!


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> perchè?
> quale è la funzione del nascondere?


ti lovvo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ahahahah fidati sono vaccinato ai dolori che mi danno le donne


c'è dolore e dolore. A parte che tu, di donne, non ne conosci. Mica basta esserlo all'anagrafe.


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ricordo tutta la legenda, quindi è un po' difficile leggere per intero i tuoi post, ma non hai mai pensato che tutte queste categorizzazioni ti facciano cadere in un fatalismo esasperato dove la volontà individuale (tua e degli altri) diventa quasi ininfluente?
> per me è assurdo, come puoi pensare in questi termini?


Le categorie sono un modo per indicare le cose... vuoi dite cornuto e io TS, voi puttaniere e io TTS, in sostanza significano ben poco 

Invece ritengo la volontà sia un fattore determinante e siamo noi a decidere il nostro destino, se essere felici o no. Se mi fossi lasciato deprimere e annientare dagli eventi, naturali o meno, adesso sarei un depresso qualsiasi. Invece sono un TS determinato e consapevole, cornuto come un cervo, ma comunque un uomo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca, Adinur carissimo.
> Oggi so di non essere del miglior umore possibile quindi mi sto trattenendo
> Però: *alla prossima sigla io non mi trattengo più.
> *Naturalmente il tutto si riduce a un post o due in cui ci vado pesante, mica altro sai?
> Ma volevo avvisarti, mi si stanno già snudando i canini.


Io evito di scrivere per questo


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è dolore e dolore. A parte che tu, di donne, non ne conosci. Mica basta esserlo all'anagrafe.


Ahimè, niente di più vero.


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Le categorie sono un modo per indicare le cose... vuoi dite cornuto e io TS, voi puttaniere e io TTS, in sostanza significano ben poco
> 
> Invece ritengo la volontà sia un fattore determinante e siamo noi a decidere il nostro destino, se essere felici o no. Se mi fossi lasciato deprimere e annientare dagli eventi, naturali o meno, adesso sarei un depresso qualsiasi. Invece sono un TS determinato e consapevole, cornuto come un cervo, ma comunque un uomo


determinato a fare cosa?
non è una domanda retorica, davvero.
hai/avete tipo propositi di cambiamento o che nonostante una classificazione tanto rigida?
e pure consapevole di cosa? che le donne sono portate a tradirti poiché sei un ts o quel che è? 

a me sembri comunque depresso.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma.. VAPIDC te l'ha mai detto nessuno?


vuoi provvedere tu?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Magari avessi avuto molte donne, allora i corsi PUA avrebbero funzionato.
> Ho avuto tre relazioni importanti, di cui l'ultima ancora in corso e sono stato sistematicamente tradito, te lo giuro e garantisco. La mia prima fidanzatina mi ha tradito due volte, di cui la seconda con un FL (con cui è sposata), la seconda che io sappia tre, ma era molto HGF ed era assolutamente incontrollabile. L'ultima, la storia più lunga, intramezzata da prendi e lascia continui, si articola in una serie infinita di tradimenti molto simili ai tuoi, talvolta anche più pazzeschi. In questo periodo lei si vede con un suo superiore (anche se non ha confessato me lo hanno detto altri) e il nostro rapporto è fraterno. Anche io, come te, soffro quando sta con lui e spesso non so che fare.
> 
> Con la seconda fidanzata mi è capitata un'esperienza simile alla tua ma rovesciata, fu l'unica occasione in cui sperimentai il CK, lei lo faceva con il suo ex, che voleva a tutti costi riconquistarla (ovvero era più o meno nella tua posizione). Non ho mai partecipato ai loro rapporti attivamente ma ho solo guardato.
> ...


​Mai amico e'molto pericoloso...........Lothar docet


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> vuoi provvedere tu?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


strano, che una milanese abbia capito al volo:rotfl:


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dimmi, è questo che intendi per amore?
> Ridurre un uomo a un tappettino dove pulirsi le scarpe che si sono infangate uscendo con altri?
> Dirgli che oltretutto è colpa sua?
> E' così che tu fai sentire amata lei?
> ...


Sì, l'ho capito ormai che qui siete duri con l'intento di smuovere le persone dall'autocommiserazione.
Comunque sì, l'amore può essere tante cose.
Lei è una persona particolare, molto, ma non è una stronza.
Ha un modo di agire sconcertrante, ma niente mi porta a credere che se ne freghi di me.
Le basta sentire un tono di disapprovazione da parte mia per andare in pezzi.
Piange spessissimo...e so bene che il pianto è un'arma utilizzata spesso dalle manipolatrici, ma sinceramente non credo sia il caso della mia compagna. E' piuttosto umorale, non fa parte del suo carattere fare alcun tipo di calcolo né tantomeno adottare strategie. Considera che si è fatta sgamare l'amante in sole due settimane, con me che ero all'estero e quindi con scarsissime possibilità di controllo...


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> strano, che una milanese abbia capito al volo:rotfl:


Interessante....perche' le milanesi passano per essere un po' gnucche?


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho capito ormai che qui siete duri con l'intento di smuovere le persone dall'autocommiserazione.
> Comunque sì, l'amore può essere tante cose.
> Lei è una persona particolare, molto, ma non è una stronza.
> Ha un modo di agire sconcertrante, ma niente mi porta a credere che se ne freghi di me.
> ...


Ma allora qual'è il problema? Se ti sta bene così, che anzi non è neppure stronza... accetta la situazione e sii felice! Di che stiamo a parlare? Che consigli cerchi?


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> perchè?
> quale è la funzione del nascondere?


Ciao Ipazia, non ha nessuna funzione, è un'indole naturale. 
Si forma nell'infanzia - percepivo i miei moti d'animo come essenzialmente inopportuni, sentivo che non sarebbero stati accolti e per questo mi sono abituato a nasconderli.
Ho sempre voluto mostrarmi indipendente, autonomo, assolutamente non bisognoso di attenzioni...e forse neanche d'amore.
Sono più a mio agio nel dare che nel ricevere.
A titolo di esempio, a volte mi fa sentire a disagio (direi piacevolmente a disagio) vedere che anche solo qualche utente su un forum mi dedichi una parte del suo tempo per "aiutarmi".


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma allora qual'è il problema? Se ti sta bene così, che anzi non è neppure stronza... accetta la situazione e sii felice! Di che stiamo a parlare? Che consigli cerchi?


ha saputo che tu 6 bravissima con l'analisi armonica e voleva un parere sulla Trasformata di Fourier 

ma è timido e te lo voleva chiedere in privato


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho capito ormai che qui siete duri con l'intento di smuovere le persone dall'autocommiserazione.
> Comunque sì, l'amore può essere tante cose.
> Lei è una persona particolare, molto, ma non è una stronza.
> Ha un modo di agire sconcertrante, ma niente mi porta a credere che se ne freghi di me.
> ...


ma per cortesia, Irre.
Basta difenderla.
Basta trovare giustificazioni e attenuanti.
L'amore non può essere tante cose. L'amore è una cosa che si può esprimere in tanti modi.
E che in nessun modo prescinde dal bene dell'amato.
Altrimenti non è amore, è esercizio egotico.
Per amore ci si sacrifica
Per amore ci si migliora
Per amore si arriva a lasciar andare chi si ama, se non si può renderlo felice.
L'amore ci rende migliori, ci rende allegri, ci da coraggio, ci da speranza, ci da entusiasmo.
L'amore muove le montagne.
L'amore a volte riesce a rendere possibile ciò che credevamo impossibile.
L'amore per una persona ci fa sorridere dei suoi difetti, ci fa intenerire delle sue debolezze, ci rende orgogliosi dei suoi pregi.
Questo è l'amore.
Molto diverso da quello che descrivi tu, purtroppo per te.
E lei no, non se ne frega di te: non capita spesso uno che , qualunque cosa tu gli faccia, resta lì ad aspettarti.
Ed il fatto che si sia fatta sgamare... che significa? Che non si preoccupava di non farlo: e aveva pure ragione... o no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Interessante....perche' le milanesi passano per essere un po' gnucche?


mannòòòòòòò!
E' che l'acronimo non è tipicamente milanese.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ha saputo che tu 6 bravissima con l'analisi armonica e voleva un parere sulla Trasformata di Fourier
> 
> ma è timido e te lo voleva chiedere in privato


Ah ma per così poco... se vuole gli fo anche l'inversione di Fourier, ma se lo diceva prima era più semplice di menage a trois et plus... ma forse doveva scrivere per aver sbloccati gli mp...e qui si capisce tutto...


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma per cortesia, Irre.
> Basta difenderla.
> Basta trovare giustificazioni e attenuanti.
> L'amore non può essere tante cose. L'amore è una cosa che si può esprimere in tanti modi.
> ...


direi che con quest'ultima frase l'hai steso, ko, fine incontro.

non sono d'accordo con tutto tutto, ma irrisoluto qualche strigliata la merita.
irry, chi ti vuole bene vuole IL TUO bene.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io ho tutt'altra visione della coppia... cioè io richiedo e do limpidezza.  Se mi tengo tormenti per me, si crea un vuoto tra entrambi inconciliabile. Almeno, io agendo così mi sono trovata benissimo.
> 
> E te lo dice una che prima era peggio di uno zerbino, autostima sotto i piedi, poi leggendo qui, capendo che se mi piango addosso non ottengo nulla, ma anzi mi sentivo più sfigata( che poi io dentro ero debole, ma se mi vedi da fuori nessuno lo immagina, e anzi mi prendevano per una che se la tirava arrogante, quando la mia era solo timidezza) .c'è stato un momento che ho detto stop... ho iniziato ad agire in modo che prima di tutto io stimassi me stessa, ora in amore mi sento realizzata e anche su altri aspetti ho risolto.
> 
> È possibile ma dipende solo da noi.  Purtroppo se rimani così per paura di agire, la tua autostima sarà sempre più bassa.  Ma a volte ci vuole un punto di rottura...


La limpidezza la pretendo anch'io! E infatti, alla fine, credo che lei mi mostri tutto, anche ogni più piccolo sussulto del suo cuore.
Il mio problema poi non è l'autostima...Cioè, sono consapevole del fatto che non posso dare molte delle cose di cui una donna superati i trenta in genere sente il bisogno...Ma è solo una constatazione, non intacca il mio valore come persona. Ho di me un'altissima - forse anche troppo - considerazione, morale e intellettuale. Quand'ero adolescente le mie doti bastavano a fare di me una persona integrata, soddisfatta, stimata e amata. Con l'età, i parametri cambiano...e se non hai un progetto di vita concreto e realizzabile in tempi brevi, il tuo quoziente di attrazione cala drasticamente...


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La limpidezza la pretendo anch'io! E infatti, alla fine, credo che lei mi mostri tutto, anche ogni più piccolo sussulto del suo cuore.
> Il mio problema poi non è l'autostima...Cioè, sono consapevole del fatto che non posso dare molte delle cose di cui una donna superati i trenta in genere sente il bisogno...Ma è solo una constatazione, non intacca il mio valore come persona. Ho di me un'altissima - forse anche troppo - considerazione, morale e intellettuale. Quand'ero adolescente le mie doti bastavano a fare di me una persona integrata, soddisfatta, stimata e amata. Con l'età, i parametri cambiano...e se non hai un progetto di vita concreto e realizzabile in tempi brevi, il tuo quoziente di attrazione cala drasticamente...


Ma quello che scrivi è convenienza non amore...


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannòòòòòòò!
> E' che l'acronimo non è tipicamente milanese.


Ahahaha
infatti io non l'ho capito....ma posso immaginare. E' una battaglia persa sia con Irre che con Adi.


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La limpidezza la pretendo anch'io! E infatti, alla fine, credo che lei mi mostri tutto, anche ogni più piccolo sussulto del suo cuore.
> Il mio problema poi non è l'autostima...*Cioè, sono consapevole del fatto che non posso dare molte delle cose di cui una donna superati i trenta in genere sente il bisogno...Ma è solo una constatazione*, non intacca il mio valore come persona. Ho di me un'altissima - forse anche troppo - considerazione, morale e intellettuale. Quand'ero adolescente le mie doti bastavano a fare di me una persona integrata, soddisfatta, stimata e amata. Con l'età, i parametri cambiano...e se non hai un progetto di vita concreto e realizzabile in tempi brevi, il tuo quoziente di attrazione cala drasticamente...



dipende dalla donna sopra i 30.
certo, fin quando penserai a lei e solo a lei e penserai pure di non meritare/poter ambire a niente di meglio di lei continuerai a pensarla così.
le donne non sono tutte così.
applica poi il pragmatismo.
semplicemente, se vuole delle cose che non puoi dare, non è la donna per te.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma per cortesia, Irre.
> Basta difenderla.
> Basta trovare giustificazioni e attenuanti.
> L'amore non può essere tante cose. L'amore è una cosa che si può esprimere in tanti modi.
> ...





Dalida ha detto:


> direi che con quest'ultima frase l'hai steso, ko, fine incontro.
> 
> non sono d'accordo con tutto tutto, ma irrisoluto qualche strigliata la merita.
> irry, chi ti vuole bene vuole IL TUO bene.


Quanti di voi, qui, possono dire di vivere quello che descrive con tanta ispirazione Sbriciolata?
Io lo vivo e l'ho vissuto, anche se forse solo da parte mia.
E mi ritengo già fortunato per questo.
Poi, forse, è che sono pessimista, ma dove mi giro vedo solo dolore, frustrazione, tristezza, mai e dico mai ho visto l'idillio sopra descritto da ENTRAMBE le parti della coppia.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quanti di voi, qui, possono dire di vivere quello che descrive con tanta ispirazione Sbriciolata?
> Io lo vivo e l'ho vissuto, anche se forse solo da parte mia.
> E mi ritengo già fortunato per questo.
> Poi, forse, è che sono pessimista, ma dove mi giro vedo solo dolore, frustrazione, tristezza, mai e dico mai ho visto l'idillio sopra descritto da ENTRAMBE le parti della coppia.


L'amore vissuto solo da una parte non è amore.
E' incaponimento, egoismo, fissazione, chiamalo come vuoi, ma non è amore.


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quanti di voi, qui, possono dire di vivere quello che descrive con tanta ispirazione Sbriciolata?
> Io lo vivo e l'ho vissuto, anche se forse solo da parte mia.
> E mi ritengo già fortunato per questo.
> Poi, forse, è che sono pessimista, ma dove mi giro vedo solo dolore, frustrazione, tristezza, mai e dico mai ho visto l'idillio sopra descritto da ENTRAMBE le parti della coppia.


sbriciolata non ha descritto un idillio, anzi, trovo che sia fin troppo sacrificale come visione.
il punto, nei sentimenti in generale, è la reciprocità.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quanti di voi, qui, possono dire di vivere quello che descrive con tanta ispirazione Sbriciolata?
> Io lo vivo e l'ho vissuto, anche se forse solo da parte mia.
> E mi ritengo già fortunato per questo.
> Poi, forse, è che sono pessimista, ma dove mi giro vedo solo dolore, frustrazione, tristezza, mai e dico mai ho visto l'idillio sopra descritto da ENTRAMBE le parti della coppia.


Io lo vivo...ma ho combattuto con i denti oer ottenerlo...se continuavo a piangermi addosso molto probabilmente starei con il mio ex che mi cornificava e picchiava... oggi ne paga le conseguenze che un tempo essendo stata una cogliona cretina disagiata, non ha pagato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quanti di voi, qui, possono dire di vivere quello che descrive con tanta ispirazione Sbriciolata?
> Io lo vivo e l'ho vissuto, anche se forse solo da parte mia.
> E mi ritengo già fortunato per questo.
> Poi, forse, è che sono pessimista, ma dove mi giro vedo *solo dolore, frustrazione, tristezza,* mai e dico mai ho visto l'idillio sopra descritto da ENTRAMBE le parti della coppia.


abiti a Sodoma o a Gomorra?

ma scherzi a parte, se tieni l'asta bassa ovvio che fai un salto loffio, eh?
Se tu non parti dal diritto alla tua felicità, se non pretendi che l'amore che incontri sia davvero amore, ti accontenti di altro.
Se non pretendi che l'amore ti renda felice, ti accontenterai che un rapporto non ti renda infelice.
Ed è una scelta lecita come altre.
Ma non chiamarlo amore.

Ehm... quanto all'incipit del tuo post...
hai guardato il titolo del forum?
ecco... magari se cambi in : possono dire di aver vissuto, c'è più gente che partecipa.
E poi magari finisce lo stesso, sai? Anche i grandi amori finiscono.
Ma almeno ti accorgi della differenza.
A me è proprio questa l'impressione che fai tu: non ti sei accorto della differenza.
Prova a pensarci su.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia, non ha nessuna funzione, *è un'indole naturale. *
> Si forma nell'infanzia - percepivo i miei moti d'animo come essenzialmente inopportuni, sentivo che non sarebbero stati accolti e per questo *mi sono abituato a nasconderli.*
> *Ho sempre voluto mostrarmi* indipendente, autonomo, assolutamente non bisognoso di attenzioni...e forse neanche d'amore.
> Sono più a mio agio nel dare che nel ricevere.
> A titolo di esempio, a volte mi fa sentire a disagio (direi piacevolmente a disagio) vedere che anche solo qualche utente su un forum mi dedichi una parte del suo tempo per "aiutarmi".



Ma se ti sei abituato a nascondere. E' un'apprendimento che utilizzi come routine comportamentale. 
Quindi non è un'indole. 

Un'abitudine ha sempre una funzione. 
In caso contrario non ha motivo di esistere e viene rimossa di default.

Che siamo animali fondamentalmente. E ogni cosa che facciamo la facciamo per ottenerne un vantaggio. Anche quando esternamente vantaggio non sembra. 

Quale vantaggio ottieni tu nel nasconderti?

Perchè ti vuoi mostrare così?
Quale è la tua mitologia di riferimento nella costruzione di questa immagine di te?

Perchè non vuoi ricevere? Non ti fa sentire adeguato? 

E se è piacevole....perchè non ti dedichi a godere di quel piacevole disagio anche fuori dal forum?

Io penso che se escludessi per un attimo il dibatterti per trovare immediata soluzione a questa storia e ti dedicassi a ciò che ti fa sentire semplicemente piacere per te e solo per te...potresti scoprire cose interessanti.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ti lovvo.


Ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se ti sei abituato a nascondere. E' un'apprendimento che utilizzi come routine comportamentale.
> Quindi non è un'indole.
> 
> Un'abitudine ha sempre una funzione.
> ...


questa me la segno Ipa, grande!


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa me la segno Ipa, grande!


ciao Sbri :up:


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se ti sei abituato a nascondere. E' un'apprendimento che utilizzi come routine comportamentale.
> Quindi non è un'indole.
> 
> Un'abitudine ha sempre una funzione.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa me la segno Ipa, grande!


Ipazia, per seguirti nel virtuosismo dialettico, potrei dirti che l'indole può essere anche il risultato di un'abitudine tanto sedimentata da diventare un automatismo, che non ha più alcuna funzione e soprattutto non procura più alcun vantaggio. D'altra parte, se le nostre inclinazioni acquisite (che poi, chi stabilisce quali siano acquisite e quli innate? ne esistono di innate?) fossero tese al bene, ad un qualche "vantaggio", beh, sarebbe un mondo di persone realizzate.
Comunque, quando questa mia indole era ancora solo un'abitudine che andava consolidandosi, ero bambino e il vantaggio era evidente: ottenere l'approvazione dei miei che mi volevano autosufficiente già in tenera età (oggi so che desideravano un figlio ipermaturo perché non avevano né tempo né voglia né energie per occuparsi davvero di un bambino).
In ogni caso, oggi questa abitudine si è cristallizzata ed è diventata un'indole. 
Non mi dà vantaggi immediati, ma mi rende indipendente (nonostante in apparenza io soffra di dipendenza emotiva).

Sbriciolata: mi accorgo di aver restituito un'immagine ingiusta della mia compagna: continua a vedersi con un altro, certo, la scelta reiterata di frequentarlo pesa come un macigno e non si può prescindere da questo. Però, per il resto, continua ad essere quella di sempre: attenta, sempre presente, innamorata anche nei piccoli gesti, adorante...So che farebbe qualsiasi cosa per me. Se io davvero mi imponessi, lasciandola, lei farebbe quello che ha sempre fatto quando ci ho provato: manderebbe a cagare lui senza tanti scrupoli. Certo, forse ci ricadrebbe...ma quello non attiene all'amore, ma a qualche suo problema più profondo nella sfera della sessualità. Amare, per me, significa anche comprendere le sue turbe. Come lei, d'altra parte, comprende le mie...


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Immagine ingiusta? 

Mah


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ipazia, per seguirti nel virtuosismo dialettico, potrei dirti che l'indole può essere anche il risultato di un'abitudine tanto sedimentata da diventare un automatismo, che non ha più alcuna funzione e soprattutto non procura più alcun vantaggio. D'altra parte, se le nostre inclinazioni acquisite (che poi, chi stabilisce quali siano acquisite e quli innate? ne esistono di innate?) fossero tese al bene, ad un qualche "vantaggio", beh, sarebbe un mondo di persone realizzate.
> Comunque, quando questa mia indole era ancora solo un'abitudine che andava consolidandosi, ero bambino e il vantaggio era evidente: ottenere l'approvazione dei miei che mi volevano autosufficiente già in tenera età (oggi so che desideravano un figlio ipermaturo perché non avevano né tempo né voglia né energie per occuparsi davvero di un bambino).
> In ogni caso, oggi questa abitudine si è cristallizzata ed è diventata un'indole.
> Non mi dà vantaggi immediati, ma mi rende indipendente (nonostante in apparenza io soffra di dipendenza emotiva).


Non mi interessano i virtuosismi dialettici. Ma penso sia importante intendersi sui significati. In caso contrario non si sta comunicando. 

ho capito adesso cosa vuoi intendere. 

I comportamenti cristallizzati hanno il vantaggio immediato di mantenerci in zone di comfort. In particolare di comfort emozionale. 
Che il cambiamento, inteso come variazione dei propri meccanismi comportamentali, fa come minimo paura perchè costringe a lasciare territori conosciuti per andare ad esplorarne di sconosciuti. 

E quando non si ha una mappa a disposizione è più vantaggioso rimanere dove si è sempre stati. E' la differenza che può correre fra la vita e la morte. Del sè.

(e io sostengo che a volte sia utile andare a morire. ma è una mia personalissima posizione).

Dal punto di vista identitario la permanenza è una conferma del sè.
E al sè non piace essere disconfermato. E' abilissimo a costruire meccanismi di mantenimento e difesa.

Prova a smontarne qualcuno...tutta da ridere

Il vantaggio è tutto lì. 
Mantenimento nel conosciuto. Risparmio di energia. Conferma identitaria. 

Comportamento vantaggioso non significa realizzazione individuale nella propria unicità e particolarità. 
Anzi, spesso e volentieri è semplicemente permanenza nei condizionamenti individuali e sociali. Che questo è vantaggioso, semplifica la vita. Garantisce sopravvivenza. 
Ma sicuramente non è realizzazione libera dell'individuo in quanto tale. 

Ecco perchè ti chiedevo a che immagine di te fai riferimento...ma quel bambino di cui scrivi dice tanto di te. 

E se ci guardi bene la dinamica con questa tua donna, ha elementi interessanti in quella cornice interpretativa.

Anche l'indipendenza a tutti i costi, è una forma di dipendenza. 
Poi, io non ho nulla contro la dipendenza in sè e per sè...fin tanto che non va ad incidere sulla buona qualità della vita. E' a quel punto che diventa un problema. 

E mi pare che la tua indipendenza stia diventando un problema per te. Che non ti permette nè di serenamente stare ma neanche di andare . E ti dibatti. 

Che il punto secondo me non è accettare lei . Ma accettare te stesso in relazione a lei. 
Che tu decida di stare od andare, lo trovo relativo. Ora come ora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sbriciolata: mi accorgo di aver restituito un'immagine ingiusta della mia compagna: continua a vedersi con un altro, certo...So che farebbe qualsiasi cosa per me. Se io davvero mi imponessi, lasciandola, lei farebbe quello che ha sempre fatto quando ci ho provato: manderebbe a cagare lui senza tanti scrupoli. Certo, forse ci ricadrebbe...ma quello non attiene all'amore, ma a qualche suo problema più profondo nella sfera della sessualità. Amare, per me, significa anche comprendere le sue turbe. Come lei, d'altra parte, comprende le mie...


Come no, non fa una piega. Come ti giri te la ritrovi attaccata al diversamente in tiro. E qui che abbia un qualche bozzo sulla sfera della sessualità si era capito. Eppero pensa sempre a te. Deve essere una gran soddisfazione. Ma andare a fondo su una eventuale sindrome da abbandono pare brutto?


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi interessano i virtuosismi dialettici. Ma penso sia importante intendersi sui significati. In caso contrario non si sta comunicando.
> 
> ho capito adesso cosa vuoi intendere.
> 
> ...


Certo, la psicologia ha espresso questi meccanismi in tutte le salse, ma il problema rimane: come distinguere un comportamento semplicemente adattativo, quindi esposto al rischio di farti vivere a bassa quota (il vantaggio immediato), da un comportamento che ti porta alla piena realizzazione?
Per me questa domanda è molto problematica, perché sono convinto che in questo mondo, così com'è fatto ora (condizioni sociali ed economiche, quella che un tempo si chiamava a mio avviso efficacemente alienazione) non sia fatto per la piena realizzazione. 
Il massimo cui si può aspirare è un adattamento più o meno soddisfacente e la costruzione di uno spazio in cui potersi esprimere il più liberamente possibile.

Non c'è alcuna mitologia a sostenere il mio habitus di persona che non ha bisogno di niente e di nessuno. Al limite, se forzo un po' le cose, stimo molto le persone sole. Anzi, non le stimo, mi attraggono proprio fisicamente. Quand'ero adolescente mi innamoravo di tutte le ragazze che "portavano bene" la loro solitudine, in metropolitana, magari intente a leggere. Quando scorgevo una fierezza nel loro essere sole, mi davano un brivido (che all'epoca era così inebriante da farmi sentire innamorato).

Me stesso in relazione con lei...ma dipende anche da quello che io penso che lei sia in relazione a me.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come no, non fa una piega. Come ti giri te la ritrovi attaccata al diversamente in tiro. E qui che abbia un qualche bozzo sulla sfera della sessualità si era capito. Eppero pensa sempre a te. Deve essere una gran soddisfazione. Ma andare a fondo su una eventuale sindrome da abbandono pare brutto?


Esatto, lei è persino perfettamente cosciente di soffrire della sindrome da abbandono, legando questo problema a un preciso trauma infantile. 
E' così che interpreta le sue precedenti titubanze con i suoi ex...Naturalemente, sostiene che invece con me non c'entra, che invece è perché mi ama che non riesce neanche a immaginare la sua vita senza di me...
Lo so, lo so che dall'esterno è chiaro che anche con me vale quello che è valso con i precedenti...


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ma tu, Irresoluto, come ti vedi che so, tra cinque anni o dieci? Non intendo economicamente, intendo con Lei.
Mettiamo pure che la tua situazione economica si risolva. O anche no, non è questo il punto.
Cosa ricorderai, cosa ti resterà di questo periodo?
Te lo chiedi mai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Esatto, lei è persino perfettamente cosciente di soffrire della sindrome da abbandono, legando questo problema a un preciso trauma infantile.
> E' così che interpreta le sue precedenti titubanze con i suoi ex...Naturalemente, sostiene che invece con me non c'entra, che invece è perché mi ama che non riesce neanche a immaginare la sua vita senza di me...
> Lo so, lo so che dall'esterno è chiaro che anche con me vale quello che è valso con i precedenti...


io parlavo della TUA sindrome da abbandono. Lei mi pare abbia più la sindrome della crocerossina.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tu, Irresoluto, come ti vedi che so, tra cinque anni o dieci? Non intendo economicamente, intendo con Lei.
> Mettiamo pure che la tua situazione economica si risolva. O anche no, non è questo il punto.
> Cosa ricorderai, cosa ti resterà di questo periodo?
> Te lo chiedi mai?


A parte....Se rimane e se la sposa(!) riuscirebbe a gestirla?


----------



## Adinur (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Sindrome da abbandono*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Esatto, lei è persino perfettamente cosciente di soffrire della sindrome da abbandono, legando questo problema a un preciso trauma infantile.
> E' così che interpreta le sue precedenti titubanze con i suoi ex...Naturalemente, sostiene che invece con me non c'entra, che invece è perché mi ama che non riesce neanche a immaginare la sua vita senza di me...
> Lo so, lo so che dall'esterno è chiaro che anche con me vale quello che è valso con i precedenti...


Buongiorno dear friend, penso che sia difficile parlare di sindrome da abbandono o problemi nella sessualità legati ai traumi infantili. Sono argomenti che esulano dalle competenze comuni, e forse di molti qui nel forum, e sono più adatte ad un'analisi psicologica effettuata da un professionista.

Sinceramente nel tuo caso potrebbe essere anche vero, la tua HGF ha questi disturbi, ma questo non deve fornire una valida giustificazione o spiegazione per un tradimento, spesso ripetuto (magari può anche esserlo, ma deve essere diagnosticato da un professionista).

Lasciando per un attimo stare le complesse spiegazioni psicologiche del fenomeno (sono ignorante in materia) penso che tu debba concentrarti maggiormente su quelli che sono gli aspetti pratici della situazione e fare qualcosa di pratico per vivere al meglio questa fase di transizione (farti una corsetta, iniziare un nuovo sport, un corso di teatro, etc...) piuttosto che concentrarti sulle motivazioni profonde della sua infanzia.

Se proprio stai male e non riesci a vivere la tua quotidianità ti consiglio di affrontare un percorso psicoterapeutico (non ci crederai ma io non l'ho mai fatto) e affrontare lì i tuoi problemi. 

Questo però ha ben poco a che vedere con il tradimento in sè. Il tradimento è una scienza a parte. E' come la chimica moderna, la quale ad un certo punto si è staccata dall'alchimia.

Io parlerei con lei e cercherei di capire maggiormente la natura delle sue emozioni, facendole le giuste domande.
Quali possono essere? 

Prova a chiederle che emozioni ha provato lunedì scorso stando con lui, se si è sentita solo vogliosa di fare sesso o voleva farlo per sentirsi anche amata. Chiedile se le piacerebbe che per un mesetto non vi vedeste, per vedere cosa riesce a costruire con il SL. Chiedile cosa provava nel fare l'amore con lui in tua presenza, sapendo che tu potevi soffrirne. Chiedile se durante i vostri rapporti pensa ci sia lui al posto tuo. Chiedile come lui la bacia e se le sue carezze sono diverse dalle tue.

Sono domande pesanti, macigni, ma poichè hai deciso di vivere interamente la fase di transizione hai quasi il dovere di fare


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tu, Irresoluto, come ti vedi che so, tra cinque anni o dieci? Non intendo economicamente, intendo con Lei.
> Mettiamo pure che la tua situazione economica si risolva. O anche no, non è questo il punto.
> Cosa ricorderai, cosa ti resterà di questo periodo?
> Te lo chiedi mai?





Eratò ha detto:


> A parte....Se rimane e se la sposa(!) riuscirebbe a gestirla?


Certo che me lo chiedo...
Lei non è solo come l'ho descritta, non è solo il suo comportamento attuale.
Per 6 anni non è successo nulla di tutto questo!
Certo uno strappo c'è stato...e il rapporto non potrà essere mai più un rapporto "normale"...
Ma c'è anche da dire che io non mi ci vedrei in un rapporto normale, e non perché sono più figo, ma perché sono io per primo a non essere normale.
Quindi sì, mi ci vedo con lei tutta la vita.
Ma di certo non sarei felice...
E' come se fosse fatta per me, ma non per darmi serenità...e io credo che la serenità sia necessaria per essere felici...


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io parlavo della TUA sindrome da abbandono. Lei mi pare abbia più la sindrome della crocerossina.


Io mi chiedo (e magari aprirò una discussione su questo punto) da dove derivi questa tendenza ad etichettare come disturbi di vario genere le pulsioni amorose.
Cosa vi fa stabilire che una sofferenza è d'amore, e l'altra è da sindrome da abbandono?
Se io soffro come un cane a pensarmi senza di lei, cosa vi fa dire che è una patologia e non la NATURALE manifestazione di un sentimento normalissimo come l'amore?
Oppure forse - ed è questa secondo me la verità - chi pensa così è intimamente convinto che l'amore non esiste e che quindi è impossibile stare male per amore... oppure che l'amore esiste solo quando è reciproco...

Cosa ti fa pensare che lei abbia sindrome da crocerossina? Il fatto che il suo amante abbia problemi di erezione? Beh, ti assicuro che non è per curarlo che lo accetta, ne è molto infastidita. E nei rapporti dà tanto, certo, ma tende a voler essere curata piuttosto che curare...


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Certo che me lo chiedo...
> Lei non è solo come l'ho descritta, non è solo il suo comportamento attuale.
> Per 6 anni non è successo nulla di tutto questo!
> Certo uno strappo c'è stato...e il rapporto non potrà essere mai più un rapporto "normale"...
> ...


Prenderesti un grande rischio lo sai?E saresti disposto a vivere la tua vita in queste condizioni giocandoti la serenità?


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Buongiorno dear friend, penso che sia difficile parlare di sindrome da abbandono o problemi nella sessualità legati ai traumi infantili. Sono argomenti che esulano dalle competenze comuni, e forse di molti qui nel forum, e sono più adatte ad un'analisi psicologica effettuata da un professionista.
> 
> Sinceramente nel tuo caso potrebbe essere anche vero, la tua HGF ha questi disturbi, ma questo non deve fornire una valida giustificazione o spiegazione per un tradimento, spesso ripetuto (magari può anche esserlo, ma deve essere diagnosticato da un professionista).
> 
> ...


Sulla psicologia vedi la mia risposta qui sopra...
per quanto riguarda le domande....ma non c'è bisogno che io gliele ponga, ne parliamo quotidianamente!
lei dice di non provare alcun sentimento nei suoi confronti, se non di generico affetto...
e ovviamente nega di pensare a lui mentre è con me...anzi, dice di pensare a me mentre è con lui, dice che la eccita l'idea che io possa stare immaginando quello che fanno
e che nel triangolo di quei maledetti giorni, non pensava granchè, era preoccupata per le mie eventuali reazioni e al contempo molto eccitata nel sentirsi così desiderata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo (e magari aprirò una discussione su questo punto) da dove derivi questa tendenza ad etichettare come disturbi di vario genere le pulsioni amorose.
> Cosa vi fa stabilire che una sofferenza è d'amore, e l'altra è da sindrome da abbandono?
> *Se io soffro come un cane a pensarmi senza di lei, cosa vi fa dire che è una patologia e non la NATURALE manifestazione di un sentimento normalissimo come l'amore?
> *Oppure forse - ed è questa secondo me la verità - chi pensa così è intimamente convinto che l'amore non esiste e che quindi è impossibile stare male per amore... oppure che l'amore esiste solo quando è reciproco...
> ...


Macchè patologia.Tutti soffriamo. La sofferenza è una costante della vita, ne fa parte, è indispensabile. Senza sofferenza non sopravviveremmo. Ma tu hai paura di restare solo, sebbene lei ti abbia più volte girato le spalle. Tu preferisci restare con lei MENTRE ti fa soffrire piuttosto che rinunciare alla sua presenza.  Prescindendo dalla sofferenza che ti causa. Questo significa che hai una debolezza, non una patologia. Questo indica che hai paura che lei ti abbandoni, non che non ti ami.


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Macchè patologia.Tutti soffriamo. La sofferenza è una costante della vita, ne fa parte, è indispensabile. Senza sofferenza non sopravviveremmo. Ma tu hai paura di restare solo, sebbene lei ti abbia più volte girato le spalle. Tu preferisci restare con lei MENTRE ti fa soffrire piuttosto che rinunciare alla sua presenza.  Prescindendo dalla sofferenza che ti causa. Questo significa che hai una debolezza, non una patologia. Questo indica che hai paura che lei ti abbandoni, non che non ti ami.


Ma è proprio questo il punto: io NON ho paura che mi abbandoni, perché sento che non lo farebbe mai...non mi ha mai girato veramente le spalle, anche in quei giorni in cui sembrava non capisse più nulla e siamo finiti a letto in tre. Se io mi fossi rifiutato, non l'avrei persa. Ho accettato non per non perderla, ma perché non sopporto l'idea di sfruttare il mio potere su di lei per condizionare le sue scelte. Deve fare quello che le va, questo è fondamentale per me ed è per questo che soffro. Perché il mio problema è proprio il timore che non mi ami...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma è proprio questo il punto: io NON ho paura che mi abbandoni, perché sento che non lo farebbe mai...non mi ha mai girato veramente le spalle, anche in quei giorni in cui sembrava non capisse più nulla e siamo finiti a letto in tre. Se io mi fossi rifiutato, non l'avrei persa. Ho accettato non per non perderla, ma perché non sopporto l'idea di sfruttare il mio potere su di lei per condizionare le sue scelte. Deve fare quello che le va, questo è fondamentale per me ed è per questo che soffro. Perché il mio problema è proprio il timore che non mi ami...


giove pluvio. Ma ovvio che non sarà lei ad andarsene, non ora, non in queste condizioni perlomeno.
Ma sei tu che stai male e dovresti lasciarla e non ce la fai. NON CE LA FAI. Stai lì e te la tieni stretta manco t'avesse regalato tutta la felicità del mondo invece di questa palude stigia in cui ti stai dibattendo.
Lei deve fare quello che le va e tu? ma tu, non ti devi dar conto di come stai spatasciando il tuo tempo stando appresso a una che è lesiva per sè e per gli altri? Che va cercando di farsi trombare altrove ma poi quando la sgami fa le scene di disperazione, senza un minimo di coscienza, di rispetto di sè e di sincerità?
Ma tu, hai sette vite come i gatti o te ne hanno data una sola come al resto dell'umanità?


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Certo, la psicologia ha espresso questi meccanismi in tutte le salse, ma il problema rimane: *come distinguere un comportamento semplicemente adattativo, quindi esposto al rischio di farti vivere a bassa quota (il vantaggio immediato), da un comportamento che ti porta alla piena realizzazione?*
> Per me questa domanda è molto problematica, perché sono convinto che in questo mondo, così com'è fatto ora (condizioni sociali ed economiche, quella che un tempo si chiamava a mio avviso efficacemente alienazione) non sia fatto per la piena realizzazione.
> Il massimo cui si può aspirare è un adattamento più o meno soddisfacente e la costruzione di uno spazio in cui potersi esprimere il più liberamente possibile.
> 
> ...


Ciao

non lo distingui con la testa. Il pensiero non serve a niente. Per distinguere. E' un sapere. Profondo. E' rispondenza fra il dentro e il fuori. Semplicemente. E' sentire che, a prescindere da ogni cosa, IO sono IO. Interamente e semplicemente. E' fluidità. E' non aver bisogno di scegliere nulla. E' fare perchè lo si SA.

Il pensiero se si vuole lo si può utilizzare poi. Per tradurre nel proprio personale linguaggio. Ma è traduzione. Non creazione. 

Anzi, più è il pensiero a cercare quel sapere, più ci si autoingabbia, nelle trappole che la mente costruisce per mantenere legati alle proprie sicurezze (belle o brutte che siano, gioiose o dolorose poco conta. Sono sicurezze e la mente vuole quelle. ) La mente produce autosabotaggi. Distorsioni. Mondi. Per permanere nel conosciuto. 

E la piena realizzazione di sè è invece esattamente l'opposto. Trovarsi a finis terrae e andare. Senza sapere dove. Senza sapere come. Senza sapere perchè. Semplicemente perchè è assolutamente giusto farlo. Non c'è neanche bisogno di chiedersi alcunchè. Forse non si conosce la meta, la strada. Ma si SENTE che la direzione è quella. Senza alcun dubbio. 

La tua mitologia è quella che hai detto tu. Non aver bisogno di niente e di nessuno. 
Qualcuno mi ha detto che esiste una grande differenza fra l'isolarsi e essere soli. Aveva pienamente ragione. 
Ma quando me l'aveva detto non avevo capito Non potevo. 
Ho capito poi. Indagando. Ondivagando. E ancora sto capendo. 
Ma dipende da te indagare te stesso o difenderti dai dubbi.

No. Io non sono d'accordo. In una relazione io porto me. Punto. Faccio attenzione a portarmi sincera. Il più possibile almeno.
Una volta che io porto me, quello che voglio vedere NON è l'IDEA dell'altro in relazione a me. Ma l'altro. E lo voglio senza veli. E senza miei interventi (che a loro volta creano veli).
Due individui a confronto. Liberi. Di esprimersi. Ad ogni livello. 

Che io credo che prima di essere uomo e donna (o quello che si preferisce, poco conta) si è individui.

E libertà è presentarsi interamente. Senza veli. A prescindere dall'altro. 
Credo che solo in questo modo ci si possa accordare. Insieme. E non uno per l'altro. 

Detto questo..pensare in termini di progetto di normalità (la stabilità economica, il dare sicurezza all'altro e via dicendo...tutti i condizionamenti del mulino bianco insomma) e volerci mettere dentro la libertà di essere anche "strani" penso sia una contraddizione irrisolvibile. 

(che poi....strano..siete stati in tre in un letto eh..non ci vedo molta stranezza a dirti il vero.
personalmente trovo strano, ma nel senso di superficiale, farlo senza considerare che in quel letto si dovevano incontrare i desideri di quei tre che erano nel letto. E non mi pare sia andata così. Questo è il nodo problematico. )


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Certo che me lo chiedo...
> Lei non è solo come l'ho descritta, non è solo il suo comportamento attuale.
> Per 6 anni non è successo nulla di tutto questo!
> Certo uno strappo c'è stato...e il rapporto non potrà essere mai più un rapporto "normale"...
> ...



Guarda che a tagliare i cordoni ombellicali che ci legano alle persone molto spesso non è che la vita stessa.

La serenità non è indispensabile alla felicità, postresti essere estremamente sereno accanto ad una persona, nel contempo essere infelice. Oppure potresti essere poco sereno e godere nel contempo di momenti di intensa felicità, a me è successo e credo a molti altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che a tagliare i cordoni ombellicali che ci legano alle persone molto spesso non è che la vita stessa.
> 
> La serenità non è indispensabile alla felicità, postresti essere estremamente sereno accanto ad una persona, nel contempo essere infelice. Oppure potresti essere poco sereno e godere nel contempo di momenti di intensa felicità, a me è successo e credo a molti altri.


io l'infelicità in uno stato d'animo di serenità faccio fatica a vedercela, però. Magari in una condizione di rassegnazione. Ma se sei rassegnato non sei sereno, come vedi uno spiraglio butti all'aria la rassegnazione e cerchi la felicità. O no?


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che a tagliare i cordoni ombellicali che ci legano alle persone molto spesso non è che la vita stessa.
> 
> La serenità non è indispensabile alla felicità, postresti essere estremamente sereno accanto ad una persona, nel contempo essere infelice. Oppure potresti essere poco sereno e godere nel contempo di momenti di intensa felicità, a me è successo e credo a molti altri.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io l'infelicità in uno stato d'animo di serenità faccio fatica a vedercela, però. Magari in una condizione di rassegnazione. Ma se sei rassegnato non sei sereno, come vedi uno spiraglio butti all'aria la rassegnazione e cerchi la felicità. O no?


Ma, secondo me, è che se al centro di tutte queste disquisizioni non ci sono io. Che accetto quello che sono, in essenza di me e non in tendenza alle aspettative che ho su di me. Non sono in grado di godere di nulla. 

Perchè ci può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto...ma se io mi manco. Non c'è nulla.


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma, secondo me, è che se al centro di tutte queste disquisizioni non ci sono io. Che accetto quello che sono, in essenza di me e non in tendenza alle aspettative che ho su di me. Non sono in grado di godere di nulla.
> 
> Perchè ci può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto...ma se io mi manco. Non c'è nulla.


Accettare se stessi è un percorso lungo e tortuoso, ci si impiega una vita talvolta , talvolta non si arriva mai. Credo non sia disgiunto dalla analisi accurata e continua di quello che desideriamo per noi, sempre in ruolo comunque attivo, se ci rendiamo supini alla vita che ne sarà di noi? Saremo ridotti in brandelli.
Poi bisogna definire "felicità", qualcuno potrebbe persino confondersi con "eccitazione".


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma, secondo me, è che se al centro di tutte queste disquisizioni non ci sono io. Che accetto quello che sono, in essenza di me e non in tendenza alle aspettative che ho su di me. Non sono in grado di godere di nulla.
> 
> Perchè ci può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto...ma se io mi manco. Non c'è nulla.


Io non so se mi accetto. Però non mi discrimino. E' già qualcosa?


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Ma voi per felicità  cosa intendete?Per me felicità è   il godersi i piccoli momenti ,l'accettazione di se stessi e la forza di superare l'imprevvedibile della vita,il non sentirsi inadeguati e anche in quei momenti affrontare la propria inadeguatezza accetando i propri limiti.Affrontare ogni giono come una novità e non come una battaglia.Questa è  la felicità per me.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Vabbé son OT.:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma voi per felicità  cosa intendete?Per me felicità è   il godersi i piccoli momenti ,l'accettazione di se stessi e la forza di superare l'imprevvedibile della vita,il non sentirsi inadeguati e anche in quei momenti affrontare la propria inadeguatezza accetando i propri limiti.Affrontare ogni giono come una novità e non come una battaglia.Questa è  la felicità per me.


la serenità è guardarsi allo specchio e riconoscersi.   sapere cosa si può o non si può fare/avere e non soffrire per quello che non si può fare/avere
guardarsi attorno ed essere soddisfatti di quello che si vede.

la felicità è un ramo di castagno con cui picchiare Bender


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma voi per felicità  cosa intendete?Per me felicità è   il godersi i piccoli momenti ,l'accettazione di se stessi e la forza di superare l'imprevvedibile della vita,il non sentirsi inadeguati e anche in quei momenti affrontare la propria inadeguatezza accetando i propri limiti.Affrontare ogni giono come una novità e non come una battaglia.Questa è  la felicità per me.


Devo dare un po' di reputazione in giro............... ritieniti reputata. Mi piace questa definizione.


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la felicità è un ramo di castagno con cui picchiare Bender


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma pover'anima!!! :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Accettare se stessi è un percorso lungo e tortuoso, ci si impiega una vita talvolta , talvolta non si arriva mai. Credo non sia disgiunto dalla analisi accurata e continua di quello che desideriamo per noi, sempre in ruolo comunque attivo, se ci rendiamo supini alla vita che ne sarà di noi? Saremo ridotti in brandelli.
> Poi bisogna definire "felicità", qualcuno potrebbe persino confondersi con "eccitazione".


già. 
Ma fra un impegno mondano e l'altro, a me sembra una buona direzione. 

quanto all'arrivarci...sono sempre più convinta che la parte più interessante sia il riuscire a godersi il panorama mentre si va. A volte la meta conta veramente poco. Se non come tensione. 
No?

E sì. E' facilissimo ridursi a brandelli. 
Specialmente quando il desiderio diventa aspettativa e si sovrappone così all'inibizione. 
E per desiderio intendo desiderio di essere. Interi.
Quando si dimentica il piacere della scoperta e ci si trova sommersi da vincoli. (autoimposti il più delle volte)

E quando si confonde attivazione con re-azione. 

Sai che penso che la felicità sia un grande inganno? intesa come raggiungimento. 
Io penso che la felicità non possa essere definita. E che definirla sia materia di costruzione di gabbie mentali. 

Non lo so se esiste la felicità. E non so se mi interessa. La felicità.
Ogni cultura ne ha dato la sua definizione. E nel tempo le definizioni sono cambiate e così anche le condizioni.
Così come l'amore. 

Sono più interessata alla pace. Non intesa come quiete o rassegnazione ad un dover essere auto o etero stabilito.
Pace intesa come capacità di concedere e chiedere consolazione. 
Concessione di piacere. E di dolore. A se stessi.


----------



## Adinur (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> giove pluvio. Ma ovvio che non sarà lei ad andarsene, non ora, non in queste condizioni perlomeno.
> Ma sei tu che stai male e dovresti lasciarla e non ce la fai. NON CE LA FAI. Stai lì e te la tieni stretta manco t'avesse regalato tutta la felicità del mondo invece di questa palude stigia in cui ti stai dibattendo.
> Lei deve fare quello che le va e tu? ma tu, non ti devi dar conto di come stai spatasciando il tuo tempo stando appresso a una che è lesiva per sè e per gli altri? Che va cercando di farsi trombare altrove ma poi quando la sgami fa le scene di disperazione, senza un minimo di coscienza, di rispetto di sè e di sincerità?
> Ma tu, hai sette vite come i gatti o te ne hanno data una sola come al resto dell'umanità?


Noi TS abbiamo ben più di sette vite 
Il dolore ovviamente esiste e la sua unica funzione è portare ad un miglioramento, ma con saggezza e comprensione.

Io mi permetto di dissentire solo su una cosa...

CE LA FAI :up:


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Noi TS abbiamo ben più di sette vite
> Il dolore ovviamente esiste e la sua unica funzione è portare ad un miglioramento, ma con saggezza e comprensione.
> 
> Io mi permetto di dissentire solo su una cosa...
> ...


Per favore, davvero.
Metti quelle sigle nella spazzatura e parla come mangi...
Fa irritare sul serio.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non so se mi accetto. Però non mi discrimino. E' già qualcosa?


Io sto accettando che mi discrimino. A volte mandarmi a fare in culo con un sorriso mi allieta la giornata!!


----------



## Adinur (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per favore, davvero.
> Metti quelle sigle nella spazzatura e parla come mangi...
> Fa irritare sul serio.


Mi cibo di acronimi


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la serenità è guardarsi allo specchio e riconoscersi.   sapere cosa si può o non si può fare/avere e non soffrire per quello che non si può fare/avere
> guardarsi attorno ed essere soddisfatti di quello che si vede.
> 
> la felicità è un ramo di castagno con cui picchiare Bender


Poooovero cucciolotto di Savona


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Mi cibo di acronimi


E infatti caghi stronzate!!
E m'è venuta spontanea!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sto accettando che mi discrimino. A volte mandarmi a fare in culo con un sorriso mi allieta la giornata!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Mi cibo di acronimi


Senza offesa ma Nicka ha ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E infatti caghi stronzate!!
> E m'è venuta spontanea!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH... MA BASTA! tra te e Ipa MUORO!


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH... MA BASTA! tra te e Ipa MUORO!


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHH... MA BASTA! tra te e Ipa MUORO!


Tu ridi ma con questi TS,TTS e HGF mi sale un nervoso...Uffaaaa!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la serenità è guardarsi allo specchio e riconoscersi.   sapere cosa si può o non si può fare/avere e non soffrire per quello che non si può fare/avere
> guardarsi attorno ed essere soddisfatti di quello che si vede.
> 
> *la felicità è un ramo di castagno con cui picchiare Bender*


*
**Ma anche no, *il resto lo quoto


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


:carneval:


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo distingui con la testa. Il pensiero non serve a niente. Per distinguere. E' un sapere. Profondo. E' rispondenza fra il dentro e il fuori. Semplicemente. E' sentire che, a prescindere da ogni cosa, IO sono IO. Interamente e semplicemente. E' fluidità. E' non aver bisogno di scegliere nulla. E' fare perchè lo si SA.
> 
> ...


Ipazia, ma io sottoscrivo in pieno! E anzi, tutto il bordello immane nel quale mi sono andato a cacciare, è proprio una conseguenza di quello che tu dici! Certo, sicuramente da qualche parte sbaglio, se no non si spiega... e ciò che comincio a sospettare è di essermi sbagliato nel credere di poter pretendere da lei questa sincerità, questo modo di rapportarsi a me con individuo prima che come mia compagna. 
Cioè, io riesco a interagire con Lei senza veli, riesco a stanarle l'anima, per così dire. Ma è un lavoro, che mi prosciuga tutte le energie...e il problema è : perché da qualche mese le energie che prima mi tornavano indietro moltiplicate per 1000 (che quindi spendere mi rendeva felice) ora mi sembra che rimangano incagliate da qualche parte?

Sì, il problema non è il triangolo in sé, ma il fatto che nessuno era convinto di volerlo fare, secondo me neanche lei. Non si trattava quindi di puro egoismo, perché alla fine ha leso anche lei. Per esempio, ha avuto delle conseguenze anche nel rapporto tra lei e l'altro...che ovviamente ha perso del tutto quel lieve sentore di romanticismo che aveva prima che subentrassi io....


----------



## Adinur (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E infatti caghi stronzate!!
> E m'è venuta spontanea!


Ahahahah... la prima caratteristica di un TS è quella di irritare le donne.... la seconda di comunicare come un mimo semiautistico... la terza quella di essere sempre fuori luogo... la quarta di essere fuoritempo (siamo sempre in anticipo).

Ma faremo sentire la nostra voce, a costo di belare come alci. Ma perché in questo forum ci sono pochi uomini traditi... se già nel mio palazzo ne ho contato sette a piano?

Ma perché ve la prendete con me, se sono già cornuto e mazziato?


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ahahahah... la prima caratteristica di un TS è quella di irritare le donne.... la seconda di comunicare come un mimo semiautistico... la terza quella di essere sempre fuori luogo... la quarta di essere fuoritempo (siamo sempre in anticipo).
> 
> Ma faremo sentire la nostra voce, a costo di belare come alci. Ma perché in questo forum ci sono pochi uomini traditi... se già nel mio palazzo ne ho contato sette a piano?
> 
> Ma perché ve la prendete con me, se sono già cornuto e mazziato?


Sì vabbè, vai a cagare.


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, vai a cagare.


vedi che ti ha fatto innervosire? 
allora è vero che è un ts coi controcazzi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> giove pluvio. Ma ovvio che non sarà lei ad andarsene, non ora, non in queste condizioni perlomeno.
> Ma sei tu che stai male e dovresti lasciarla e non ce la fai. NON CE LA FAI. Stai lì e te la tieni stretta *manco t'avesse regalato tutta la felicità del mondo *invece di questa palude stigia in cui ti stai dibattendo.
> Lei deve fare quello che le va e tu? ma tu, non ti devi dar conto di come stai spatasciando il tuo tempo stando appresso a una che è lesiva per sè e per gli altri? Che va cercando di farsi trombare altrove ma poi quando la sgami fa le scene di disperazione, senza un minimo di coscienza, di rispetto di sè e di sincerità?
> Ma tu, hai sette vite come i gatti o te ne hanno data una sola come al resto dell'umanità?


il succo della questione è nel grassetto. Tutta la felicità del mondo me l'ha regalata e la palude stigia è di recentissima creazione...
Io so che voi pensate, saggiamente, che ormai tutto si è guastato e che la mela è ormai marcia...ma boh, magari in natura è impossibile, ma quando si tratta degli esseri umani non escludo i processi inversi...


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vedi che ti ha fatto innervosire?
> allora è vero che è un ts coi controcazzi.


Dalida, mò ti ci mando pure a te eh!!


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ipazia, ma io sottoscrivo in pieno! E anzi, tutto il bordello immane nel quale mi sono andato a cacciare, è proprio una conseguenza di quello che tu dici! Certo, sicuramente da qualche parte sbaglio, se no non si spiega... e ciò che comincio a sospettare è di essermi sbagliato nel credere di poter pretendere da lei questa sincerità, questo modo di rapportarsi a me con individuo prima che come mia compagna.
> Cioè, io riesco a interagire con Lei senza veli, *riesco a stanarle l'anima*, per così dire. Ma è un lavoro, che mi prosciuga tutte le energie...e il problema è : perché da qualche mese le energie che prima mi tornavano indietro moltiplicate per 1000 (che quindi spendere mi rendeva felice) ora mi sembra che rimangano incagliate da qualche parte?
> 
> Sì, *il problema non è il triangolo in sé, ma il fatto che nessuno era convinto di volerlo fare, secondo me neanche lei. *Non si trattava quindi di puro egoismo, perché alla fine ha leso anche lei. *Per esempio, ha avuto delle conseguenze anche nel rapporto tra lei e l'altro.*..che ovviamente ha perso del tutto quel lieve sentore di romanticismo che aveva prima che subentrassi io....


ma che te ne frega del suo rapporto con l'altro?
irry, a me più che "stanare l'anima" mi pare che tu non ci capisca più niente di quali sono le priorità di un individuo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ahahahah... la prima caratteristica di un TS è quella di irritare le donne.... la seconda di comunicare come un mimo semiautistico... la terza quella di essere sempre fuori luogo... la quarta di essere fuoritempo (siamo sempre in anticipo).
> 
> Ma faremo sentire la nostra voce, a costo di belare come alci. Ma perché in questo forum ci sono pochi uomini traditi... se già nel mio palazzo ne ho contato sette a piano?
> 
> Ma perché ve la prendete con me, se sono già cornuto e mazziato?


che ci siano pochi traditi qui a tuo parere dimostra solo che ci vedi male.

e sta pervicacia con gli acronimi non è irritante solo per le donne.

7 traditi a piano poi non capisco che vuole dire,che stai alle Vele o in qualche palazzone popolare della periferia milanese,per avere 7 appartamenti a piano?


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e sta pervicacia con gli acronimi non è irritante solo per le donne.


ahahahahah!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ahahahah... la prima caratteristica di un TS è quella di irritare le donne.... la seconda di comunicare come un mimo semiautistico... la terza quella di essere sempre fuori luogo... la quarta di essere fuoritempo (*siamo sempre in anticipo*).
> 
> Ma faremo sentire la nostra voce, a costo di belare come alci. Ma perché in questo forum ci sono pochi uomini traditi... se già nel mio palazzo ne ho contato sette a piano?
> 
> Ma perché ve la prendete con me, se sono già cornuto e mazziato?


un precox? ci avrei giurato. La mia solidarietà, figurati.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ci siano pochi traditi qui a tuo parere dimostra solo che ci vedi male.
> 
> e sta pervicacia con gli acronimi non è irritante solo per le donne.
> 
> 7 traditi a piano poi non capisco che vuole,che stai alle Vele o in qualche palazzone popolare della periferia milanese,per avere 7 appartamenti a piano?


Forse li hanno rinchiusi tutti insieme...


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ahahahah... la prima caratteristica di un TS è quella di irritare le donne.... la seconda di comunicare come un mimo semiautistico... la terza quella di essere sempre fuori luogo... la quarta di essere fuoritempo (siamo sempre in anticipo).
> 
> Ma faremo sentire la nostra voce, a costo di belare come alci. Ma perché in questo forum ci sono pochi uomini traditi... se già nel mio palazzo ne ho contato sette a piano?
> 
> Ma perché ve la prendete con me, se sono già cornuto e mazziato?


Se ti dimenticassi per un attimo di avere le corna e ti ricordassi di aver un cervello e un pene scopriresti un universo....


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Forse li hanno rinchiusi tutti insieme...


Condominio Le Corna...


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Condominio Le Corna...


:carneval:

ti ci vedo a richiedere il trasferimento... ci vorresti abitare eh? avere tanti Ts(?o?) tra i piedi...


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> ti ci vedo a richiedere il trasferimento... ci vorresti abitare eh? avere tanti Ts(?o?) tra i piedi...


Io sto cercando una casa indipendente...ti lascio immaginare!!! 
Già la villetta a schiera è troppo!


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sto cercando una casa indipendente...ti lascio immaginare!!!
> Già la villetta a schiera è troppo!


Sei al antica perciò.Un bel piano con 7 TTS sarebbe l'ideale


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Condominio Le Corna...


o condominio primavera anche suona bene


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> o condominio primavera anche suona bene


No, no...di Condomini Primavera ce ne sono fin troppi!!!


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sei al antica perciò.Un bel piano con 7 TTS sarebbe l'ideale


Eratò, mando a cacare pure te eh!!!


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ipazia, ma io sottoscrivo in pieno! E anzi, tutto il bordello immane nel quale mi sono andato a cacciare, è proprio una conseguenza di quello che tu dici! Certo, sicuramente da qualche parte sbaglio, se no non si spiega... e ciò che comincio a sospettare è di essermi sbagliato nel credere di *poter PRETENDERE da lei questa sincerità, questo modo di rapportarsi a me con individuo prima che come mia compagna.*
> Cioè, io riesco a interagire con Lei senza veli, *riesco a stanarle l'anima*, per così dire. *Ma è un lavoro*, che mi prosciuga tutte le energie...e il problema è : perché da qualche mese le energie che prima mi tornavano indietro moltiplicate per 1000 (che quindi spendere mi rendeva felice) ora mi sembra che rimangano incagliate da qualche parte?
> 
> Sì, il problema non è il triangolo in sé, ma il fatto che *nessuno era convinto di volerlo fare*, secondo me neanche lei. Non si trattava quindi di puro egoismo, perché alla fine ha leso anche lei. Per esempio, ha avuto delle conseguenze anche nel rapporto tra lei e l'altro...che ovviamente ha perso del tutto quel lieve sentore di romanticismo che aveva prima che subentrassi io....


Guarda...le risposte te le puoi trovare soltanto tu, permettendoti di dubitare di te e delle tue certezze. 
E permettendoti di non considerarle definitive, le risposte intendo. 
Che se no diventano altri vincoli in cui ingabbiarti. Alibi per permanere nella palude di cui parlava la Sbri.

Però mi ha colpito quello che ti ho grassettato. 

Io so soltanto che, se proprio, a caccia, ci si va insieme...non ci si mette a stanarsi l'un l'altro. 
Che allora comincio a chiedermi chi è preda e chi è cacciatore. 
E quello è un gioco di specchi in cui si rischia davvero di perdersi. Non l'altro. Ma se stessi.

L'altra cosa che mi chiedo...ma come è possibile che a nessuno di voi sia scattato un qualche allarme rispetto ad una situazione che intimamente non eravate probabilmente pronti o predisposti ad affrontare a quanto dici?

E al di là degli altri...che sarebbe puro campo di disquisizione e interpretazione, come mai non è scattato nessun allarme a te? Io questo inizierei a chiedermi. Rispetto a te. Non rispetto a lei. 

Tu spiega il tuo. A lei ci pensi lei. Non tu. Se davvero vuoi individui.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eratò, mando a cacare pure te eh!!!


TVB


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, no...di Condomini Primavera ce ne sono fin troppi!!!


Corte le corna allora....
non condominio


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sto cercando una casa indipendente...ti lascio immaginare!!!
> Già la villetta a schiera è troppo!


ma va... ti perdi grandi cose invece, già immagino i nomi dei condomini : ts ar, ts fg, ts vf, tts go... :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Corte le corna allora....
> non condominio


Ci avevo pensato, ma Corte le Corna mi pareva un po' cacofonico a dire il vero!


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> TVB



VAC!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> o condominio primavera anche suona bene


cos'è quell'avatar? mette angoscia..


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato, ma Corte le Corna mi pareva un po' *cacofonico* a dire il vero!


niente di piu appropriato direi


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> niente di piu appropriato direi


Allora Corte le Corna sia!


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> VAC!!!


....cmq cambio casa.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora Corte le Corna sia!


non so perche ma mi ha ricordato il galletto vallespluga chirichirichichichi


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non so perche ma mi ha ricordato il galletto vallespluga chirichirichichichi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> cos'è quell'avatar? mette angoscia..


bello il tuo ...mette ansia


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> il succo della questione è nel grassetto. Tutta la felicità del mondo me l'ha regalata e la palude stigia è di recentissima creazione...
> Io so che voi pensate, saggiamente, che ormai tutto si è guastato e che la mela è ormai marcia...ma boh, magari in natura è impossibile, ma quando si tratta degli esseri umani non escludo i processi inversi...


sai cosa si dice normalmente quando la lavatrice si rompe, al tecnico? 'eh, ma funzionava benissimo fino a ieri'. E il tecnico sta zitto e pensa: è così che succede, smettono di funzionare quando si rompono.
Ma non lo dice perchè sa benissimo che il proprietario della lavatrice continuerebbe ad insistere ricordando le mitiche imprese dell'apparecchio.
Il punto di non ritorno, secondo me, è stato passato NON quando avete fatto il menage a trois, e nemmeno quando tu, visto che per te non era cosa, lo hai fatto presente a lei che a te ha detto ok, poi è andata a fare il menage a deux con l'altro. Il punto di non ritorno è stato il teatrino successivo: quello del 'ma pensavo a te(...)' e del 'ero infastidita che a lui non tirasse' e del 'ma lui mi dà delle sicurezze che tu non mi dai' nonchè del 'se mi lasci(...) per me è la fine' (o similari).
tre-quattro cosine che prese una ad una... con una cucchiaiata di miele e il naso tappato si mandano giù.
Ma per digerirle tutte assieme... secondo me bisogna raschiare un po' troppo il fondo del barile.
Ma parlo per me. Tu però ogni tanto, chiediti se era QUESTO che volevi dal vostro rapporto e soprattutto se è LEI, a tutto tondo, quella che conosci oggi, la donna che vuoi a fianco... e per quali motivi.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> bello il tuo ...mette ansia


non è il mio bello, o che deve piacere, ma vedere associato il tuo avatar ad una ragazza di 27 anni, con tutta una vita davanti mi lascia perplessa, tutto qui. Spero che presto ti rispecchierai in qualcosa di più solare.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non è il mio bello, o che deve piacere, ma vedere associato il tuo avatar ad una ragazza di 27 anni, con tutta una vita davanti mi lascia perplessa, tutto qui. Spero che presto ti rispecchierai in qualcosa di più solare.


a scared essu, risparmiami l analisi spicciola....mi piaceva l immagine..raramente i miei avatar mi rispecchiano..


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> già.
> Ma fra un impegno mondano e l'altro, a me sembra una buona direzione.
> 
> quanto all'arrivarci...sono sempre più convinta che la parte più interessante sia il riuscire a godersi il panorama mentre si va. A volte la meta conta veramente poco. Se non come tensione.
> ...



Con un mio caro amico discutiamo spesso di cosa vorremmo per la nostra vita, mi colpisce il fatto che lui non mi indica mai obiettivi concreti, mi dice sempre: -Più tempo per me stesso-. E lo fa come se fosse il bene supremo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda...le risposte te le puoi trovare soltanto tu, permettendoti di dubitare di te e delle tue certezze.
> E permettendoti di non considerarle definitive, le risposte intendo.
> Che se no diventano altri vincoli in cui ingabbiarti. Alibi per permanere nella palude di cui parlava la Sbri.
> 
> ...


Mi piace perdermi, ogni tanto. Rischiare di ferirsi a morte, credo che non sia una pulsione tanto particolare. Poi sai, come in tutte le situazioni limite, chi può distinguere la scelta dall'adattamento? La maggior parte dei barboni, sembra accettare la propria condizione e fa resistenza a chi vuole tirarli fuori...questo significa che l'hanno scelto, che continuano a scegliere? Ovviamente no, è che ti ci trovi, per un insieme complessissimo di dinamiche. La volontà dell'individuo è in gran parte un'invenzione moderna...non corrisponde il realtà che a una delle infinite istanze che partecipano a creare un evento...
Tra me e lei, come in tutte le coppie, c'è un gioco di ruoli, fluidi e reversibii...A lei piace essere frugata e rivoltata dentro...a me piace farlo...
Il tradimento rompe il circuito introducendo qualcosa che prescinde dai giochi, malati o meno. E' questo il punto. Lei ha cercato e cerca ancora di tradurre tutto - anche l'amante - all'interno del "nostro" circuito e non è sempre facile...



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai cosa si dice normalmente quando la lavatrice si rompe, al tecnico? 'eh, ma funzionava benissimo fino a ieri'. E il tecnico sta zitto e pensa: è così che succede, smettono di funzionare quando si rompono.
> Ma non lo dice perchè sa benissimo che il proprietario della lavatrice continuerebbe ad insistere ricordando le mitiche imprese dell'apparecchio.
> Il punto di non ritorno, secondo me, è stato passato NON quando avete fatto il menage a trois, e nemmeno quando tu, visto che per te non era cosa, lo hai fatto presente a lei che a te ha detto ok, poi è andata a fare il menage a deux con l'altro. Il punto di non ritorno è stato il teatrino successivo: quello del 'ma pensavo a te(...)' e del 'ero infastidita che a lui non tirasse' e del 'ma lui mi dà delle sicurezze che tu non mi dai' nonchè del 'se mi lasci(...) per me è la fine' (o similari).
> tre-quattro cosine che prese una ad una... con una cucchiaiata di miele e il naso tappato si mandano giù.
> ...


Bellissima la metafora, rende bene l'idea. 
No, non è così com'è che la volevo. Ma una lavatrice si rompe, si può cambiare un pezzo, non tornerà mai nuova. Con gli esseri umani? Vale lo stesso? può darsi, ma non è quello che sento...

Sarò strano, ma ti tanto in tanto mi va di rinnovare i miei ringraziamenti a ognuno di voi, per ogni secondo speso a leggere e rispondere alle cazzate che scrivo...


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non è il mio bello, o che deve piacere, ma vedere associato il tuo avatar ad una ragazza di 27 anni, con tutta una vita davanti mi lascia perplessa, tutto qui. Spero che presto ti rispecchierai in qualcosa di più solare.


Lascia stare "patatina" ... ho beccato più di un vaffa per lo stesso motivo


----------



## Adinur (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi piace perdermi, ogni tanto. Rischiare di ferirsi a morte, credo che non sia una pulsione tanto particolare. Poi sai, come in tutte le situazioni limite, chi può distinguere la scelta dall'adattamento? La maggior parte dei barboni, sembra accettare la propria condizione e fa resistenza a chi vuole tirarli fuori...questo significa che l'hanno scelto, che continuano a scegliere? Ovviamente no, è che ti ci trovi, per un insieme complessissimo di dinamiche. La volontà dell'individuo è in gran parte un'invenzione moderna...non corrisponde il realtà che a una delle infinite istanze che partecipano a creare un evento...
> Tra me e lei, come in tutte le coppie, c'è un gioco di ruoli, fluidi e reversibii...A lei piace essere frugata e rivoltata dentro...a me piace farlo...
> Il tradimento rompe il circuito introducendo qualcosa che prescinde dai giochi, malati o meno. E' questo il punto. Lei ha cercato e cerca ancora di tradurre tutto - anche l'amante - all'interno del "nostro" circuito e non è sempre facile...
> 
> ...


Di sicuro quello che scrivi ti sposta molto verso il cuckoldismo tradizionale, ma per farlo devi avere molto pelo sullo stomaco ed è assai raro (io non ci sono mai riuscito). La tua compagna però sembra volere questo, ovvero fare sesso con altri per far provare belle sensazioni anche a te.

Essere irrisoluti in questa situazione non porta comunque nulla di buono, lo dico perchè l'ho provato. O scegli di farti tradire normalmente senza chiedere tante spiegazioni (cosa comune e da comuni TS) o scegli di impegnarti a diventare Cuck (è troppo presto per te). Un tira e molla sui sentimenti e le situazioni spingerà lei prima o poi a trovare un FL definitivo o quasi. Metterle out out nemmeno, perchè comunque lei vuole vivere, respirare, correre e fare l'amore, e questa sua tendenza non può essere contrastata.

Ma sei proprio sicuro che per lui non provi niente? E' strano, le donne che non provano sentimenti con gli uomini con cui vanno a letto sono rare, è un rapporto tradizionale Bull-HGF ha altre dinamiche e altri comportamenti. A mio modo di vedere, il suo essere simile a te, ma con qualcosa di diverso, la sta piano piano portando a provare qualche forma di sentimento verso di lui. In fondo se passano del tempo assieme, anche senza fare l'amore, deve essere pur per qualche legame che li unisce e non per nulla o per puro intrattenimento.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Di sicuro quello che scrivi ti sposta molto verso il cuckoldismo tradizionale, ma per farlo devi avere molto pelo sullo stomaco ed è assai raro (io non ci sono mai riuscito). La tua compagna però sembra volere questo, ovvero fare sesso con altri per far provare belle sensazioni anche a te.
> 
> Essere irrisoluti in questa situazione non porta comunque nulla di buono, lo dico perchè l'ho provato. O scegli di farti tradire normalmente senza chiedere tante spiegazioni (cosa comune e da comuni TS) o scegli di impegnarti a diventare Cuck (è troppo presto per te). Un tira e molla sui sentimenti e le situazioni spingerà lei prima o poi a trovare un FL definitivo o quasi. Metterle out out nemmeno, perchè comunque lei vuole vivere, respirare, correre e fare l'amore, e questa sua tendenza non può essere contrastata.
> 
> Ma sei proprio sicuro che per lui non provi niente? E' strano, le donne che non provano sentimenti con gli uomini con cui vanno a letto sono rare, è un rapporto tradizionale Bull-HGF ha altre dinamiche e altri comportamenti. A mio modo di vedere, il suo essere simile a te, ma con qualcosa di diverso, la sta piano piano portando a provare qualche forma di sentimento verso di lui. In fondo se passano del tempo assieme, anche senza fare l'amore, deve essere pur per qualche legame che li unisce e non per nulla o per puro intrattenimento.


Signoreiddio, piantala con questi acronimi da bimbominkia ammantato di know-how.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Con un mio caro amico discutiamo spesso di cosa vorremmo per la nostra vita, mi colpisce il fatto che lui non mi indica mai obiettivi concreti, mi dice sempre: -Più tempo per me stesso-. E lo fa come se fosse il bene supremo.



Non so di che tipo di tempo parli il tuo amico. 
Se intendo bene quello a cui fa riferimento quando dice che ne vorrebbe di più, lo capisco benissimo. E sono d'accordo. Anche sulla questione degli obiettivi concreti. (che fino a non moltissimo tempo fa erano per me centrali).

E sto diventando sempre più intollerante verso tutte quelle cose che mi sembra me lo rubino. Che è tempo che voglio per me. E soltanto per me. Anche per non fare niente di concreto. Ma tempo mio. In mia gestione. Con i vincoli che decido io. Con le aperture che decido io. E chi c'è c'è. Chi non c'è non c'è.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi piace perdermi, ogni tanto. Rischiare di ferirsi a morte, credo che non sia una pulsione tanto particolare. Poi sai, come in tutte le situazioni limite, chi può distinguere la scelta dall'adattamento? La maggior parte dei barboni, sembra accettare la propria condizione e fa resistenza a chi vuole tirarli fuori...questo significa che l'hanno scelto, che continuano a scegliere? Ovviamente no, è che ti ci trovi, per un insieme complessissimo di dinamiche. La volontà dell'individuo è in gran parte un'invenzione moderna...non corrisponde il realtà che a una delle infinite istanze che partecipano a creare un evento...
> Tra me e lei, come in tutte le coppie, c'è un gioco di ruoli, fluidi e reversibii...A lei piace essere frugata e rivoltata dentro...a me piace farlo...
> Il tradimento rompe il circuito introducendo qualcosa che prescinde dai giochi, malati o meno. E' questo il punto. Lei ha cercato e cerca ancora di tradurre tutto - anche l'amante - all'interno del "nostro" circuito e non è sempre facile...


Piace anche a me perdermi. Ma ad un certo punto mi sono accorta che mi perdevo sempre negli stessi posti. Così li ho cambiati...mi annoiavo. A morte. 

Non sono molto d'accordo su quello che dici rispetto ai barboni e più in generale al discorso che fai. 
E preferisco parlare di scelte più o meno consapevoli. Più o meno condizionate. 
Sicuramente non ti ci trovi. Ti ci metti. Sempre. 
E con questo non intendo nè colpevolizzare nè altro. E non mi interessa giudicare. Io non conosco i vissuti di ogni singolo individuo, e anche se li conosco, conosco solo quello che espone e questo non mi rende più capace di comprendere quello che neanche il singolo a volte riesce a comprendere. Classificarli e classificare non mi interessa. E' un'operazione riduttiva la complessità 
E a me la complessità invece piace. Molto.

L'unica che posso classificare, quando ho la necessità di ridurmi ai minimi termini o avendo voglia di giocare con le tassonomie è me stessa. E sbaglio anche con me. E la racconto anche a me. Pensare di farlo con altri con tanta sicurezza lo trovo veramente lontano dal conoscere e molto vicino invece a tutte quelle classificazioni che servono al contesto sociale per darsi un ordine interno rassicurante e rassicuratorio gli individui che ne fanno parte. Anche opponendosi. Condizionamenti. Identici a quelli del mulino bianco. 
Trovo superficiale ridurre una vita ad un "ti ci trovi". (e oltre ad essere superficiale e togliere di dignità all'individuo anche se fa schifo è sporco e puzza, è una modalità di ragionamento che ricalca il "poverino.....non sa quello che fa...aiutiamolo", ragionamento che ha sostenuto la nascita e la crescita dell'assistenzialismo bigotto e portatore di dipendenza tutto italiano...ma questo è un altro discorso).  

L'unica volontà istintiva che abbiamo come individui è sopravvivere. Il meglio possibile. Poi siamo bestie che hanno creato sovrastrutture per definire quel meglio. Ed è in quelle che succedono i casini. Ma tant'è. 

Continui a parlare di lei. 
Ma tu? Come mai non parli di te se non per massimi sistemi?

Io non sono ancora riuscita a capire cosa vuoi tu per te. 
Al di là di lei. 

Che non vedo niente di male rimanere e neanche andare. E non vedo niente di male il fatto che ti possa soddisfare un rapporto in tre o in quattro o quello che è. Il punto è farlo per se stessi. E che dia soddisfazione. E nutrimento. 

Se toglie....io il problema lo vedo qui. Una relazione che non attiva ma ingrippa, che toglie energia invece che darne non è una relazione secondo me. E la valuto nel presente. Non in quello che è stata. O in quello che potrebbe essere.
Che è nel presente che desidero vivere, non nel passato e neanche nel futuro. 

Ma probabilmente abbiamo esperienze e visioni molto diverse. E non capisco bene. Per me è incomprensibile ora come ora farmi rubare tempo dal passato o dal futuro. Solo l'idea....:scared::scared:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Lascia stare "patatina" ... ho beccato più di un vaffa per lo stesso motivo


nonostante quelle zanne?  ah beh, allora lascio la presa! che strano il mondo....


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so di che tipo di tempo parli il tuo amico.
> Se intendo bene quello a cui fa riferimento quando dice che ne vorrebbe di più, lo capisco benissimo. E sono d'accordo. Anche sulla questione degli obiettivi concreti. (che fino a non moltissimo tempo fa erano per me centrali).
> 
> E sto diventando sempre più intollerante verso tutte quelle cose che mi sembra me lo rubino. Che è tempo che voglio per me. E soltanto per me. Anche per non fare niente di concreto. Ma tempo mio. In mia gestione. Con i vincoli che decido io. Con le aperture che decido io. E chi c'è c'è. Chi non c'è non c'è.


Intuisco due cose che sento fortemente problematiche per me, leggendo queste parole:
che il fulcro del problema è la gestione del tempo 
che il tempo coincide con la vita stessa...
gestire male il tempo significa vivere male.
Sento che è questa la direzione verso la quale devo muovermi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Intuisco due cose che sento fortemente problematiche per me, leggendo queste parole:
> che il fulcro del problema è la gestione del tempo
> che il tempo coincide con la vita stessa...
> gestire male il tempo significa vivere male.
> Sento che è questa la direzione verso la quale devo muovermi...


io te l'ho chiesto se avevi sette vite come i gatti...


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Intuisco due cose che sento fortemente problematiche per me, leggendo queste parole:
> che il fulcro del problema è la gestione del tempo
> che il tempo coincide con la vita stessa...
> gestire male il tempo significa vivere male.
> Sento che è questa la direzione verso la quale devo muovermi...


Io non parlo del tempo fuori. 
Io parlo del tempo dentro. 

Gestire quello fuori è quasi automatismo, fondamentalmente. Si tratta solo di trovare compromessi.

E il tempo non coincide con la vita stessa. A volte è di più. A volte è di meno. Molto di meno. 
Men che meno, nella mia esperienza, il tempo dentro coincide con la classificazione ordinante che se ne è fatta di quello fuori.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io te l'ho chiesto se avevi sette vite come i gatti...


eh già...


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Piace anche a me perdermi. Ma ad un certo punto mi sono accorta che mi perdevo sempre negli stessi posti. Così li ho cambiati...mi annoiavo. A morte.
> 
> Non sono molto d'accordo su quello che dici rispetto ai barboni e più in generale al discorso che fai.
> E preferisco parlare di scelte più o meno consapevoli. Più o meno condizionate.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te sulla irrudicibilità a categorie...infatti avevo scritto "ti ci trovi, per un insieme complessissimo di dinamiche"...lungi da me semplificare! Intendevo solo dire non credo nell'ideologia dell'individuo artefice del proprio destino, né tantomeno dell'individuo diretto da pulsioni inconsce con qualche significato profondo...

Per me...voglio una qualità del tempo migliore, è vero...
Ma si può prescindere da quello che vuole lei, quando ci si sente - a torto o a ragione - ancora parte di un rapporto d'amore?
Io per me voglio tante cose, è vero, anche come individuo...ma cose che non hanno a che vedere con la sfera dell'eros...
Per quello, ho desideri solo in relazion a lei...
Per dire, le donne che si sono avvicinate a me in questi anni (poche, a dire il vero!) mi hanno sempre annoiato a morte...le ascoltavo, sentivo che avrei potuto averle, ma non sentivo alcuna pulsione nei loro confronti...neanche intellettuale a dire il vero...
Nella sfera più intima, è questo che voglio dire, non ho pulsioni mie individuali...tutto passa attraverso di lei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh già...


si vede che sono troppo terra terra, non mi prende in considerazione.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sulla irrudicibilità a categorie...infatti avevo scritto "ti ci trovi, per un insieme complessissimo di dinamiche"...lungi da me semplificare! Intendevo solo dire non credo nell'ideologia dell'individuo artefice del proprio destino, né tantomeno dell'individuo diretto da pulsioni inconsce con qualche significato profondo...
> 
> Per me...voglio una qualità del tempo migliore, è vero...
> Ma si può prescindere da quello che vuole lei, quando ci si sente - a torto o a ragione - ancora parte di un rapporto d'amore?
> ...


E questo secondo me è un bel punto su cui riflettere e fare sai. Probabilmente l'unico. 

Tutto il resto è retorica in fondo. Possiamo metterci qui a discutere di vita e massimi sistemi per il piacere di farlo. Che è evidente ti piaccia disquisire. 

Ma, e ti dico cose che hanno detto anche a me, sono pippe. Piacevoli pippe,  a volte. E interessanti anche, se interessa la questione o le questioni. Ma sono puramente ricreative. Masturbazioni cerebrali. (e viva la masturbazione eh...ma sapendo ciò che è).

Che non aggiungono e non tolgono nulla a quello che ti ho grassettato. 
Sono distrazioni. Che portano lontano dal nucleo. Ossia te. Ora come ora.

Che non sei i tuoi pensieri. Sei di più. Se solo riesci a riconoscertelo. E a concedertelo.

Se vuoi parlare dell'amore...o dei rapporti d'amore...non sono la più adatta qui, e neanche fuori di qui.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vede che sono troppo terra terra, non mi prende in considerazione.


eppure è per terra che stanno i piedi 

(ma a volte non è facile ricordarlo)


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Di sicuro quello che scrivi ti sposta molto verso il cuckoldismo tradizionale, ma per farlo devi avere molto pelo sullo stomaco ed è assai raro (io non ci sono mai riuscito). La tua compagna però sembra volere questo, ovvero fare sesso con altri per far provare belle sensazioni anche a te.
> 
> Essere irrisoluti in questa situazione non porta comunque nulla di buono, lo dico perchè l'ho provato. O scegli di farti tradire normalmente senza chiedere tante spiegazioni (cosa comune e da comuni TS) o scegli di impegnarti a diventare Cuck (è troppo presto per te). Un tira e molla sui sentimenti e le situazioni spingerà lei prima o poi a trovare un FL definitivo o quasi. Metterle out out nemmeno, perchè comunque lei vuole vivere, respirare, correre e fare l'amore, e questa sua tendenza non può essere contrastata.
> 
> Ma sei proprio sicuro che per lui non provi niente? E' strano, le donne che non provano sentimenti con gli uomini con cui vanno a letto sono rare, è un rapporto tradizionale Bull-HGF ha altre dinamiche e altri comportamenti. A mio modo di vedere, il suo essere simile a te, ma con qualcosa di diverso, la sta piano piano portando a provare qualche forma di sentimento verso di lui. In fondo se passano del tempo assieme, anche senza fare l'amore, deve essere pur per qualche legame che li unisce e non per nulla o per puro intrattenimento.


Adinur, sai qual è il problema? E' che quando parli di Hot Girl non so cosa, dal mio immaginario vado a pescare un prototipo orripilante, cioè una stangona in carne fasciata da tuta in latex rossa che le strizza le tette. La donna in questione è invece molto eccentrica, bellissimo corpo ma minuta, elegante e sensuale ma con discrezione.
Quando parli di Bull immagino ovviamente l'animale. Il lui in questione è invece una specie di orsacchiotto.
Questo per dirti che queste categorie vanno a sovrapporre alla realtà qualcosa di stereotipato che allontana dalla comprensione della situazione concreta, fatta di persone in carne e ossa che non agiscono secondo gli schemi che tu proponi...
Certo, tu stesso dici che sono categorizzazione banali, utili solo a capirsi ecc.
Ma secondo me sono dannose, per le immagini che creano e per i comportamenti che ti fanno immaginare.
Lei non è alla ricerca di un amante con cui divertirsi, né di un toro che la monti, né di un marito. Lei si vede con Mario (ovviamente non si chiama Mario), per dei motivi che forse non sono chiari neanche a lei...
Poi: certo che prova qualcosa per questo Mario...Ma non è amore, non è desiderio di essere montata, non è desiderio di metter su famiglia....anche perché a conti fatti non sta facendo nessuna di queste cose con lui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur, sai qual è il problema? E' che quando parli di Hot Girl non so cosa, dal mio immaginario vado a pescare un prototipo orripilante, cioè una stangona in carne fasciata da tuta in latex rossa che le strizza le tette. La donna in questione è invece molto eccentrica, bellissimo corpo ma minuta, elegante e sensuale ma con discrezione.
> Quando parli di Bull immagino ovviamente l'animale. Il lui in questione è invece una specie di orsacchiotto.
> Questo per dirti che queste categorie vanno a sovrapporre alla realtà qualcosa di stereotipato che allontana dalla comprensione della situazione concreta, fatta di persone in carne e ossa che non agiscono secondo gli schemi che tu proponi...
> Certo, tu stesso dici che sono categorizzazione banali, utili solo a capirsi ecc.
> ...


ma che stai a parlare con Adinur tu ? TTS, DHCR, CGIL, ESGCNCLM?
Quello manco sa che cos'è un bull, non lo riconoscerebbe neppure trovandoselo dietro.
Essù, non mi fate dire delle cose che poi mi dispiaccio da sola e mon ami Fitèr mi fa la reprimenda.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vede che sono troppo terra terra, non mi prende in considerazione.


Cara ragazza di campagna, guarda che la tua terra è per me una miniera d'oro! 
è che mi ci vuole un po' per metabolizzare i dati, sono un po' tardo :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ESGCNCLM?


Secondo me questa è la sigla migliore!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me questa è la sigla migliore!!!


ma poi ciancia, ciancia questo che manco sa de che se stà a parlà.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur, sai qual è il problema?
> 
> tu stesso dici che sono categorizzazione banali, utili solo a capirsi ecc.
> Ma secondo me sono dannose, per le immagini che creano e per i comportamenti che ti fanno immaginare.


nooooooo! ma dai?!
ma tu pensa.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur, sai qual è il problema? E' che quando parli di Hot Girl non so cosa, dal mio immaginario vado a pescare un prototipo orripilante, cioè una stangona in carne fasciata da tuta in latex rossa che le strizza le tette. La donna in questione è invece molto eccentrica, bellissimo corpo ma minuta, elegante e sensuale ma con discrezione.
> Quando parli di Bull immagino ovviamente l'animale. Il lui in questione è invece una specie di orsacchiotto.
> Questo per dirti che queste categorie vanno a sovrapporre alla realtà qualcosa di stereotipato che allontana dalla comprensione della situazione concreta, fatta di persone in carne e ossa che non agiscono secondo gli schemi che tu proponi...
> Certo, tu stesso dici che sono categorizzazione banali, utili solo a capirsi ecc.
> ...


Bravo Irrisoluto:upigliene 4 ad Adinur che ci ha rotto le scatole con ste iniziali.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non parlo del tempo fuori.
> Io parlo del tempo dentro.
> 
> Gestire quello fuori è quasi automatismo, fondamentalmente. Si tratta solo di trovare compromessi.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> E questo secondo me è un bel punto su cui riflettere e fare sai. Probabilmente l'unico.
> 
> Tutto il resto è retorica in fondo. Possiamo metterci qui a discutere di vita e massimi sistemi per il piacere di farlo. Che è evidente ti piaccia disquisire.
> 
> ...


Epperò sei tu la prima a preferire le alte vette della speculazione, incalzandomi a forza (vedi la quasi piccata risposta - saggio sul concetto di tempo interiore...).
Per eseprienza, in genere chi si presenta come inadatta all'amore nasconde un'invidia feroce per chi si accomoda nell'immaginario del mulino bianco...
Io personamente nella mia prossima vita (vista la stanchezza credo che sia la settima e ultima) farò di tutto per morire una volta per tutte analfabeta.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

e comunque, Sbriciolata, la tua metafora delle sette vite come vedi mi è entrata nel cuore!


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bravo Irrisoluto:upigliene 4 ad Adinur che ci ha rotto le scatole con ste iniziali.


Ci tengo a sottolineare che però Adinur mi è molto simpatico, a parte il fatto che è  l'unico uomo di questo forum ad avermi mostrato della solidarietà


----------



## Adinur (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur, sai qual è il problema? E' che quando parli di Hot Girl non so cosa, dal mio immaginario vado a pescare un prototipo orripilante, cioè una stangona in carne fasciata da tuta in latex rossa che le strizza le tette. La donna in questione è invece molto eccentrica, bellissimo corpo ma minuta, elegante e sensuale ma con discrezione.
> Quando parli di Bull immagino ovviamente l'animale. Il lui in questione è invece una specie di orsacchiotto.
> Questo per dirti che queste categorie vanno a sovrapporre alla realtà qualcosa di stereotipato che allontana dalla comprensione della situazione concreta, fatta di persone in carne e ossa che non agiscono secondo gli schemi che tu proponi...
> Certo, tu stesso dici che sono categorizzazione banali, utili solo a capirsi ecc.
> ...


Non posso darti torto sulle categorizzazioni e sugli stereotipi, io stesso non credo spesso a quello che dico, tendo a generalizzare troppo e a trarre conclusioni avventate. Non mi meraviglia il fatto che anche tu, a me molto affine, trovi i miei discorsi tediosi.

Tuttavia... tuttavia... nelle tue parole c'è una componente molto comune nelle persone che si trovano nella nostra stessa situazione, e che io, per mia esperienza personale, ho avuto per anni e ho ancora...

La HGF che si ha nell'immaginario personale non è mai la propria fidanzata, ma una pornostar, la nostra è invece eccentrica, sensuale, elegante, discreta.
Lei si vede con Mario non per amore, non per sesso, non per questo e non per quest'altro... ma perchè allora? Cosa cerca in realtà? Te lo sei chiesto? Hai provato a capire il perchè? Hai provato a capire il perchè a lei piace che tu sappia o guardi? 
Affronta la realtà, poi se non ti piace HGF chiamala amore, se non ti piace Bull chiamalo rivale, poco importa. I fatti sono fatti e le chiacchere stanno a zero.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che stai a parlare con Adinur tu ? TTS, DHCR, CGIL, ESGCNCLM?
> Quello manco sa che cos'è un bull, non lo riconoscerebbe neppure trovandoselo dietro.
> Essù, non mi fate dire delle cose che poi mi dispiaccio da sola e mon ami Fitèr mi fa la reprimenda.


 Io ho visto Bull che tu non puoi nemmeno immaginare


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Non posso darti torto sulle categorizzazioni e sugli stereotipi, io stesso non credo spesso a quello che dico, tendo a generalizzare troppo e a trarre conclusioni avventate. Non mi meraviglia il fatto che anche tu, a me molto affine, trovi i miei discorsi tediosi.
> 
> Tuttavia... tuttavia... nelle tue parole c'è una componente molto comune nelle persone che si trovano nella nostra stessa situazione, e che io, per mia esperienza personale, ho avuto per anni e ho ancora...
> 
> ...


seee, B700 series immagino.
ma cavati.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Non posso darti torto sulle categorizzazioni e sugli stereotipi, io stesso non credo spesso a quello che dico, tendo a generalizzare troppo e a trarre conclusioni avventate. Non mi meraviglia il fatto che anche tu, a me molto affine, trovi i miei discorsi tediosi.
> 
> Tuttavia... tuttavia... nelle tue parole c'è una componente molto comune nelle persone che si trovano nella nostra stessa situazione, e che io, per mia esperienza personale, ho avuto per anni e ho ancora...
> 
> ...


Se non credi spesso a quello che dici perché  lo dici così spesso?


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Epperò sei tu la prima a preferire le alte vette della speculazione, incalzandomi a forza (vedi la quasi piccata risposta - saggio sul concetto di tempo interiore...).
> Per eseprienza, in genere chi si presenta come inadatta all'amore nasconde un'invidia feroce per chi si accomoda nell'immaginario del mulino bianco...
> Io personamente nella mia prossima vita (vista la stanchezza credo che sia la settima e ultima) farò di tutto per morire una volta per tutte analfabeta.


...so di cosa parlo infatti quando ti dico di lasciar stare per un po' le vette e dedicarti alla pianura. 
Che in vetta a volte manca ossigeno. E non si è molto lucidi. 

Dell'amore semplicemente non mi interessa il concetto. Come dicevo a Spleen penso sia una sovrastruttura variabile al variare del tempo e dello spazio. Quindi poco affidabile come criterio di descrizione del mondo. 

Il mio giro nel mulino bianco l'ho già fatto. :scared: 
E tendenzialmente preferisco fare errori nuovi quando riesco.

Ora mi dedico ai boschi. 

Io no. Mi piace conoscere e anche sparanoiare.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> seee, B700 series immagino.
> ma cavati.



forse parla delle red bull, energy drink di cui alcuni miei colleghi universitari facevano scorpacciate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> forse parla delle red bull, energy drink di cui alcuni miei colleghi universitari facevano scorpacciate.


eh forse. Il bull come rivale. Maremma maiala. Se avessi mai visto un bull, l'avresti pure sentito, sai Adinur?


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ci tengo a sottolineare che però Adinur mi è molto simpatico, a parte il fatto che è  l'unico uomo di questo forum ad avermi mostrato della solidarietà


Certo.Una pacca sulla spalla fa sempre sentire meglio


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Signoreiddio, piantala con questi acronimi da bimbominkia ammantato di know-how.


Quoto in pieno !


----------



## Adinur (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> forse parla delle red bull, energy drink di cui alcuni miei colleghi universitari facevano scorpacciate.


Purtroppo non aumenta le performance sessuali. Io ai tempi dell'università lo credevo :unhappy:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh forse. Il bull come rivale. Maremma maiala. Se avessi mai visto un bull, l'avresti pure sentito, sai Adinur?


Aiuto, ho sempre avuto paura dei bull. Sul serio. Si scoperebbero anche una bottiglia di spumante con il collo spezzato.  


Eratò ha detto:


> Se non credi spesso a quello che dici perché  lo dici così spesso?


Ho molti dubbi sulle mie credenze, sull'amore, sulla vita. Tutto quello che pensavo sulle persone si è sempre dimostrato falso. Magari mi trasformo in un Pua Natural da un momento all'altro e per voi sono guai 


Eratò ha detto:


> Certo.Una pacca sulla spalla fa sempre sentire meglio


Anche a me fa sentire meglio, ma è difficile per chi sta nella nostra condizione chiedere una mano. Io non posso di certo andare dai miei amici e dire: "Senti, la mia ragazza mi tradisce, parliamo un po' così ti deprimo quanto basta per rinchiunderti in casa per tre mesi?". Parlare di un tradimento subito è difficile, soprattutto per noi uomini. Conosco almeno dieci uomini che pur essendo stati traditi, lo negano a se stessi e agli altri, credendosi supereroi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...so di cosa parlo infatti quando ti dico di lasciar stare per un po' le vette e dedicarti alla pianura.
> Che in vetta a volte manca ossigeno. E non si è molto lucidi.
> 
> Dell'amore semplicemente non mi interessa il concetto. Come dicevo a Spleen penso sia una sovrastruttura variabile al variare del tempo e dello spazio. Quindi poco affidabile come criterio di descrizione del mondo.
> ...


Io dicevo solo per prendermi un po' in giro, è una cosa che faccio spesso, prendo le distanze, ironizzo, mi prendo sul serio il meno possibile...e poi mi sono sempre vergonato di aver avuto la fortuna di poter studiare e anche di aver avuto voglia di approfittarne...
In ogni caso, evviva l'Ammore con la A maiuscola e con la doppia emme, è un po' meno variabile  (ironia sottolineata dalla faccina)


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Certo.Una pacca sulla spalla fa sempre sentire meglio





Adinur ha detto:


> Anche a me fa sentire meglio, ma è difficile per chi sta nella nostra condizione chiedere una mano. Io non posso di certo andare dai miei amici e dire: "Senti, la mia ragazza mi tradisce, parliamo un po' così ti deprimo quanto basta per rinchiunderti in casa per tre mesi?". Parlare di un tradimento subito è difficile, soprattutto per noi uomini. Conosco almeno dieci uomini che pur essendo stati traditi, lo negano a se stessi e agli altri, credendosi supereroi.


Assolutamente! Ho bisogno smodato di pacche sulla spalla virtuali, anche perché nella vita reale ho trovato il coraggio di raccontare tutto, particolari scabrosi compresi, solo all'amica di una vita...persino lei l'ho vista in difficoltà.
Quindi mi sono sputtanato qui con il solo scopo di farmi un po' compatire...poi vabbè, le cose hanno preso un'altra piega, ho trovato un sacco di donne cattivissime avvelenatissime agguerritissime e intelligentissime che non fanno concessioni manco se proprio fai di tutto per mostrarti senza speranze.


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Assolutamente! *Ho bisogno smodato di pacche sulla spalla virtuali*, anche perché nella vita reale ho trovato il coraggio di raccontare tutto, particolari scabrosi compresi, solo all'amica di una vita...persino lei l'ho vista in difficoltà.
> Quindi mi sono sputtanato qui con il solo scopo di farmi un po' compatire...poi vabbè, le cose hanno preso un'altra piega, ho trovato un sacco di donne cattivissime avvelenatissime agguerritissime e intelligentissime che non fanno concessioni manco se proprio fai di tutto per mostrarti senza speranze.


Guarda che a volte chi ti dà un calcio sul sedere ti vuole + bene.


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che a volte chi ti dà un calcio sul sedere ti vuole + bene.


è proprio perché sono d'accordo con te che vengo scambiato per un masochista


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> è proprio perché sono d'accordo con te che vengo scambiato per un masochista


mai scambiare i calci nel culo che servono a imprimere un'accelerazione positiva con il movimento di due piedi che sfregano sulla tua schiena.


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai scambiare i calci nel culo che servono a imprimere un'accelerazione positiva con il movimento di due piedi che sfregano sulla tua schiena.


infatti mi riferivo ai calci nel culo che ho preso qui sul forum...quelli sono stati tutti generalmente tesi al bene, almeno nelle intenzioni.
quanto alla mia presunta posizione supina...ho avuto sin dall'inizio la sensazione di aver dato un'immagine distorta di me. 
o almeno, date le dinamiche interne del mio rapporto con lei, la questione non si pone proprio nei termini di sottomissione, sadismo, masochismo.
ma non è un caso che invece l'abbiate percepita così: sono approdato qui per lamentare una situazione.
ma più ci rifletto, più mi accorgo che non corrisponde a quello che sento.
sono responsabile della situazione molto più di quanto io stesso voglia ammettere e tutto sommato, a parte l'altissimo stress emotivo, è quello che voglio, tenuto conto delle condizioni oggettive che non ci scegliamo...


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti mi riferivo ai calci nel culo che ho preso qui sul forum...quelli sono stati tutti generalmente tesi al bene, almeno nelle intenzioni.
> quanto alla mia presunta posizione supina...ho avuto sin dall'inizio la sensazione di aver dato un'immagine distorta di me.
> o almeno, date le dinamiche interne del mio rapporto con lei, la questione non si pone proprio nei termini di sottomissione, sadismo, masochismo.
> ma non è un caso che invece l'abbiate percepita così: sono approdato qui per lamentare una situazione.
> ...



Che sei responsabile della situazione e' scontato.  

Scopri che la tua donna ti tradisce ed invece di incazzarti finisci a letto con tutti e due boh....


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che sei responsabile della situazione e' scontato.
> 
> Scopri che la tua donna ti tradisce ed invece di incazzarti finisci a letto con tutti e due boh....


E' un po' più complicato di così 

Chiudo qui, tanto continuerò a imbrattare il forum dall'altro 3D aperto


----------

